# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Abr 2015 às 00:46)

Vamos ver quanto atinge hoje a temperatura


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia

Amanhecer com muita neblina sobre o mar, especialmente na barra do Tejo, oculta completamente o Cabo Espichel e a Arrábida, Caparica mal se vê.
Vento fraco. Continuam alguns cirrus dispersos ao longe.
14º neste momento. Sensação de manhã fresca devido ao aumento de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2015 às 11:27)

20,2ºC e céu limpo. Vento fraco, está a aquecer bem. 

Ao sol um dos sensores mede 38,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2015 às 13:12)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal registo neste momento 24,2ºC...duvido muito que chegue sequer aos 29ºC

Mínima 12,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2015 às 14:20)

eu por aqui vou com *29.5ºC  *está um cheirinho a verão lá fora


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 14:26)

david 6 disse:


> eu por aqui vou com *29.5ºC  *está um cheirinho a verão lá fora



 31º no Vale do Cortiço. A aposta no máximo de hoje para essa região parece que vai ser ganha!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2015 às 14:34)

Dia de verão, bem abafado por aqui, conto neste momento 28.7ºC
10.3ºC de mínima
E a chuva teima em nao vir, o WindGuru e o GFS já "metem" água para a próxima terça, vamos ver no que dá, uma vez que ainda muitos dias.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 15:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E a chuva teima em nao vir, o WindGuru e o GFS já "metem" água para a próxima terça, vamos ver no que dá, uma vez que ainda muitos dias.



Lá que eles "têm metido água", têm. Nas previsões há dias atrás começavam na sexta-feira os aguaceiros, com CAPE pelo fim de semana fora. Foi quase tudo retirado agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2015 às 15:10)

StormRic disse:


> Lá que eles "têm metido água", têm. Nas previsões há dias atrás começavam na sexta-feira os aguaceiros, com CAPE pelo fim de semana fora. Foi quase tudo retirado agora.



Pois é, a chuva parece nao querer nada connosco, será que este abril, nao vai ser de águas mil... e com este calor, e a erva que começa a secar, pelo menos por aqui, as sementeiras de trigo, pastagens para os animais, nao cresceram o suficiente, e já estão a começar a espigar.
Continua a subir o auriol, segue com 29.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2015 às 15:13)

28 graus aqui em Cascais.
Praias cheias.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 15:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> 28 graus aqui em Cascais.
> Praias cheias.



Confirmo, Carcavelos já tem os parques cheios.
Há aqui à volta de Lisboa estações que estão a precisar de RS: 36ºC, 33ºC?? Ou então aderiram ao espírito do dia...





Nas estações do IPMA ainda não se atingiram os 30ºC :





Quem estiver com muito calor pode fazer uma visita ao Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 15:23)

38ºC em Lisboa 
Vai ser muito difícil "separar o trigo do joio".


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

StormRic disse:


> 38ºC em Lisboa
> Vai ser muito difícil "separar o trigo do joio".


*42ºC* agora


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

Estações do IPMA já ultrapassaram os 30 ºC: Leiria, Tomar, Alcácer e Castro Marim.





Ainda temos duas/três horas de subida expectável.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2015 às 16:01)

*30.4ºC *


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *42ºC* agora



42,6 ºC ! 

Edição: *43,1 ºC* , vai explodir...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2015 às 16:12)

29,5°C por aqui, 28,4°C na Moita (Penteado).

Está calor


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

StormRic disse:


> 42,6 ºC !
> 
> Edição: *43,1 ºC* , vai explodir...


um bom exemplo de como essas estações deixam muito a desejar no que toca às temperaturas. Provavelmente estará mesmo sob luz zolar directa... e/ou dentro de alguma varanda fechada por exemplo... sem radiation shield e/ou má instalação dá nisto...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

A minha Netamo vai registando 24.7ºC, vamos ver até onde vai...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 16:26)

StormRic disse:


> 42,6 ºC !
> 
> Edição: *43,1 ºC* , vai explodir...



A superficie exterior sendo em alumínio aquece muito facilmente


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2015 às 16:39)

ecobcg disse:


> um bom exemplo de como essas estações deixam muito a desejar no que toca às temperaturas. Provavelmente estará mesmo sob luz zolar directa... e/ou dentro de alguma varanda fechada por exemplo... sem radiation shield e/ou má instalação dá nisto...



O problema não é da estação, é da má instalação. A minha vai apenas nos 25ºC.


----------



## dahon (1 Abr 2015 às 16:39)

Coimbra Polo II está bem quentinho.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 16:48)

mr. phillip disse:


> O problema não é da estação, é da má instalação. A minha vai apenas nos 25ºC.



_Off-topic:_ Seria interessante que o WU incluísse uma foto onde se pudesse mostrar a localização/instalação das estações.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Temperaturas das 15h

Quatro estações acima dos 30ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 17:05)

StormRic disse:


> _Off-topic:_ Seria interessante que o WU incluísse uma foto onde se pudesse mostrar a localização/instalação das estações.


E também o resumo diário tal como na rede IPMA


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2015 às 17:05)

Zona de Abrantes com estradas inundadas devido à subida repentina do caudal do rio Tejo.
Célula com muita precipitação a Norte de Cáceres em Espanha está a provocar galgamentos do rio principalmente em Abrantes, espero que as barragens aguentem.
Situação a acompanhar

Fotografia atual


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 17:29)

Excelente amplitude térmica em Seica (Ourem)
Minima de* 3,4ºC*
Máxima de* 30,1ºC*

Amplitude de *26,7ºC*
*



*

Reparo que a outra estação Seica-Moinho também está a funcionar, vai com* 30,1ºC* ( Seica (Ourem) vai com 29,4ºC)


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 17:38)

Estado das ribeiras suburbanas do concelho de Oeiras nesta altura. Fotos obtidas ontem, último dia do último mês de inverno. Normalmente os caudais estão volumosos e as reservas estão feitas para as estações seguintes.
Este ano a situação é de estiagem! Ribeiras secas, caudais mínimos, pequenos habitats já em dificuldades.

*Ribeira de Sassoeiros*, desagua na praia de Carcavelos. Está completamente seca, fundo de lama seca gretada.









*Ribeira da Laje*, desagua na praia de Santo Amaro de Oeiras. À sua passagem pelos jardins e palácio Marquês de Pombal as águas estão quase paradas. O que salva as pequenas comunidades de peixes e aves é o fraco desnível e as pequenas lagoas que se formam.









*Ribeira de Barcarena*, desagua em Caxias. As comunidades de peixes lutam com a falta de espaço no fraco caudal restante:









*Rio Jamor*, desagua na Cruz Quebrada. Graças ao fraco declive na secção terminal ao longo do complexo desportivo do Vale do Jamor/Estádio Nacional formam-se pequenos planos de água que está muito rasa. A água quase não corre e as algas já proliferam. Felizmentes as comunidades de aves dispõem dos lagos da pista de canoagem, um recinto aquático que é no entanto fechado, de águas paradas.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2015 às 18:46)

Temperatura estabilizou nos 26.4ºC, que presumo que vá ser a máxima do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2015 às 19:03)

Boas tardes,
Bela máxima por aqui, a temperatura subiu aos *26,6ºC, *a minima foi de *12,0ºC*. (Convem recordar que a maxima de ontem por aqui foi de apenas *16,9ºC*)
Esta manhã aquando da consulta habitual da t.minima vi um valor estranho de *17,7ºC* registado na madrugada, pensei de imediato que era erro no sensor, mas afinal não, as estações da zona registaram um subida repentina da temperatura, entre as 5:30 / 6:15.

Surgiu uma nova estação aqui perto de casa, no Pai do Vento (o nome diz tudo) vamos ver como se comporta com os dias de nortada.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAA7


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2015 às 19:25)

Ao inicio da tarde em Cascais.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2015 às 20:09)

Boas

A máxima chegou aos *30,3ºC*

Agora estão 26,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2015 às 20:32)

minima: *6.0ºC*
maxima: *30.8ºC*
actual: ainda *22.8ºC *abafado lá fora


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2015 às 21:07)

*20,1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2015 às 21:25)

StormRic disse:


> Estado das ribeiras suburbanas do concelho de Oeiras nesta altura. Fotos obtidas ontem, último dia do último mês de inverno. Normalmente os caudais estão volumosos e as reservas estão feitas para as estações seguintes.
> Este ano a situação é de estiagem! Ribeiras secas, caudais mínimos, pequenos habitats já em dificuldades.
> 
> *Ribeira de Sassoeiros*, desagua na praia de Carcavelos. Está completamente seca, fundo de lama seca gretada.
> ...


Muita boa reportagem!
Realmente o rio Jamor aqui em Belas está praticamente seco, deve ter poucos milímetros de água


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2015 às 21:27)

Bem hoje foi a valer!
Primeira vez nos acima dos 30.
Máxima de *30,8ºC *Amadora sempre forno
Por mais estranho que parece foi às 17h 
Pelas 20h30 ainda se vê luz no horizonte
Pessoas na praia, tempo de Verão


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2015 às 21:32)

Hoje foi bom para ver as estações que não se podem confiar! 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAMADORA7 - *41,8ºC*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOA43 - *43,6ºC*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOA36 - *46ºC* Não sei como é que esta não cozeu


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2015 às 21:37)

20,1ºC actuais, está uma bela noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2015 às 21:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Excelente amplitude térmica em Seica (Ourem)
> Minima de* 3,4ºC*
> Máxima de* 30,1ºC*
> 
> ...



É um vale bem interessante, neste momento já vai nos *11,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2015 às 21:54)

Que noite tórrida, estão ainda 23,0ºC aqui a esta hora


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2015 às 22:01)

Miguel96 disse:


> Zona de Abrantes com estradas inundadas devido à subida repentina do caudal do rio Tejo.
> Célula com muita precipitação a Norte de Cáceres em Espanha está a provocar galgamentos do rio principalmente em Abrantes, espero que as barragens aguentem.
> Situação a acompanhar
> 
> Fotografia atual


 Que mentira mais rebuscada. (Mas parabéns! lol) O Tejo está sequinho, sequinho! E as lezirias, para lá caminham.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Abr 2015 às 22:33)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *12,5ºC*

Máxima: *28,7ºC*
Mínima: *4,9ºC*


----------



## Geopower (1 Abr 2015 às 23:24)

Noite tropical neste momento: 21.4 ºC. Vento fraco.
Extremos do dia: Máx: 27.1 ºC / min:14.2 ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

Estou em Setúbal e não dei por nada lol

Mas posso dizer que está uma noite de Verão 21,7ºC e não sopra uma brisa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2015 às 00:21)

Meteorologicamente falando...

Inversão bastante interessante por aqui, sigo com 15,7ºC enquanto que Caneças está com 21,2ºC!


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2015 às 00:32)

Grande noite não me canso de referir, estão 21,0ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2015 às 00:53)

21,2 graus por aqui. 
Boa inversao por aí  Duarte Sousa,  só demonstra como o quadrante do vento é  irrelevante no arrefecimento nocturno numa área de vale ao contrário do que sucede nos topos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 01:04)

Estações com temperatura mais baixa a esta hora:
-Seica (Ourem):7,3ºC e 91%Hr ((Brisa SW)
-Seica-Moinho:7,4ºC e 91%Hr (Brisa SW)
-Dunas de Mira: 7,6ºC e 96%Hr (Vento nulo) isto às 23h
-Torre 1906m: 7,9ºC e 20%Hr (Vento de NE)


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2015 às 01:15)

Há umas quantas estações  onde predomina a brisa da inversão casos de seiça, Torres Vedras,  quinta do conde, tomar, barreira de água entre outras.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 04:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Surgiu uma nova estação aqui perto de casa, no Pai do Vento (o nome diz tudo) vamos ver como se comporta com os dias de nortada.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAA7



Com nortada ainda não se sabe , mas com lestada já tem registo de valores de vento e rajada superiores a estação de Alcabideche..

Pai do Vento:






Alcabideche:


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 05:22)

Grande forno no Cabo Raso : 20,4ºC (3h)


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 06:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande forno no Cabo Raso : 20,4ºC (3h)



Só agora é que desceu dos 20ºC aqui na varanda. Cirrostratus no céu a produzirem um halo lunar 22º, na sequência de um poente também com muitos cirrus.


----------



## Rachie (2 Abr 2015 às 07:17)

Bom dia.  Por Cacilhas 16.6* com 47% HR. mas o vento esta fresco. A  minima foi 16.1.
Sabe a verao


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2015 às 07:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Com nortada ainda não se sabe , mas com lestada já tem registo de valores de vento e rajada superiores a estação de Alcabideche..
> 
> Pai do Vento:
> 
> ...



Bem visto,  essa estação promete, no verão naqueles dias de forte nortada na dita zona é  costume surgirem ocorrências devido ao vendaval. Será  sempre mais uma estação que retratará  aquilo que se passa por aqui em termos de ventania e isso é  exelente.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2015 às 07:50)

Minima: 17,7ºC
Actual: 18,2ºC

De logo a noite ate Domingo, estarei a fazer seguimento a partir dos arredores de Sousel, Portalegre.
O WRF e GFS metem algum cape e li para a tarde de Sabado, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia! 18.1 °C. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2015 às 10:59)

Por aqui, o dia já se sente a aquecer bem, com 20.1ºC neste momento. vento por vezes fraco a moderado
A mínima foi de 14ºC, ontem mesmo durante a noite sentia-se que já nao estava tanto frio como nas noites anteriores.


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Abr 2015 às 14:05)

Boas
Primeiro dia quente do ano nas Caldas da Rainha..
Varanda a norte 26,2 graus
Varanda a sul 25,3 graus
Sente se aquele bafo quente tipico do verão!


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2015 às 15:04)

por aqui hoje vou com *29.0ºC *


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2015 às 15:49)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e 25,9ºC. Está abafado


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2015 às 18:16)

Boas

Mais um dia muito quente com a máxima de ontem a ser batida...

Máxima *30,6ºC*
Mínima *15,5ºC*

Rajada máxima 19km/h até agora

Agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas como em toda o dia, temperatura de 25,8ºC com 44%Hr, 1018,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 19:46)

Comparação do dia de ontem com o de hoje, por imagens.

*Ontem* à tarde, primeira grande afluência à praia com magnífico céu azul:






Ao pôr-do-sol invasão de oeste de nuvens altas:





Crepúsculo notando-se a neblina no horizonte:





*Hoje*, amanhecer bem colorido pelos cirrus e cirrostratus, pouca neblina e boa visibilidade:













Panorama do céu durante a manhã, muita luz e cirrus sobre azul:





A partir do início da tarde a cobertura de cirrostratus adensou-se e esteve sempre presente um halo solar 22º:









Poente neste momento com nuvens altas espessas.
Vento durante a tarde fraco de noroeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2015 às 20:05)

21,2ºC actuais e 62% de HR. Vento nulo, está um ambiente de_ trópicos _


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2015 às 20:45)

Pela Costa da Caparica estava assim hoje, também com a presença do Caparica Primavera Surf Fest.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2015 às 20:53)

minima: 10.6ºC
maxima: *30.1ºC*
actual: *21.2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 21:10)

Geiras disse:


> Pela Costa da Caparica estava assim hoje, também com a presença do Caparica Primavera Surf Fest.



 boas fotos, bem elucidativas das condições. Fraca ondulação mas que ainda possibilitou a competição, Caparica é sempre Caparica 

Aqui em Carcavelos as ondinhas nem chegaram a isso.
O poente foi assim, descolorido a seguir ao ocaso:


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2015 às 00:10)

18,1ºC e vento nulo. Bela noite


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2015 às 04:01)

Ainda 19,3ºC em Caneças!

Brisa morna de leste!


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2015 às 08:29)

Bom dia 

Vento fraco de leste. O céu continua muito nublado por cirrus e cirrostratus ainda mais espessos do que ontem, céu a 7/8.
O nascente foi descolorido tal como o poente de ontem. Nota-se poeira ou talvez fumo no horizonte marítimo do quadrante sudoeste, misturado com uma neblina ténue.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2015 às 14:55)

No dia 1 de Abril a estação do IPMA que ganhou foi Alcácer do Sal com 32,9ºC (fora as outras 100 estações do interior que não funcionam infelizmente, como Amareleja)






Na capital foi a Amadora, com um máximo de 31,8ºC





Por acaso falando de Amareleja, sabendo que detém o recorde de máxima absoluta em Portugal, não sei porque é que o IPMA não dá importância àquela estação, sem dúvida uma pena...


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2015 às 15:10)

por aqui hoje com *28.1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Por aqui praticamente nublado, e muito abafado com 25.1ºC
mínima de 14.3ºC


----------



## Rachie (3 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

É impressão minha ou está a chover em Alcochete? Daqui parece. Pressão atmosférica em queda. Esteve a 1021 mas agora está em 1015. HR a subir : 69 %. Temperatura  actual 19.4


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2015 às 20:24)

minima: *9.9ºC*
maxima: *29.3ºC*
actual: *22.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2015 às 20:38)

Boas

Dia muito mas muito mais fresco que os últimos dois dias -6ºC

Máxima de 24,2ºC
Mínima 15,7ºC

Agora sigo com 18,2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2015 às 21:08)

A lua está coberta por uma neblina, á muito que nao a via assim. A noite continua amena.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Abr 2015 às 01:57)

Enquanto não vem ai acção ( se é que vem alguma coisa de jeito, excepto quando vem calor, vem mesmo ), na minha volta habitual por fora de estrada na sexta feira santa, pelo "deserto" da margem sul, areais da Quinta do Conde e arredores até ao Espichel, umas "miragens" do que poderá vir ?  veremos,

tempo abafado, tudo seco  pó com fartura, e quase ausência de vento, as temperaturas devem ter rondado os 25º embora no Espichel já se notava o fresquinho ao fim do dia, 

e claro não podia de registar o "evento"



















aqui a coisa até tinha bom aspecto, mas,

no santuário do cabo Espichel que está a ser objecto de intervenção de restauro e toda a envolvência,












e o pôr do sol, mais no respectivo tópico,


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 02:42)

Descargas elétricas no centro do país














Aqui está ela


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2015 às 13:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Descargas elétricas no centro do país
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Descargas Eléctricas? À hora dessa... 











Limpinho limpinho...


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 13:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Descargas Eléctricas? À hora dessa...
> 
> 
> Limpinho limpinho...



Também achei estranho quando vi no Sat24 , mas depois fui ao IPMA e confirmei ..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2015 às 14:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Também achei estranho quando vi no Sat24 , mas depois fui ao IPMA e confirmei ..



Confirmar algo que não existiu


----------



## Brunomc (4 Abr 2015 às 14:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Confirmar algo que não existiu



Deve ter sido uma descarga numa torre de alta tensão..


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2015 às 14:05)

por aqui *29.2ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Limpinho limpinho...


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2015 às 14:45)

*30.7ºC  *não esperava tanto para hoje, tenho informação que no Couço (pertence concelho de Coruche) ja passou os 31ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 14:55)

Vale do Cortiço, Santarém vai com *32ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2015 às 15:00)

*31.5ºC  *

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Couco, Portugal - vale cortiço 32.5ºC , concelho de Coruche bem quente


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2015 às 15:02)

Está calor, 27,1ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Abr 2015 às 15:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


>


Essas descargas que andas a relatar são meros erros. Deves olhar sempre primeiro para o radar. Está à frente de todos os meios de observação. Depois o satélite, mapa de descargas e etc é tudo secundário.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

Trovoadas fantasma esta madrugada!? lool

Aqui o dia está a ser fresco e húmido...

Máxima até ao momento de 22,7ºC

Agora 20,1ºC, 70%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (4 Abr 2015 às 16:19)

*28,9ºC *

Mínima de *8,5ºC*.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Abr 2015 às 16:21)

Hoje tem de estar um dia quente e com muito vento para haver formação de boas células de trovoada e granizo.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2015 às 16:23)

minima: *6.6ºC*
maxima: *32.1ºC *
actual: *30.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2015 às 16:35)

dia muito quente por aqui, começa a aquecer muito cedo, por aqui quase parece o Alentejo, no fim de almoço, nao se vê ninguém na rua, se nao depois quando voltar a refrescar ao final da tarde.
máxima 30.3ºC
actual 29.8ºC
mínima 14.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2015 às 20:20)

Há pouco:







Mantém-se abafado. 20,2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2015 às 20:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Essas descargas que andas a relatar são meros erros. Deves olhar sempre primeiro para o radar. Está à frente de todos os meios de observação. Depois o satélite, mapa de descargas e etc é tudo secundário.



Rui, não direi sempre. Acho que o radar complementa o satélite, e vice-versa.

Imagina quando estão aqueles ecos no radar que mostram precipitação fictícia: convém sempre verificar o satélite.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2015 às 20:43)

O dia já aqueceu tarde hoje a máxima foi até aos 26,1ºC

Agora sigo com 20,3ºC


----------



## homem do mar (4 Abr 2015 às 21:49)

Boas por aqui dia bem quentinho a máxima foi de 30.2 por agora 18.2
Têm sido uns dias bem quentes sendo que a máxima deste ano foi no dia 1 de Abril com 31.7


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2015 às 22:25)

Ainda nos 20,1 ºC.

Máxima de 29,2 ºC com céu maioritariamente pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

Máxima: 27,7ºC
Mínima: 13,6ºC

Para mim ainda é estranho ver luz às 20h e estarem 25ºC... é uma questão de hábito
Vento nem vê-lo, céu limpo.

*Lua*
Avistei a lua e apeteceu-me logo tirar uma foto, não sei porque mas hoje parece ter um brilho especial, quase que ofusca tudo à volta.
Claro que no outro lado do mundo houve um eclipse lunar...
Nasceu às 20h15, vai-se pôr às 7h15
Há muito tempo que não via a lua cheia a Sul! Fiquei feliz! 

Imagem Lua Normal





Imagem Lua -50% luz





Parece que agora se dirige chuva para o Alentejo, pelo menos parece pelo radar.
Temperatura da água do mar lentamente consegue chegar aos 16ºC na costa Vicentina


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2015 às 12:12)

por aqui *25.0ºC *

Boa Páscoa para todos


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2015 às 12:45)

Aqui também estão 25ºC, Boa Páscoa e aproveitem o sol e o calor que não dura muito mais!


----------



## Garcia (5 Abr 2015 às 14:01)

manto de nevoeiro, pelas 11h sobre a praia de Porto de Barcas..






Por agora está céu limpo, com alguma brisa..


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2015 às 14:48)

Boas
Aqui céu limpo, vento de SW  moderado, tempo fresco e húmido,  estão a esta hora 18, 8ºC e 74% hr


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2015 às 16:43)

Começa a rebentar a Sudeste!


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 16:48)

Quero aceder ás imagens do radar da refletividade e não funciona


----------



## Aspvl (5 Abr 2015 às 16:51)

Boa tarde ,
É verdade, já se começa a ver qualquer coisa, mas em princípio, para nós, só amanhã!





Não dá para ver muito bem, mas percebe-se a forma...


----------



## joao nunes (5 Abr 2015 às 16:57)

boa tarde
no beachcam ja se começa a ver alguma coisa no horizonte


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Panorama actual para SE:


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 17:06)

Trovoada a Este de Coimbra, na zona de Arganil.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2015 às 17:45)

Para Este:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (5 Abr 2015 às 18:42)

boa pascoa a todos.as maquinas estao prontas.Será que temos algo hoje?


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2015 às 18:49)

alguem sabe o que se passa com o site do ipma, não se consegue aceder ao radar


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Abr 2015 às 18:51)

camrov8 disse:


> alguem sabe o que se passa com o site do ipma, não se consegue aceder ao radar



Carmov8 dá para aceder através deste link(foi o SpiderVV que o deu já há algum tempo):http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2015 às 18:58)

thanks


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2015 às 20:28)

Por aqui desde o meio da tarde até ao por do sol, o céu ficou encoberto, e a temperatura desceu.
20.6ºC actuais
máxima de 27ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2015 às 20:29)

minima: 9.5ºC
maxima: 29.7ºC
actual: 18.2ºC

hoje fui a Fátima, à volta para cá quando andava lá na serra de Aire a temperatura do carro andava nos 20/21/22ºC, assim que desci a serra passado um pouco quando vou ver já marca 28ºC, bela diferença, em relação às células à volta para cá via se uma célula grande para este/SE, para amanhã é que estou com esperança com um cape de 800 para Coruche aiai


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2015 às 20:59)

Bem o arrefecimento agora foi brutal, em duas horas desceu 10 graus!
Atual 14,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2015 às 21:13)

De volta á base, sigo com *13,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2015 às 21:46)

Noite fresca 13,9ºC

Máxima de 23,6ºC

Vejo para Este vários clarões da célula junto a fronteira


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 00:15)

Aspecto do céu para os lados de Setúbal esta tarde:







Alguém de lá perto podia saber o que isto deu. Mas amanhã deve prometer


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:17)

vejo clarões para SE da trovoada de Évora


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2015 às 00:20)

*12,4ºC*

Impressionantes as celulas em torno de Viana do Alentejo.


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2015 às 01:05)

Flashs e mais flashs para SE!

O vento aqui também rodou para leste, no entanto, com 12,1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 01:09)

Mesmo a 100km da célula, com prédios e serras à frente, consigo ver alguns clarões também.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 01:20)

por aqui sempre a ver clarões para SE/S de vez em quando agora ja oiço os trovões ao longe, uma coisa que abocado não ouvia, mas são clarões longes com o telemovel não dá
11.4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 01:47)

Clarões também por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 01:53)

bem despeço me por hoje com 10.9ºC, fui dar uma ultima olhadela lá fora e continua se a ver clarões a sul, como os modelos prevêem só deve cá chegar algo de manhã, até calha bem que amanha levanto me por volta das 9h e picos para ir a Coruche

desejo boa sorte a todos para amanhã nas trovoadas 

EDIT: isto vai haver algum desagravamento do tempo para depois voltar em força a partir da manhã? ou aquela trovoada vai continuar sempre em força a subir, é que se continuar secalhar ainda chega durante a madrugada, tendo em conta que ainda são 2h


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 02:09)

david 6 disse:


> EDIT: isto vai haver algum desagravamento do tempo para depois voltar em força a partir da manhã? ou aquela trovoada vai continuar sempre em força a subir, é que se continuar secalhar ainda chega durante a madrugada, tendo em conta que ainda são 2h


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2015 às 02:18)

E já se ouve!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 08:49)

Ontem a célula acabou por se desfazer, mas ainda deu para ver uns bons clarões.

Por agora nevoeiro e 13,9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:08)

sempre não chegou cá, "suicidou se" ao entrar no Ribatejo, mas estou confiante no dia de hoje 

por aqui sigo com 13.7ºC 90% humidade céu nublado


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 10:28)

Céu escuro para Sul, na serra já deve estar a descarregar bem. Nada de trovoada por enquanto, mas já há algumas descargas a Sul daqui.

Edit 10:29: *Trovoada !*


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 10:28)

Bom dia será que vamos ter alguma atividade eletrica por aqui ou não vai cá chegar ?


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 10:30)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia será que vamos ter alguma atividade eletrica por aqui ou não vai cá chegar ?


Já se faz ouvir ao longe aqui em Palmela.


----------



## dASk (6 Abr 2015 às 10:32)

Bom dia! Eu acho que vai cá chegar estão-se a formar belas células a Este daqui a as trovoadas já começam a ser bem audíveis e constantes. Andam por perto...


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:33)

Bom dia!
Já se ouve aqui qq coisa, ténue mas audível.


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 10:33)




----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia!! Acordei com a trovoada, a célula nasceu aqui em cima! Estranhei logo, os trovões são muito constantes (quase de 5 em 5 segundos) e muito abafados, neste momento chove torrencialmente e com granizo!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 10:35)

Trovões frequentes e abafados. Céu negro em aproximação.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:36)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia será que vamos ter alguma atividade eletrica por aqui ou não vai cá chegar ?



Temos CAPE, menos que ontem, mas temos efetivamente.
Estive a analisar os modelos, e a depressão que está a a afectar Portugal está se a tornar estável, mas a partir das 12h já podemos começar a ficar mais atentos às imagens satélite e de radar, pois existe possibilidade de trovoada.
A tempestade de ontem e hoje no Alentejo ainda continua bastante ativa com trovoada, chuva forte e em alguns lugares com possiblidade de granizo.
Quando a tempestade que temos no alentejo neste momento quando se dissipar existe a possibilidade de se formarem células isoladas com potencial para trovoada.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 10:36)

Bem pelo que se vê neste mapa parece que vamos ter qualquer coisa sim.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:40)

O panorama para SSE era este:


----------



## supercell (6 Abr 2015 às 10:41)

Preparem-se em Lisboa..


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 10:41)

Impressão minha ou pela zona de Lisboa e arredores aparecem uns pontinhos vermelhos de precipitação ?


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:43)

Firefigther disse:


> Impressão minha ou pela zona de Lisboa e arredores aparecem uns pontinhos vermelhos de precipitação ?



Atenção a isso, se for para Lisboa hà inundações nas ruas como sempre.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:45)

estou a ver é que tenho de ir a Coruche agora e vou apanhar chuva pelo andar da carruagem  espero que enquanto esteja no dentista não perca nenhuma trovoada, pode vir só uns aguaceiros por enquanto para estes lados  já começo a ver o céu a escurecer a sul, te logo e boas trovoadas ai para esses lados que já lá está uma


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 10:48)

Olá! Já estava com saudades de passar por aqui. Vou fazer o seguimento a partir do Campo Grande, em Lisboa. Deixámos de ter sol e já se vê alguma coisa de importante a chegar.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 10:48)

Pena estar tanta névoa.... a trovoada tão perto, e nem parece!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:49)

Por aqui o dia acordou nublado e bem fresco.Os terrenos estavam bem molhados pela maresia, devido ao acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.
16.6ºC actuais
mínima de 12.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2015 às 10:50)

Quem bomba brutal!


----------



## jotasetubal (6 Abr 2015 às 10:50)

Em Setúbal já caíram uns 3 relâmpagos, sendo que um deles foi bem forte. Entretanto escurece, havendo relatos de chuvada intensa e localizada numa zona da cidade.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2015 às 10:51)

Também já se ouviu qualquer coisa, a norte de Lisboa.

O céu já se encontra encoberto.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:52)

Ainda não chove.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 10:52)

Pelo Montijo sigo com 13.6º , 97 % Humidade , 1014.8 hpa e vento 5km/h  e não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 10:55)

Já pinga, os trovões vão-se aproximando !


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2015 às 10:58)

Os trovoes foram muito fortes em Setúbal! caiu algum granizo, 5,0mm


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 10:59)

Almada está fora


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2015 às 11:04)

Os raios continuam com imensa frequência e bem perto. São com cada bomba!!


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 11:08)

Por aqui escurece, mas não há sinais ainda de chuve ou trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2015 às 11:09)

Segundo o IPMA houve uma DEA às 10:54 de 208kAmp junto a Quinta do Conde. Que brutalidade!


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2015 às 11:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o IPMA houve uma DEA às 10:54 de 208kAmp junto a Quinta do Conde. Que brutalidade!



Eu ouvi essa, estremeceu tudo!!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Abr 2015 às 11:11)

Bom dia a todos.por aqui na cova da piedade esta calmo.ouvem se trovoes ao longe


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 11:11)

Aqui já cai bem!!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2015 às 11:12)

Célula entre a Figueira da Foz e Peniche em desenvolvimento, possivelmente trará trovoada.

Atenção Lisboa, vai haver inundações, se esta célula for na direção de Lisboa


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 11:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Célula entre a Figueira da Foz e Peniche em desenvolvimento, possivelmente trará trovoada.
> 
> Atenção Lisboa, vai haver inundações, se esta célula for na direção de Lisboa
> 
> ...


----------



## supercell (6 Abr 2015 às 11:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Célula entre a Figueira da Foz e Peniche em desenvolvimento, possivelmente trará trovoada.
> 
> Atenção Lisboa, vai haver inundações, se esta célula for na direção de Lisboa



Essa célula dirige-se para Oeste!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Abr 2015 às 11:21)

Já se ouvem trovões por Lisboa.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 11:21)

Visível e audível .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Abr 2015 às 11:22)

E começa a pingar por Lisboa


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 11:28)

Pelo Campo Grande Lisboa, ainda nada...


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 11:29)

Começa a acalmar depois de chuva intensa, faltou a energia por breves instantes devido a este petardo:





Para já sigo com 13.8ºC e 75%HR


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Finalmente ouvem-se trovões em Carcavelos! Célula a aproximar-se com trovoada ainda abafada. Vento de leste a intensificar-se.
Começam a cair pingos grossos. Chove moderado a engrossar. Cheiro intenso a terra molhada, há muito tempo...


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 11:29)

Por aqui e depois da net ter ido abaixo, continuo sem chuva , trovoada audivel e nada mais .


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 11:35)

O ribombar deste último trovão, às 11:35, durou 10 segundos. Chove forte.


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 11:36)

Finalmente, já se ouve trovoada por estes lados... mas não chove nem a trovoada está visível.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 11:37)

Chuva fraca por aqui agora.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 11:38)

Novo trovão longo e forte, 11:36. Ainda não consegui ver as descargas mas posso estar a apanhá-las em vídeo.
11:37 Em 5 segundos a chuva pára.
11:38 Dilúvio!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 11:39)

11:39 brutal descarga e trovão!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 11:43)

O grosso da precipitação está sobre a Caparica e a passar aqui em frente mas a aproximar-se.

Bermas das ruas já estão inundadas, corre bem a água pelo campo, nem parece que estava seco e gretado até há minutos atrás.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Abr 2015 às 11:45)

estou a acompanhar com as minhas camaras.assim que possivel vou postar uns videos.


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 11:46)

StormRic disse:


> 11:39 brutal descarga e trovão!


Eu aqui do Campo Grande vi o clarão! Mas ouviu-se o trovão com muita diferença após o relâmpago, sinal que foi muito longe daqui.


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 11:47)

Está difícil de chegar aqui para os lados do Campo Grande. Pelo que estou a perceber, isto encaminha-se mais para litoral, provavelmente o grosso da coisa não passe por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 11:51)

Chuva diminuiu agora, apenas fraca, muito escuro a sudoeste e mais claro a SSE. A cobertura de nuvens mantém-se em 8/8 com nimbostratus de base dos  cumulonimbus, não há formas ou detalhes especiais, apenas tudo cinzento.
11:50 novo trovão espantoso e arrastado, mais para sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2015 às 11:51)

Belo raio ao largo de Cascais!


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 11:51)

Por aqui nada de chuva agora e parece que vai passar ao lado, apenas o céu negro para os lados de Lisboa e Margem Sul junto ao litoral.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 11:53)

Como se vê pelo radar, o principal está a passar ao largo da costa:






Vento nulo neste momento. Pouca chuva fraca.


----------



## pflaguna2014 (6 Abr 2015 às 11:54)

Por Benfica só uns pingos envergonhados.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2015 às 11:55)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 11:57)

Firefigther disse:


> Por aqui nada de chuva agora e parece que vai passar ao lado, apenas o céu negro para os lados de Lisboa e Margem Sul junto ao litoral.


Firefigther, está mesmo a passar ao lado, porque aqui em Palmela tem estado a chover desde pelo menos as 11h, com muita intensidade e depois acalma durante breves minutos e volta a carregar bem forte.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 11:58)

Das estações WU da margem norte do Tejo só Nova Oeiras acusou precipitação: 0,5mm.
Várias estações perto da faixa de radar mais intensa, na margem sul registam à volta de 1 a 3mm. É pouco mesmo assim, a faixa é estreita. Aqui terão caído seguramente pelo menos 5mm pela forma como a água correu nas ruas e no campo.

11:57 Longo trovão, para sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 12:02)

12:01 trovão longo mais afastado. Pelo arrastar do ribombar penso que estas descargas estarão muito inclinadas ou com múltiplos ramos. Tenho visto os relâmpagos mas sem distinguir os raios, muita chuva e nuvens a abafar a visão.


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 12:06)

StormRic disse:


> Das estações WU da margem norte do Tejo só Nova Oeiras acusou precipitação: 0,5mm.
> Várias estações perto da faixa de radar mais intensa, na margem sul registam à volta de 1 a 3mm. É pouco mesmo assim, a faixa é estreita. Aqui terão caído seguramente pelo menos 5mm pela forma como a água correu nas ruas e no campo.
> 
> 11:57 Longo trovão, para sudoeste.


No site do IPMA a zona de Setúbal foi bem "regada".
Entretanto aqui em Palmela parou agora de chover.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Abr 2015 às 12:10)

belo trovao audivel agora


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 12:10)

Chuva fraca agora. Trovões deixaram de se ouvir.


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 12:12)

Parece que está a enfraquecer, os trovões são cada vez menos.






Se tudo correr bem ao final do dia teremos mais ação.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 12:14)

12:10 Longo trovão, durou vinte segundos, para sudoeste.

Mais duas estações aqui na costa registaram precipitação: Parede 0,5mm e Cascais (bombeiros) 0,5mm.
A posição avançada, em relação à linha de costa, da praia de Carcavelos fê-la receber bastante mais.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 12:15)

Ainda deu para filmar qualquer coisa...


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 12:16)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Parece que está a enfraquecer, os trovões são cada vez menos.



Sim, a precipitação já é final, trovões mais espaçados e longínquos.

Bom mapa de descargas esse, onde é que está acessível?


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2015 às 12:16)

Por aqui vai caíndo uns pingos, mas nada de significante. Bem que fazia falta uma bela carga de água, que a terra já está bem gretada, uns 4 cms, em alguns sítios, devido ao pisoteio.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 12:17)

Não passou de chuva fraca e trovões abafados. Venha lá a tarde


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 12:17)

windchill disse:


> Ainda deu para filmar qualquer coisa...



Conseguiste apanhar algo? Vou ter que ver ainda tudo, estive a filmar sempre, pelo menos o som foi apanhado!


----------



## casr26 (6 Abr 2015 às 12:18)

Zona Oeste em Vilar - Cadaval nada de precipitação por agora embora o céu esteja realmente mais encoberto do que o início da manhã!
Zona de Belém lá levou um ou outro trovão imponente por volta das 11:30(com um bom estremecer de janelas incluído) segundo rezam as crónicas do meu outro ponto de observação remoto


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 12:20)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não passou de chuva fraca e trovões abafados. Venha lá a tarde



Realmente foi mais de raspão mas há uma faixa na margem sul que a apanhou em cheio, houvesse seguidores!

12:19 ainda um trovão ao longe forte.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 12:23)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não passou de chuva fraca e trovões abafados. Venha lá a tarde


Será AndreFrade ? Achas que a tarde promete ?


----------



## casr26 (6 Abr 2015 às 12:23)

E mais do mesmo... radar do ipma caput...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 12:26)

Firefigther disse:


> Será AndreFrade ? Achas que a tarde promete ?



Sinceramente olhando para o satélite por enquanto é só_ palha_. Espero que isto que passou não tenha sido para findar o dia a nível de trovoada por cá !


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 12:28)

casr26 disse:


> E mais do mesmo... radar do ipma caput...



Continua a debitar imagens, levou apenas um pouco mais de tempo. O mosaico por vezes é mais lento.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 12:28)

StormRic disse:


> Conseguiste apanhar algo? Vou ter que ver ainda tudo, estive a filmar sempre, pelo menos o som foi apanhado!



Sim, é mais som que imagem!!


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 12:31)

Por Lisboa céu muito nublado com altostratos e algumas nuvens cumuliformes. Não chove nem há trovoada.

Pelo mapa das descargas, a linha de instabilidade está delimitada à zona entre o Tejo e o Sado. E assim se vem aguentando há horas.

Vamos ver o que trará a tarde com possíveis novos desenvolvimentos de células, talvez para aqui. Curiosamente, nestes últimos tempos, Lisboa anda arredada das trovoadas.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 12:32)

Pelo que vejo aqui no radar dos nuestros ermanos parece que chuva pela nossa zona nem tão cedo... são imagens das 13 horas deles 12 nossas.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 12:36)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, a precipitação já é final, trovões mais espaçados e longínquos.
> 
> *Bom mapa de descargas esse, onde é que está acessível?*



http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 12:36)

... e entao o que eu apanhei foi isto!!


----------



## casr26 (6 Abr 2015 às 12:39)

StormRic disse:


> Continua a debitar imagens, levou apenas um pouco mais de tempo. O mosaico por vezes é mais lento.



Honestamente não me permitia ver o radar nem com refresh nem nada parecido, cada vez que clicava em ir para o radar lá me aparecia o quadro dos avisos... pode ter sido um bug do servidor ou do browser mas entretanto já está a dar novamente 

Obrigado StormRic


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 12:48)

Tenho por cima de mim alguns mammatus, mas são tão ténues que quase são imperceptíveis na fotografia.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 12:50)

O tempo está a clarear por aqui, na minha zona, em Lisboa.

Trovoadas nem vê-las, nem ouvi-las

Esperemos pelo desenrolar da tarde...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 13:03)

Relâmpago disse:


> O tempo está a clarear por aqui, na minha zona, em Lisboa.
> 
> Trovoadas nem vê-las, nem ouvi-las
> 
> Esperemos pelo desenrolar da tarde...



Se queres alguma coisa durante a tarde deixa o céu limpar...


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:03)

Recomeçou a trovejar.
13:03 trovão longe mas arrastado irregularmente.

Muita neblina, chuva fraca ainda não parou, por vezes cai um pouco mais intensa. Visibilidade péssima, não é possível ver descarga alguma. Vento fraco de leste ou nulo, como neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 13:04)

Trovão abafado.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 13:05)

StormRic disse:


> Recomeçou a trovejar.
> 13:03 trovão longe mas arrastado irregularmente.


Aqui foi forte!


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 13:07)

Voltou a escurecer em Lisboa... o radar do IPMA está tão atrasado que não consigo perceber se está algo a acontecer ou não. Alguém me ajuda?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 13:08)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Voltou a escurecer em Lisboa... o radar do IPMA está tão atrasado que não consigo perceber se está algo a acontecer ou não. Alguém me ajuda?



Consulta a imagem de reflectividade de Coruche, tem um atraso menor


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2015 às 13:10)

Desde as 10:30h, trovoada frequente acompanhada de chuva que chegou a ser TORRENCIAL. Clarões bem visíveis, alguns deles iluminaram tudo. Alguns trovões fizeram estremecer tudo, devem ter sido registadas algumas descargas aqui bem perto. 8,5 mm acumulados e agora chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:11)

windchill disse:


> ... e entao o que eu apanhei foi isto!!



 que som estupendo! Música da boa, com coro de passarinhos e tudo.

13:11 trovão forte mais perto agora.
13:12 e mais outro.


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 13:14)

StormRic disse:


> que som estupendo! Música da boa, com coro de passarinhos e tudo.
> 
> 13:11 trovão forte mais perto agora.
> 13:12 e mais outro.


Não queres pedir-lhes para passar por aqui? Isto está aborrecido...


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 13:15)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, a precipitação já é final, trovões mais espaçados e longínquos.
> 
> Bom mapa de descargas esse, onde é que está acessível?



É da MeteoMoita:

http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada.php


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:16)

13:15:30
Cada vez mais perto


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Abr 2015 às 13:16)

mais trovoada. embora esteja longe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 13:16)

A Sul


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2015 às 13:18)

Trovoada constante por aqui. Trovões frequentes.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:19)

13:17:40 Forte trovão

Acumulados na Caparica a subir, vem tudo de lá, 18,5 mm nas últimas duas horas nesta estação, Mata dos Medos.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2015 às 13:21)

Em Cascais  sigo com 13.1 graus chuva fraca e 2 mm acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 13:24)

Começa a chover em Loures, céu cada vez mais negro para SSE.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:25)

Vento nulo, tudo parado, ribombar longínquo e frequente, Corroios e Caparica debaixo de grande descarga.





Mata dos Medos já vai em 23,6 mm!

Pararam os trovões há cinco minutos.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 13:26)

Chove pingas grossas com alguma intensidade !


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:32)

Estando do lado húmido da célula a visibilidade é bloqueada por muita neblina, pouco se distingue da cobertura das nuvens, alguns fractus rasantes ao mar.
Nada de trovões. Chuva fraca. vento nulo. Parede mais cinzenta na direcção da Caparica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 13:36)

Tirada agora!


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2015 às 13:36)

Vão caindo uns pingos, pouco relevantes. Nem molham a estrada.

O céu:


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tirada agora!





AnDré disse:


> O céu:



Belo!

Chove moderado aqui, deixei de ouvir trovoada, a carga de neblina misturada com a chuva é uma "sopa" que reduz a visibilidade a pouco mais de quinhentos metros.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2015 às 13:43)

Tempo a aquecer e muito por aqui 19,2ºC com 84%Hr vento nulo e dew de 16ºC, células a rebentar no Alentejo a tarde e noite vão ser bem animadas


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:45)

A célula começa a deixar a Caparica, 25,9 mm na Mata dos Medos:


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Abr 2015 às 13:48)

Essa mesma célula vista de Alcochete.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:51)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade sob um céu sem textura e cinzento desde muito escuro a SE a claro a oeste.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2015 às 13:52)

*17,1mm* registados na última hora pela EMA da praia da Rainha (Almada).


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 13:59)

AnDré disse:


> *17,1mm* registados na última hora pela EMA da praia da Rainha (Almada).



Está perto daqui, chove intensamente, moderado a forte, corre água por todo o lado, bermas inundadas. Continua a visibilidade muito reduzida pela mistura da neblina e da chuva.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:03)

estou a começar a ficar frustrado 
de manhã parecia prometer com trovoada já para esses lados, montes de aguaceiros a nascer a sul daqui, até pingava (mas nem molhava o chão) e agora nadinha no radar perto, céu encoberto 23.5ºC 58% humidade, e eu que esperava que o melhor era no ribatejo


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 14:06)

Sol por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:10)

humidade subiu para 60% e está se a formar algo a sul, era so uma linha de nuvens interligadas, agora já está um pouco escuro a sul, no radar já aparece um pontinho amarelo muito pequeno a sul de Coruche


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 14:13)

StormRic disse:


> A célula começa a deixar a Caparica, 25,9 mm na Mata dos Medos:





AnDré disse:


> *17,1mm* registados na última hora pela EMA da praia da Rainha (Almada).




Muita chuva, o que vale é que foi ao longo de várias horas.
Essa linha começou a afectar a margem sul por volta das 10:30 e manteve-se até às 14:00


----------



## casr26 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:17)

Em Belém tem continuado a chover de forma contínua mas nada de grandes pancadas, aqui pelo Oeste na zona de Vilar-CDV ainda temos o piso seco mas no horizonte vislumbram-se umas cordilheiras vindas da zona de Lisboa!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 14:24)

Continua a chover moderado em Carcavelos. Estações mais próximas, Parede com 9,1 mm e Nova Oeiras com 5,1 mm, seguramente mais estará a cair aqui, pela observação visual e pela proximidade da linha convectiva.

Em três horas Mata dos Medos acumulou 27,2 mm , Vale Fetal 15,0 mm, Colégio Campo de Flores com 14,7 mm. Todas na zona da Costa da Caparica, Almada.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 14:35)

Volta a intensificar-se a chuva. Visibilidade melhorou e já é possível observar estrutura nas nuvens. Grosso da célula a sul. Mais claro a SE e a ONO.


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 14:42)

miguel disse:


> Tempo a aquecer e muito por aqui 19,2ºC com 84%Hr vento nulo e dew de 16ºC, células a rebentar no Alentejo a tarde e noite vão ser bem animadas


E cá para cima? Isto anda fraco, anda tudo para sul.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:46)

ouvi 1 trovão para sul! mas foi só mesmo 1


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 14:49)

Céu a clarear, abre-se de nuvens baixas a SE, célula em frente, a SSW. Ainda chuva fraca. Dá gosto ver os campos encharcados, esperemos que esta rega possa estender-se aonde ainda está tudo seco.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 14:53)

Acho que se estão a formar as primeiras ali na zona de Coruche, e essas devem progredir até à zona oeste. Se se confirmar.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:53)

ouvi o trovão para estes lados:







a N está assim (reparei que isto era uma pequena torrezita fininha e agora já está assim enorme com cortinas de chuva, vou estar atento à evolução desta célula):






22.8ºC 63% humidade


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 14:56)

estou a ouvir trovões para o lado de Coruche! a oeste


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:06)

são tanto escuros a nascer à volta nem sei para onde me virar, é melhor é levar o pc para a rua para fazer acompanhamento mesmo em directo


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2015 às 15:07)

Boa sorte ai para o Centro\Sul porque aqui pelo Norte tem sido uma pasmaceira estes últimos tempos...


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 15:12)

Bom por aqui continuo com sol mas já encoberto por algumas nuvens, mas pelo que vejo no mapa de Sines para baixo existem junto ao litoral muitos pontos vermelhos. Vamos ver se por aqui vai dar alguma coisa.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:19)

trovões bem audiveis!!! a sul, são desta célula:






a norte esta assim:






a unica coisa que não estou a gostar, é que está tudo à minha volta, e nada em cima de mim... vai pingando só...


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:23)

trovões a norte também!!! é da célula que mandei no ultimo post que disse estava a norte, estou cercado  mas nenhuma vem cá ter, mas isto está a ficar de noite


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2015 às 15:23)

Aqui já pinga


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:31)

chuva!!!!!!!!!!!! foi lindo, estava lá fora sentado a observar os relampagos! olho para oeste e começo a ver as arvores do fundo a desaparecer, a ficar tudo branco! começo a ouvir o som da chuva a aproximar se cada vez mais mais mais, começo a ver as casas aqui da fajarda a ficarem brancas também, o barulho cada vez mais perto da chuva e pronto do nada começou a chover


----------



## jonekko (6 Abr 2015 às 15:39)

Pela ramada nao se passa nada. Que tedio...


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2015 às 15:40)

parece que se apróxima daqui uns pontos vermelhos!! Vamos ver...


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 15:44)

Para os lados de Setúbal está bonito....






As células que se deslocam de sul parecem trazer granizo...


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:47)

Ouve-se trovejar ao longe, não identifico a direção.


----------



## Microburst (6 Abr 2015 às 15:51)

meko60 disse:


> Ouve-se trovejar ao longe, não identifico a direção.



É de Sueste, vizinho. Agora clareou, mas vamos ver se temos o 2º assalto daqui a pouco.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:55)

Obrigado, vizinho . Realmente para SE está a ficar mais carregado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 15:59)

vista para norte antes de começar a chover:












agora já chove fraco passou de raspão o melhor está a norte deve de ir para santarém, continuou a ouvir trovões, à pouco um até fez tremer a janela


----------



## AndreaSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

Verdade. SE a ficar bem mais escuro, mas pelo que vejo aqui no radar do IPMA, dificilmente passará por aqui.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

Há pouco caiu um na zona do Cartaxo,possivelmente foi esse que fez tremer a janela....agora mais na zona de Samora Correia.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:05)

agora um miminho para vocês


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:10)

Boa foto, david6.Para que direcção foi?


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2015 às 16:10)

parece que está a passar de raspão a N/NE daqui, talvez na zona do Rio Tejo/ Vale de Santarém.
Até agora só ouvi 1 ou 2 trovões muito abafados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 16:13)

Fotografia partilhada por Nuno Tavares na minha página de meteorologia no Facebook:

_Trovoada em Fazendas de Almeirim 06 de Abril as 15.57_


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:14)

meko60 disse:


> Boa foto, david6.Para que direcção foi?



foi para N um pouco NW, para os lados do Almeirim/Santarém

estou sempre a ouvir trovões constantemente para os lados de Santarém


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2015 às 16:14)

ouviu-se agora um trovão mais forte.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 16:15)

Valente explosão aquela célula nova na zona de Tróia/Setúbal.
Neste momento são essa célula na Península de Setúbal e outra a NO de Coruche as mais activas, ambas como movimento para NO.


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2015 às 16:16)

clarão e trovão agora mesmo!!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 16:19)

A trovoada da manhã:
De nuvens só quando a célula largou a Caparica de vez foi possível ter visibilidade para uma foto





Descargas, como é de dia, só vídeo e todas estavam ocultas na chuva e na neblina excepto estas duas mais próximas que ocorreram com apenas 22 centésimos de segundo de intervalo; o IPMA registou-as simulaneamente à 10:50:16 e curiosamente com quase a mesma intensidade e a mesma distância aqui a Carcavelos. Por sorte a direcção em que a câmara estava a filmar em grande angular conseguiu apanhá-las a ambas.
Primeira a WSW:





Segunda, após 0,22 seg, a SSE:





No detector do IPMA:





O trovão de ambas sobrepôs-se e arrastou-se por cerca de 20 segundos.

Edição: corrigi segunda imagem.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:23)

Por onde elas andam.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:24)

Continuo sem ver a serra da Arrábida .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 16:24)

meko60 disse:


> Por onde elas andam.



Tenho grandes dúvidas... Esse site também apresenta uma descarga a cerca de 2/3km daqui e não se passou nada.

--

Imagem das 16:00


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

Boa Tarde.
Por aqui ainda só rendeu um aguaceiro fraco!
Mas pelo radar parece que estão vir células para aqui


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

desde aquele ultimo trovão, parece que acalmou.
Muito escuro a N/NE


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

Bem negro por aqui .


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 16:26)

david 6 disse:


> agora um miminho para vocês




Consegues precisar a hora, minuto, segundo e uma direcção aproximada?


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:27)

olhem a serra da arrabida a criar outra célula


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues precisar a hora, minuto, segundo e uma direcção aproximada?



o video onde apanhei o relampago foi feito às 15h29min, mas o video tem uns 2min e o relampago é logo antes do 1 min, portanto deve ter sido ali 15h27min/15h28min por ai, direcção foi N/NW


----------



## Leiga (6 Abr 2015 às 16:35)

Desolada... nem pinga


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 16:36)

Está a dirigir-se para Lisboa e para aqui, as células da Arrábida.
Momento de sol agora.
Ainda nada se ouviu de trovões.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 16:37)

Leiga disse:


> Desolada... nem pinga



Mais tarde ou mais cedo penso que há-de lá chegar alguma célula proveniente do Alentejo/Ribatejo.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:38)

Bem escuro sobre a Arrábida.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 16:40)

david 6 disse:


> o video onde apanhei o relampago foi feito às 15h29min, mas o video tem uns 2min e o relampago é logo antes do 1 min, portanto deve ter sido ali 15h27min/15h28min por ai, direcção foi N/NW



 "suspeito" identificado, sem mais à volta dessa hora,minuto e nessa direcção.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 16:42)

Chove moderadamente por aqui.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 16:43)




----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 16:43)

Em Palmela à 30 minutos o cenário foi este:











Apesar do cenário apenas choveu fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 16:45)

O @AndréFrade reporta chuva forte com pingas muito grossas e céu negro no Montijo neste momento.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 16:48)

Boa batega de agua aqui pelo Montijo


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2015 às 16:48)

A região da Azambuja está a levar com uma célula fortíssima:


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:48)




----------



## Firefigther (6 Abr 2015 às 16:51)

Visualiza-se em quase toda a Margem Sul chuva moderada a forte como está apresentado mo mapa a amarelo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 16:55)

Aproxima-se de Lisboa/Cascais:

às 16:23




um minuto depois, na direcção do forte:





16:42





16:56 começa a pingar em Carcavelos


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:55)

Em almada ainda não chove, vamos ver mais daqui a pouco.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 16:58)

AnDré disse:


> A região da Azambuja está a levar com uma célula fortíssima:



Azambuja e a zona de Santarém
(16:30)


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

Relampago!!


----------



## Aspvl (6 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

Que bomba!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2015 às 17:00)

Potente trovão há segundos !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 17:00)

Ouvi agora um grande trovão  Foi longe mas bem potente, apanhou-me desprevenido


----------



## Microburst (6 Abr 2015 às 17:01)

Já chove pois, e troveja também!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Abr 2015 às 17:01)

Actual vista a S/SE de Lisboa:


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 17:01)

AnDré disse:


> A região da Azambuja está a levar com uma célula fortíssima:


Estou na região da Azambuja.... e confirmo!!


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

Chove sim sr. ,vizinho! Estava distraído


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 17:04)

AnDré disse:


> A região da Azambuja está a levar com uma célula fortíssima:



Últimas descargas, mais frequentes na célula de Santarém, tudo em movimento para NW.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:05)

Parece que a tarde vai trazer algo aqui, para Lisboa

Já ouvi um trovão e o céu está escuro.

Afinal o norte também já foi afectado, em especial o vale do Vouga.


----------



## Microburst (6 Abr 2015 às 17:06)

meko60 disse:


> Chove sim sr. ,vizinho! Estava distraído



Está perdoado. 

Entretanto a ver se a chuvinha é como a da manhã que me regou, e bem, a horta na varanda. Hoje já não preciso dar água aos tomates.


----------



## Geopower (6 Abr 2015 às 17:06)

Neste momento a atravessar a ponte Vasco da Gama sentido Lisboa, com chuva forte.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 17:06)

Estou em vila nova da rainha e a escuridão para norte é impressionante!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 17:08)

Vem lá boa bátega para Lisboa/Cascais.
Fonte da Telha debaixo de dilúvio visto daqui.
Chuva ainda fraca em Carcavelos.
Muito escuro para o quadrante SE, bases das células a tornarem-se interessantes.

Muito calmo quanto a descargas.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:10)

Mesmo assim, está difícil a trovoada atingir Lisboa de um modo directo Agora é ao norte de Lisboa; antes era ao sul.

Esperemos mais...


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 17:11)

Animação satélite: http://i.imgur.com/Uw1pvOD.gif (3 MB)


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 17:13)

Palmela esta tarde:
Mas originou apenas chuva fraca.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:13)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Voltou a escurecer em Lisboa... o radar do IPMA está tão atrasado que não consigo perceber se está algo a acontecer ou não. Alguém me ajuda?



Consulta também http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 17:15)

O céu está muito negro a SE, está praticamente de noite  

Fui ao telhado tirar umas fotos, vou tentar fazer uma panorâmica, já posto aqui.


----------



## jonekko (6 Abr 2015 às 17:18)

http://i.imgur.com/9t26hSj.jpg

Vista da ramada.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:19)

Será que Lisboa escapa à 'maldição' de não haver trovoada?


----------



## nelson972 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:21)

Vista desde o miradouro de sta marta, para SE, Alcanena é a vila ao centro. Ouvem-se trovões.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2015 às 17:23)

Boas!

Depois de uns dia de ausência estou de volta ao fórum, hoje temos um dia com alguma animação, marcado por alguns aguaceiros e trovoada muito distante, veremos se ainda tenho direito a algo mais.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:24)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Palmela esta tarde:
> Mas originou apenas chuva fraca.



Boas imagens de aproximação de 'linha de borrasca', como dizem os meteorologistas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 17:24)

Começa a chover... E chove moderado já


----------



## jonekko (6 Abr 2015 às 17:25)

Vai pingando por aqui


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:26)

Em Lisboa ainda ...não.


----------



## tucha (6 Abr 2015 às 17:28)

Por aqui por Telheiras, hoje de dia , desde de manha pouco se passou...
Um trovão ou dois, ao longe e com pouca força.
Agora acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte mas já parou, só pinga, nada de trovoada...
Vou deslocar-me agora para a zona oriente, para o Parque das nações, será que lá é que está a animação, ou a zona animada estará mais para perto do mar, lá para carcavelos? Alguém me sabe responder???
;-)
E para esta madrugada , o que se espera para Lisboa???


----------



## nelson972 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:31)

Outra.. Filmei 2 raios, mas o raio do tapatalk não quer inseri-los. Mais tarde Partilho aqui.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:31)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois de uns dia de ausência estou de volta ao fórum, hoje dia com alguma animação marcado por alguns aguaceiros e trovoada muito distante, veremos se ainda tenho direito a algo mais



Bem vindo e boa sorte para aí


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 17:35)

tucha disse:


> Por aqui por Telheiras, hoje de dia , desde de manha pouco se passou...
> Um trovão ou dois, ao longe e com pouca força.
> Agora acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte mas já parou, só pinga, nada de trovoada...
> Vou deslocar-me agora para a zona oriente, para o Parque das nações, será que lá é que está a animação, ou a zona animada estará mais para perto do mar, lá para carcavelos? Alguém me sabe responder???
> ...



Está pouco animado neste momento em Carcavelos, alguma chuva fraca e o céu perdeu textura e forma nas nuvens, convecção claramente diminuiu, as células ao chegarem ao mar dissipam-se.

O Alentejo está nesta altura estranhamente limpo de células em formação, ecos de radar fracos. Vai continuar chuva fraca aqui por Lisboa e à volta.


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 17:35)

Relâmpago disse:


> Boas imagens de aproximação de 'linha de borrasca', como dizem os meteorologistas


Ainda vi o céu com tons de verde, mas depressa se dissipou. Eu a contar com granizo mas nada


----------



## jonekko (6 Abr 2015 às 17:35)

para os lados de lisboa, á esquerda parece que chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2015 às 17:38)

Céu a querer carregar.... junto ao carregado!


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:42)

tucha disse:


> Por aqui por Telheiras, hoje de dia , desde de manha pouco se passou...
> Um trovão ou dois, ao longe e com pouca força.
> Agora acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte mas já parou, só pinga, nada de trovoada...
> Vou deslocar-me agora para a zona oriente, para o Parque das nações, será que lá é que está a animação, ou a zona animada estará mais para perto do mar, lá para carcavelos? Alguém me sabe responder???
> ...



Eu também não tenho nada. Parque das Nações, para já, só se for para ver ao longe.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2015 às 17:46)

O fórum hoje está em força... Por aqui já se fazem ouvir os trovões, e também uns relâmpagos bem jeitosos, apesar de só cair uns pingos aqui, ainda consegui avistar a cortina de chuva aqui numas aldeias próximas.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 17:48)

Hoje não tenho possibilidade de fotografar o céu, nem tenho boa visibilidade, mas parece que voltaram os altostratos O tempo está a querer clarear um pouco e pinga de vez em quando. É desolador.

O que fazer para acabar com esta maldição? Pois se a trovoada não vem até mim, tenho eu que ir até ela. Só que hoje não me posso deslocar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 17:54)

Tive de fazer a panorâmica _à la pata_ e demorou bastante, o pc também já tem uns aninhos...







16h30:






17h00:


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2015 às 18:02)

Das 16h ás 17h:
*13,1mm* em Santarém (cidade)
*10,1mm* em Setúbal
5,6mm em Santarém (Fonte Boa)


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 18:14)

Continua a chuva fraca aqui e provavelmente em toda a zona de Lisboa e à volta, as nuvens são agora predominantemente nimbostratus e altostratus. Cinzento e neblina. Embora os pingos tenham engrossado um pouco, são esparsos, típico dos restos das células. Novas células só se vêem para norte do paralelo Santarém/Portalegre. Uma está a chegar a Peniche/Caldas, herdeira da célula da Azambuja. Mais significativa a que parece dirigir-se para a zona de Entroncamento/Tomar.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

está uma torre a crescer a SE daqui, será que? 
boa animação para esses lados da capital


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 18:29)

Para já, adeus trovoada, ganizo e chuva forte. O tempo continua a clarear e não chove.

A esperança é a última a morrer...


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2015 às 18:30)

Fotos desta tarde em Setúbal durante a aproximação de uma trovoada que vinha de SE


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 18:31)

Segundo o mapa das descargas, já praticamente não há actividade na zona de Lisboa. Fica para a próxima


----------



## pflaguna2014 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

Belas FOTOS. Parabéns.
Mas que inveja não ter podido assistir a esse espetáculo.
Obrigado por partilhares.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 18:46)

A instabilidade tem tendência a deslocar-se para norte e não parece que venha mais nada de novo nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

a torre que estava a ver foi cortado a cabeça literalmente, andava já com a cabeça sozinha a passear, portanto o dia por hoje já acabou, apesar do pouco acumulado 2.2mm, deu para haver emoção com aquela trovoada 
amanhã veremos se há algo, minima foi de 9.6ºC e maxima de 24.3ºC, agora estão 18.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

miguel disse:


> Fotos desta tarde em Setúbal durante a aproximação de uma trovoada que vinha de SE



 espectáculo, muito boas fotos! A que horas foi?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:59)

Boas tardes,

Extremos: *9,7ºC* / *16,5ºC*
Acumulado: *5,3 mm
*
Excelente seguimento como sempre, parabéns a todos, grandes registos!

Vai chuviscando.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2015 às 19:09)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo, muito boas fotos! A que horas foi?



Obrigado 
Por volta das 16h!

Tenho acumulados hoje 12,0mm


----------



## pflaguna2014 (6 Abr 2015 às 19:17)

Será que amanhã existe a possibilidade termos novamente espetáculos elétricos e em que zonas do país???


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 19:21)

pflaguna2014 disse:


> Será que amanhã existe a possibilidade termos novamente espetáculos elétricos e em que zonas do país???



Amanhã os modelos prevêem que seja mais calmo, volta na 4ª e 5ª com boas promessas de instabilidade.
Nesta altura para amanhã a actividade maior está prevista para a região oeste, Peniche, Caldas.


----------



## cm3pt (6 Abr 2015 às 19:23)

Desculpem lá eu "saltar de terra" mas tive curiosidade em ver os valores das descargas eléctricas e apanhei esta "bomba" de manhã ali entre Coina e Quinta do Anjo (distrito de Setúbal). Alguem dessa zona se lembra desse estoiro?? É que 208 kAmp não são brincadeira!!








Local (Google Earth):


----------



## nelson972 (6 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Os vídeos dos raios que gravei esta tarde.

No mapa de descargas do IPMA há 2  que coincidem com a localização mas não com a hora ... por 10 minutos.
Esta :
*06/04/2015 16:19:45*
*Amp: -12.1
Lat: 39.3868, Long: -8.6741*

E esta:
*06/04/2015 16:19:45*
*Amp: -10.2
Lat: 39.3773, Long: -8.6485*

bastante afastadas uma da outra mas com a mesma hora registada

Ou será que  gravei 2 raios que não registaram ?


----------



## cm3pt (6 Abr 2015 às 19:30)

Já agora, o mapa de descargas eléctricas fornecido pelo IPMA


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 19:35)

Bem, parece que por hoje estamos conversados. Amanhã há mais.......haverá?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2015 às 19:39)

cm3pt disse:


> Desculpem lá eu "saltar de terra" mas tive curiosidade em ver os valores das descargas eléctricas e apanhei esta "bomba" de manhã ali entre Coina e Quinta do Anjo (distrito de Setúbal). Alguem dessa zona se lembra desse estoiro?? É que 208 kAmp não são brincadeira!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sim essa descarga foi certamente violenta, o membro @Geiras falou dela aqui mesmo.
Essa descarga terá entrado para o "top 25" dos ultimos tempos, a mais forte de todas foi esta, valor muito raro.


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2015 às 19:44)

Relativamente a essa descarga, coincide com a hora em que o meu pai se encontrava no supermercado. Ele disse-me há pouco que houve produtos que saltaram das prateleiras, uma vez que tudo estremeceu!


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2015 às 19:46)

Pôr do sol e mar calmo .


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2015 às 19:55)

Por aqui houve apenas uns  relâmpagos e alguns trovões seguido de uma forte chuvada que impediu mais fotos, deixo aqui algumas perdoem a qualidade mas foi com uma maquina compacta:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2015 às 20:00)

Vince disse:


> Valente explosão aquela célula nova na zona de Tróia/Setúbal.
> Neste momento são essa célula na Península de Setúbal e outra a NO de Coruche as mais activas, ambas como movimento para NO.


Parece que o Sado está a ajudar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2015 às 20:13)

Bem 15 páginas de posts!  A instabilidade fazia falta!
Por aqui nada de mais aconteceu, pelos posts todos e pelo radar vê-se que passou tudo ao lado de Lisboa...

Máximo: 18,3ºC
Mínimo: 10,9ºC
Acumulado: 2 mm 
Não ouvi um único trovão, notei apenas no céu completamente tapado, algo que já não via há bastante tempo.

Ainda bem que as células movimentam-se para NO, se não viessem do interior provavelmente nem tínhamos esta algazarra toda... Pode-se ver que as células desaparecem logo quando chegam ao Atlântico e às águas frias...


----------



## Portugal Storms (6 Abr 2015 às 20:18)

cm3pt disse:


> Desculpem lá eu "saltar de terra" mas tive curiosidade em ver os valores das descargas eléctricas e apanhei esta "bomba" de manhã ali entre Coina e Quinta do Anjo (distrito de Setúbal). Alguem dessa zona se lembra desse estoiro?? É que 208 kAmp não são brincadeira!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coloquei um post  com esse mesmo petardo, faltou a electricidade por breves momentos 
Foi um estrondo enorme 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-abril-2015.8200/page-12#post-482484


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 20:32)

nelson972 disse:


> Os vídeos dos raios que gravei esta tarde.
> 
> No mapa de descargas do IPMA há 2 que coincidem com a localização mas não com a hora ... por 10 minutos.
> Esta :
> ...



 muito bom! O ponto de vista é excelente e... perigoso . Vale a pena extrair as frames das duas descargas, a segunda especialmente.

Provavelmente são descargas não registadas pelo detector do IPMA. Verificaste o relógio da câmara e a diferença UTC/Legal? As descargas são mesmo na zona de Pernes?


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2015 às 20:38)

Acho que o site podia mudar a imagem do inicio da página e pôr trovoada em vez de neve


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (6 Abr 2015 às 20:49)

Sigo com 16° C e começa a chover


----------



## Tufao André (6 Abr 2015 às 20:51)

Esta tarde fiz a viagem Coimbra-Lisboa e apanhei em cheio essa célula que formou a NO de Coruche! Na autoestrada na zona de Aveiras/Alenquer foi BRUTAL, era uma chuva torrencial e muita trovoada!!!  So faltou o granizo... A adrenalina disparou aos 200%.
Pena ter durado pouco mas foi uma bela viagem!


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2015 às 20:53)

Ainda tirei estas fotos de hoje à tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2015 às 22:27)

Boas noites,
*
13,9ºC* e vento fraco( estes períodos de acalmia já faziam falta)
*5,3 mm
*
Actual saída do ECMWF está boa, quarta-feira pode ser um dia bem interessante.

Para amanha perspectiva-se um dia abafado.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2015 às 23:30)

Decididamente, as trovoadas morreram, por hoje. Céu com algumas nuvens 'fracturadas' e vento fraco.

Talvez amanhã...


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Abr 2015 às 00:53)

Pode ser que lá mais para a madrugada haja algo de novo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Abr 2015 às 04:35)

Esta tarde em S.Martinho do Porto..




Pena nao ter chuvido nada de especial..


----------



## nelson972 (7 Abr 2015 às 06:23)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom! O ponto de vista é excelente e... perigoso . Vale a pena extrair as frames das duas descargas, a segunda especialmente.
> 
> Provavelmente são descargas não registadas pelo detector do IPMA. Verificaste o relógio da câmara e a diferença UTC/Legal? As descargas são mesmo na zona de Pernes?



Gravei com o telemóvel, era o que tinha à mão  , a hora do vídeo está certa.
Já em casa conferi pelo google maps e a direcção dos raios coincide com o registo do ipma. 
Mas pode muito bem ser que tenham sido registadas outras descargas, nos 10 minutos antes de eu gravar sem que me tenha apercebido delas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 06:59)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Esta tarde em S.Martinho do Porto..



Foto com muito bela composição!
Infelizmente as células foram céleres a terminar a sua actividade com a proximidade do mar e do fim do dia. Ainda há pouca humidade e CAPE.



squidward disse:


> Ainda tirei estas fotos de hoje à tarde.



Além do aspecto pesado do céu a foto é curiosa por mostrar uma técnica tradicional de inserção de OVNI's numa imagem.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 07:07)

cm3pt disse:


> Já agora, o mapa de descargas eléctricas fornecido pelo IPMA



Donde se pode concluir que a maior parte do território ficou em vão à espera de trovoadas tendo estas ficado restringidas a áreas relativamente pequenas.



Teles disse:


> Por aqui houve apenas uns relâmpagos e alguns trovões seguido de uma forte chuvada que impediu mais fotos, deixo aqui algumas perdoem a qualidade mas foi com uma maquina compacta:



 boas imagens bem ilustrativas da situação, como sempre!


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 07:15)

Vitor TT disse:


> Enquanto não vem ai acção ( se é que vem alguma coisa de jeito, excepto quando vem calor, vem mesmo ), na minha volta habitual por fora de estrada na sexta feira santa, pelo "deserto" da margem sul, areais da Quinta do Conde e arredores até ao Espichel, umas "miragens" do que poderá vir ?  veremos,
> 
> tempo abafado, tudo seco  pó com fartura, e quase ausência de vento, as temperaturas devem ter rondado os 25º embora no Espichel já se notava o fresquinho ao fim do dia,
> 
> e claro não podia de registar o "evento"



 que belas imagens, que belo céu e composições! Obrigado pela partilha deste lugar tão cénico, é inspiradora esta paisagem e amplidão de horizontes!


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 07:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> Há pouco:



Simplesmente...


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 07:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada a Este de Coimbra, na zona de Arganil.



Tenho uma cobertura fotográfica da formação destas células. Numa zona perto de Fajão, entre Arganil e Pampilhosa, choveu copiosamente segundo relatos de familiares, nessa zona da imagem do RainAlarm.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 08:18)

bom dia 
13.9ºC 94% humidade e já pinga por aqui


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 09:35)

Nuvens médias e altas durante a noite, madrugada e manhã de *hoje*.
Ao amanhecer o céu estava interessante mas o efeito desvaneceu-se e neste momento as nuvens têm pouca definição e há muita neblina.
Vento fraco de Leste.

















Imagens de *ontem* para terminar a ilustração do ambiente de nuvens na periferia de um dos eventos mais chuvosos do dia (36,0 mm em quatro horas na Praia da Rainha, 36,9mm no dia; 21,5 mm em Setúbal e valores semelhantes a estes em várias estações amadoras da península de Setúbal; também valores significativos em estações amadoras da costa de Oeiras a Cascais, destaque para a Parede com 13,7 mm).
É interessante constatar que os maiores acumulados não estão muitas vezes associados às formações nebulosas mais impressionantes e bem definidas ou às fases mais cénicas do seu desenvolvimento.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 09:55)

17.5ºC 84% humidade, o sol agora já espreita é bom para aquecer um pouco para ver se tenho alguma sorte hoje


----------



## squidward (7 Abr 2015 às 10:35)

StormRic disse:


> Além do aspecto pesado do céu a foto é curiosa por mostrar uma técnica tradicional de inserção de OVNI's numa imagem.



Eheheh pois é  mas como é óbvio apenas se trata do reflexo das luzes interiores


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 10:36)

acumulados de ontem (IPMA) superiores a 10mm (ou muito perto disso):

Pegões: 9.8mm
Santarém: 13.5mm
Setúbal: 21.5mm
Almada (P. Rainha): 36.9mm


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2015 às 11:12)

Está abafado, 20,2º e 70% de HR. Há algum sol, óptimo ambiente para convecção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2015 às 11:36)

Por aqui a trovoada de ontem foi uma total desilusão, o acumulado foi de apenas umas gotas que nem chegaram a molhar o chao por completo.
O dia hoje acordou com sol, temperatura amena e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 11:54)

*06-04-2015
*
Almada, P. Rainha: *36,9mm*
Setúbal (Est. Fruticultura): 21,5mm
Santarém (Cidade): 13,5mm


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2015 às 12:19)

Boas

Mínima de 13,7ºC

Agora muitas nuvens altas, 19,2ºC, 64%Hr e vento fraco de SE


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Abr 2015 às 13:41)

Em princípio, vamos ter, hoje, um dia calmo com algumas nuvens, na zona de Lisboa.

Para amanhã, ou já a partir desta noite, temos a aproximação de uma frente oclusa. Veremos no que dá.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

por aqui 21.7ºC 52% humidade muito nublado, mas isto hoje estou a ver que não sai nada daqui


----------



## lm1960 (7 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

Boas,

Ontem estive em Constância e, das 18:45 até cerca das 20:30, caiu muita água, não sei se há algum registo mas deve ter dado 10/15 mm neste período.


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2015 às 16:26)

céu encoberto em Glória do Ribatejo. vento moderado de leste.
vista para leste: http://i.imgur.com/eBTAwwF.jpg


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 16:29)

Geopower disse:


> céu encoberto em Glória do Ribatejo. vento moderado de leste.
> vista para leste: http://i.imgur.com/eBTAwwF.jpg



igual aqui poucos km ao lado, mas eu (como estou um pouco mais a sul) consigo ver cumulus interessantes a vir de sul depois destas nuvens altas, vamos ver se dá algo


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2015 às 16:45)

david 6 disse:


> igual aqui poucos km ao lado, mas eu (como estou um pouco mais a sul) consigo ver cumulus interessantes a vir de sul depois destas nuvens altas, vamos ver se dá algo


seria bom, mas observando o radar, hoje estamos com pouca sorte


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 17:05)

estas nuvens altas estragam tudo  nem aguaceiros existe no pais...
por aqui o sol está quase a espreitar, já está a chegar ao limite das nuvens altas, depois vem cumulus mas a esta hora já veem tarde...

EDIT 7min depois: já faz sol


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2015 às 17:26)

Está a ficar escuro para Este. 

Muito abafado, 23,4ºC e 53% HR.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2015 às 17:38)

Está assim:


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

Bastante abafado, 22,2 graus
Ceu encoberto..


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2015 às 17:52)

Vai ficando negro para S/SE:


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 17:56)

Boas tardes

Depois de o dia decorrer com céu nublado entre 4/8 e 7/8 por nuvens médias e altas, principalmente altocumulus e cirrus, começaram a aparecer agora os primeiros sinais de convecção mas sem promessas de aguaceiros ou trovoada.
A run do GFS das 6h neste aspecto falhou, não ocorreu precipitação nos períodos das 12h às 15h e das 15h às 18h.



celsomartins84 disse:


> Bastante abafado, 22,2 graus
> Ceu encoberto..



Este aspecto na zona das Caldas pode ilustrar também como está aqui.

Vento fraco de Leste durante a manhã virou para oeste à tarde, mantendo-se fraco. Alguma neblina mas aqui não se sente o abafado típico de trovoadas em preparação, está até bastante fresco, 19ºC na varanda.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 17:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vai ficando negro para S/SE:



Parece interessante, como está o vento? Aqui começou agora a encobrir mas não há desenvolvimento vertical significativo, altocumulus e uns estratocumulus em faixas.
O vento de oeste por aqui faz supôr que haja alguma convecção no interior, como é usual.

Miscelânea de direcções do vento em diferentes níveis: Oeste à superfície, Leste nas nuvens baixas e algumas médias, sueste noutras e ainda sul/sudoeste nas altas.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 18:02)

está a ficar escuro para sul, vejo daqui também


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2015 às 18:07)

StormRic disse:


> Parece interessante, como está o vento? Aqui começou agora a encobrir mas não há desenvolvimento vertical significativo, altocumulus e uns estratocumulus em faixas.
> O vento de oeste por aqui faz supôr que haja alguma convecção no interior, como é usual.



Geralmente fraco, na ordem dos 10 a 15km/h. 

Panorama para W:


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 18:09)

a mim o meu sul está todo com uma faixa escura a subir

22ºC 53% humidade vento por volta dos 10km/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 18:19)

Aqui para Oeste, evolução em vinte minutos:

antes





depois, há 16 minutos atrás:





a zona escura não é precipitação mas apenas o contraste dos raios de sol, sombras das nuvens na atmosfera húmida.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

Muito escuro e abafado. 21,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 18:25)

AndréFrade disse:


> Panorama para W:



Aparecem uns ecos muito fracos perto daí, a NW e a SE, no radar de Coruche:





O panorama geral é um pouco desolador para hoje. O vale do Vouga já começou no entanto a produzir células activas.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 18:26)

vejo para SW (para esses lados do montijo) algo maior, mais alto que o resto da barra escura


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 18:45)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem estive em Constância e, das 18:45 até cerca das 20:30, caiu muita água, não sei se há algum registo mas deve ter dado 10/15 mm neste período.



A estação IPMA mais próxima é Tomar, registou 2,4 mm à volta dessas horas. Das estações WU amadoras também não há próximas de Constância, apenas Abrantes com 1,8 mm no dia todo mas maior incidência também nessa altura, Entroncamento com 2 mm e Tomar com 0,5 mm. Portanto Constância foi a feliz contemplada com essa célula  como aliás se comprova com os totais acumulados em cada hora, estimados pelo radar do IPMA:







Aqueles tons vermelhos são acumulados horários já na casa dos 10mm ou mais.

Essa foi uma das potentes células geradas ontem ao fim da tarde de que esperávamos realmente um testemunho!


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2015 às 18:46)

Em Caneças caíram há pouco uns pingos. A ver se cai um pouco mais do que isso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 18:47)

Vista E-SE-S:






Tirada com o telemóvel (5mp), sem edição.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2015 às 18:49)

Ha momentos esteve um ceu bem interessante aqui por cima, Alcabideche.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2015 às 18:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha momentos esteve um ceu bem interessante aqui por cima, Alcabideche.



No radar ja surgiu uma celula a norte da serra, deve ser a mesma nuvem negra.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha momentos esteve um ceu bem interessante aqui por cima, Alcabideche.



Boas ! Um ângulo que eu não consigo cobrir daqui e que me perguntava como estaria.
As nuvens têm pouca extensão vertical e bases relativamente altas. Parece que as camadas superficiais não estão a colaborar.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

céu a escurecer a SW, há aguaceiro no radar um pontinho amarelo para os lados de alcochete penso eu


----------



## Aspvl (7 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

Boa tarde 

Por Lisboa vai chovendo de forma fraca.
Será que nos calha algo hoje à noite? O IPMA, na sua previsão horária, coloca, para estas horas, o símbolo de trovoada, se bem que a previsão - como qualquer outra - não é sempre correcta...


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 18:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> No radar ja surgiu uma celula a norte da serra, deve ser a mesma nuvem negra.





david 6 disse:


> céu a escurecer a SW, há aguaceiro no radar um pontinho amarelo para os lados de alcochete penso eu



Tenho dúvidas que esta precipitação esteja a chegar ao solo, parecem ecos de _virga_. Só aparece o amarelo no modo reflectividade, no modo intensidade da precipitação não passa do verde.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 19:02)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por Lisboa vai chovendo de forma fraca.
> Será que nos calha algo hoje à noite? O IPMA, na sua previsão horária, coloca, para estas horas, o símbolo de trovoada, se bem que a previsão - como qualquer outra - não é sempre correcta...



Primeira chuva do dia! Em que zona de Lisboa?

Quanto às próximas horas é grande incógnita, só o _now casting_  poderá antecipar alguma ocorrência.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2015 às 19:07)

Começou a chover, o céu mantém-se escuro.


----------



## jonekko (7 Abr 2015 às 19:07)

Por Odivelas vai pingando.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 19:09)

o sul esta todo escuro e a aproximar se rápido agora


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2015 às 19:11)

Céu escuro nas redondezas.


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2015 às 19:12)

Lá vai pingando.
O céu está ameaçador, mas a precipitação não passa de pingos.






EDIT (19h17): Está a desenvolver-se uma célula a este, sobre o estuário do Tejo. Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Abr 2015 às 19:20)

A temperatura subiu dos 22,2 para os 22,9 graus e agora está assim..


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 19:21)

AnDré disse:


> Lá vai pingando.
> O céu está ameaçador, mas a precipitação não passa de pingos.



Parece que há uma clara falta de desenvolvimento vertical. Na verdade não se vê na imagem de satélite, nem desde o solo, grande protuberância das nuvens:


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

celsomartins84 disse:


> A temperatura subiu dos 22,2 para os 22,9 graus e agora está assim..



Avista-se algumas torres de cumulus para sul/sueste?


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Abr 2015 às 19:25)

StormRic disse:


> Avista-se algumas torres de cumulus para sul/sueste?


Yah..


----------



## rozzo (7 Abr 2015 às 19:28)

Mais ou menos como esperado, começa a desenvolver mais a convecção, lenta e de base relativamente alta, a norte de Lisboa. Por Lisboa apenas alguns pingos. Vejo cortinas de chuva mais intensa a nordeste, bastante carregado até agora! Imagino que esta linha se vá desenvolvendo devagar para norte ao longo do litoral e pré litoral centro. Vamos ver o quanto mais consegue desenvolver, se até ao ponto de ter descargas...


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 19:29)

céu super escuro, senão ligasse nenhuma a isto até diria que vinha trovoada, mas infelizmente não vem, se pingar já é uma sorte


----------



## DRC (7 Abr 2015 às 19:32)

Chove na Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Abr 2015 às 19:33)

Aqui pelos meus lados céu muito carregado. Não há actividade eléctrica visível nem audível e tão pouco nos mapas.

Já caíram algumas gotas. Só isso, por agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 19:33)

Chove de forma moderada neste momento em Loures.

Céu continua carregado, sobretudo na vertente Este.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

Céu com aspecto cénico interessante mas a que não corresponde actividade significativa. Ainda não precipitou por aqui. Movimento lento das nuvens de ESE, vento nulo à superfície, temperatura em descida, 18ºC.
Cerca de uma hora atrás:





há 50 minutos:





e há 12 minutos:


----------



## rozzo (7 Abr 2015 às 19:44)

Bom imagino que esteja uma bela carga a norte de Odivelas


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 19:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chove de forma moderada neste momento em Loures.
> 
> Céu continua carregado, sobretudo na vertente Este.



Precisamente o melhor local para registar a precipitação disponível nesta altura:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 19:54)

rozzo disse:


> Bom imagino que esteja uma bela carga a norte de Odivelas





StormRic disse:


> Precisamente o melhor local para registar a precipitação disponível nesta altura:



E ainda pinga!

Foi mesmo aqui por cima  

Imagem das 19h30:






*EDIT 19:57:*

A estação de Caneças está a registar agora um rate de 14mm/h.


----------



## DRC (7 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

Chove bem agora, muito escuro para Noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E ainda pinga!
> 
> Foi mesmo aqui por cima
> 
> Imagem das 19h30:



Que pena não haver estações mesmo aí, a mais próxima, Fanhões, ainda está só pelos 0,5 mm, Portela também nos 0,5 mm. Zero nas IPMA até às 19h.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 19:59)

jonekko disse:


> Pela ramada chove moderado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não se vê a imagem. Ramada também está no pólo da chuva nesta altura.

Fanhões 1,3 mm às 20:00.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2015 às 20:02)

Já chove na Igreja Nova, Mafra.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBONM3


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 20:03)

bem vou para Lisboa, as férias não duram para sempre 
vendo este caso é caso para dizer se a montanha não vai a maomé vai maomé à montanha, ou seja, se a chuva não vem cá vou eu ter com ela  vou pelo lado de vila franca, devo de apanhar chuva entre vila franca e lisboa, até já


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2015 às 20:03)

Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.
Vista para ESE:


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2015 às 20:05)

Há pouco:


----------



## jonekko (7 Abr 2015 às 20:08)

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/1381/VhPXGN.jpg


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 20:25)

Geopower disse:


> Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.
> Vista para ESE:



Gosto do primeiro plano especialmente 



AndréFrade disse:


> Há pouco:



 boas fotos impressionistas, lá vai ela a cair e parece-me que metade não chega ao solo, daí a discrepância entre a reflectividade e os acumulados escassos que mal conseguem ultrapassar 1 mm, pelo menos nas estações que registaram.
Nem um pingo chegou a Carcavelos.



jonekko disse:


> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/1381/VhPXGN.jpg


----------



## jonekko (7 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

Ainda deu para molhar bem os carros. O ceu continua muito escuro mas nao passa disto. De momento nem pinga.


----------



## AndreaSantos (7 Abr 2015 às 20:40)

Por Torres Vedras estamos assim. Mas só chuva, não há sinais de trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 20:46)

jonekko disse:


> Ainda deu para molhar bem os carros. O ceu continua muito escuro mas nao passa disto. De momento nem pinga.



Esta imagem resume bem o que caíu. Pouco mais de 1 mm em média na área abrangida, com um máximo até 2 ou 3 mm no seu centro:








AndreaSantos disse:


> Por Torres Vedras estamos assim. Mas só chuva, não há sinais de trovoada.




A faixa de precipitação em geral fraca continua o movimento para WNW mas vai renovando-se pela cauda, alguns picos de maior intensidade aparecem pontualmente:





Já toca a Torres Vedras e será de esperar a continuação com algum incremento.

Nas estações WU os acumulados até há minutos atrás são irregulares. Só Fanhões atingiu os 3 mm.






O contributo das estações amadoras é imprescindível para se ter uma imagem mais completa da situação. Pelas estações do IPMA esta precipitação tem passado nos intervalos da malha:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Abr 2015 às 20:52)

Tiradas há pouco.
Junto ao Colombo, para S/SE:



Quinta Grande - Alfragide, para N/NE:


----------



## DRC (7 Abr 2015 às 20:56)

Chove forte. 
20h58: Foi de pouca dura, já está a parar.


----------



## Prates (7 Abr 2015 às 20:58)

DRC disse:


> Chove forte.
> 20h58: Foi de pouca dura, já está a parar.


Aqui mais acima o mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

DRC disse:


> Chove forte.
> 20h58: Foi de pouca dura, já está a parar.



O registo mais perto daí é o de Sacavém, 1,5mm recentemente.
Fanhões continua a acumular, 3,6 mm, está numa encosta com boa exposição para esta perturbação.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 21:09)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Tiradas há pouco.
> Junto ao Colombo, para S/SE:



Estava tudo seco?

A imagem de satélite no infravermelho mostra como as nuvens sobre a região Lisboa/oeste têm fraco desenvolvimento não chegando aos níveis altos.
Prepara-se sim no oceano, a sudoeste, o dia de amanhã:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2015 às 21:11)

Dia bastante abafado ou mais conhecido como "dia de trovoada".

Máxima: 22,7ºC
Mínima: 14ºC

Pingou várias vezes desde as 18h, muito pouco, se houvesse vento talvez ainda chegasse molhado a casa.
Acumulado: Nada

Amanhã devemos ter trovoada entre as 13h e as 17h em Lisboa deve ser o período crítico, com trovoada, chuva forte e vento moderado. 15mm são esperados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 21:18)

Por aqui só parou de chover agora, quem diria que hoje ainda iria ter quase 2 horas de chuva incessante... 



guisilva5000 disse:


> Amanhã devemos ter trovoada entre as 13h e as 17h em Lisboa deve ser o período crítico, com trovoada, chuva forte e vento moderado. 15mm são esperados



Em que te baseias para dizeres isso?


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 21:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pingou várias vezes desde as 18h, muito pouco, se houvesse vento talvez ainda chegasse molhado a casa.
> Acumulado: Nada



Os acumulados nulos ou escassos foram a norma hoje na restrita região em que caíu alguma precipitação.
A rede NetAtmo também é esparsa na região de Lisboa e inexistente a norte, na região oeste:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2015 às 21:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por aqui só parou de chover agora, quem diria que hoje ainda iria ter quase 2 horas de chuva incessante...
> 
> 
> 
> Em que te baseias para dizeres isso?


Previsão horária do IPMA  Não sei se é de confiança...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 21:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Previsão horária do IPMA  Não sei se é de confiança...



Pode ser tudo muito bonito mas há que desconfiar... Essa previsão também está a dar aguaceiros e trovoada agora para as 21h e foi precisamente a hora em que parou de chover (pelo menos por aqui)


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2015 às 21:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pode ser tudo muito bonito mas há que desconfiar... Essa previsão também está a dar aguaceiros e trovoada agora para as 21h e foi precisamente a hora em que parou de chover (pelo menos por aqui)



Mas a situação de hoje foi mais complicada para prever, acho que amanhã é quase certo a precipitação e trovoadas. Aliás são apenas previsões, mas as células podem lembrar-se e desviar-se da trajectória do nada, tempo instável é difícil de localizar, como o de hoje, em que parece que as células não tiveram tempo em terra para se intensificarem e perderam-se no mar.


----------



## rozzo (7 Abr 2015 às 21:43)

Amanhã a chuva é muito mais certa, a trovoada não sei, o cape é escasso, mas haja esperança.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

apanhei chuva desde Samora Correia até um pouco antes de Lisboa, o grosso da precipitação foi entre Vila Franca de Xira e Sacavém nesse grosso teve uns periodos fortes apesar de durarem pouco


----------



## Rachie (7 Abr 2015 às 22:03)

david 6 disse:


> apanhei chuva desde Samora Correia até um pouco antes de Lisboa, o grosso da precipitação foi entre Vila Franca de Xira e Sacavém nesse grosso teve uns periodos fortes apesar de durarem pouco


Daqui de Cacilhas ouvem-se roncos nessa direcção, mas deve estar muito longe porque não se vê luz; só mesmo o som longínquo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2015 às 22:09)

Rachie disse:


> Daqui de Cacilhas ouvem-se roncos nessa direcção, mas deve estar muito longe porque não se vê luz; só mesmo o som longínquo.



E serão mesmo trovões? É que de noite é muito mais fácil ver-se a luz do relâmpagos do que o som dos trovões, e não há nenhum detector que apresente actividade eléctrica em Portugal Continental.


----------



## Garcia (7 Abr 2015 às 22:15)

chove miudinho por aqui agora.. fez um ameaço mais forte, mas não passou disso..


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Abr 2015 às 22:55)

Aqui pelas Caldas tambem ja chove miudinho...


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 22:58)

Rachie disse:


> Daqui de Cacilhas ouvem-se roncos nessa direcção, mas deve estar muito longe porque não se vê luz; só mesmo o som longínquo.



Acho praticamente impossível haver trovoada na região de Lisboa ou sequer em toda a metade sul do continente. Não só nada se vê no radar como na imagem de satélite e em todos os detectores de descargas. Deve haver uma outra explicação para esse som longínquo que numa situação de chuva fraca e sem tecto baixo de nuvens, de noite, nunca seria mais perceptível do que os próprios relâmpagos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 23:04)

Finalmente a precipitação aparece nas estações do IPMA: Torres Vedras com 0,5mm até às 22 horas (21h UTC)






Já chegou até pelo menos à Lourinhã, 1mm.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2015 às 23:12)

Rachie disse:


> Daqui de Cacilhas ouvem-se roncos nessa direcção, mas deve estar muito longe porque não se vê luz; só mesmo o som longínquo.



não houve trovoada, pelo menos quando lá passei e vendo radares e ect não me parece que tenha havido algo


----------



## Garcia (7 Abr 2015 às 23:19)

já parou por completo..


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Abr 2015 às 23:28)

Ás vezes quando menos se espera, pode haver surpresas, mas ainda não foi o caso, saí do trabalho na zona de Benfica - Fonte Nova, pelas 19:00h quando o céu quase escurece de repente pelas 18:00 h ( não tenho visibilidade directa para a rua por se tratar de uma semi-cave e ter os vidros "martelados", apenas vejo luminosidade e cor ) não chovia, mas estava um pouco carregado, como estava interessante fui a um dos "postos" de observação quase a chegar a casa, tive pena não estar de jipe pois tinha ido a um dos pontos por de trás de Montemor,

mas fica o possível apenas tiradas pelo télélé, ainda por cima a ficar sem bateria 

tiradas pelas 19:30 h, e tinha de começar a chover nesta altura , pingo grosso, mas pouco intenso, durou pouco mais de 30 min, já estava em casa ( a distância era curta ),


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 23:39)

Vitor TT disse:


> tiradas pelas 19:30 h, e tinha de começar a chover nesta altura , pingo grosso, mas pouco intenso, durou pouco mais de 30 min, já estava em casa ( a distância era curta ),



 mesmo no fulcro do acontecimento! Vê-se perfeitamente a fronteira da chuva que se situava no limite norte de Lisboa e a carga maior que nessa altura estaria por Sta.Iria. Nuvens desconcertantes estas, que pareciam tão pesadas mas precipitavam tão pouco, metade ficava pelo caminho como se percebe na primeira foto.


----------



## Aspvl (7 Abr 2015 às 23:52)

StormRic disse:


> Primeira chuva do dia! Em que zona de Lisboa?
> 
> Quanto às próximas horas é grande incógnita, só o _now casting_  poderá antecipar alguma ocorrência.



Foi na Baixa!

A noite segue com temperatura amena!


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 23:53)

Um dia modesto... nuvens modestas, chuva modesta, vento sem se dar por ele, temperaturas assim assim... portanto, um poente modesto e escondido também


----------



## Zapiao (8 Abr 2015 às 02:47)

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas por Coimbra.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2015 às 06:11)

Boas.

Tem sido uma madrugada com alguma chuva, e assim deverá continuar o dia.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 06:14)

Tem estado a ocorrer curtos períodos de chuva com pingos grossos aqui em Carcavelos, bem molhado o chão.
Não era bem isto que estava modelado para aqui, pelo menos pelo GFS. Já ontem os modelos não acertaram bem com a precipitação. Sem dúvida uma situação difícil de modelar e prever, mesmo a muito curto prazo.








Segundo as cartas acima não deveria ter ocorrido precipitação superior a 0,2mm da 1h às 7h e no entanto aqui pelo litoral Lisboa/Cascais já temos mesmo acumulados até 2 mm.
As previsões desta run das 0h a partir deste momento já estão portanto enviesadas.
Aguardemos pela das 6h.

No litoral centro/norte coincide com o previsto:


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 06:33)

E damos as boas vindas a uma estação nova mesmo aqui perto, em Carcavelos, na Rua da Alemanha! Que já acumulou 0,5 mm.
Nova Oeiras segue com 2 mm assim como duas estações de S.Domingos de Rana.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 07:06)

Das 0h às 6h (UTC) é este o panorama dos acumulados de precipitação nas duas margens da foz do Tejo:





Apenas uma descarga registada, longe da costa, pouco antes das 4h:





As nuvens continuam a mover-se numa trajectória de SE encurvando para WNW


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 08:01)

Cobertura nebulosa de altostratus com uma textura rugosa interessante, movem-se rapidamente de sueste, o vento é moderado ou fraco de ESE. Aspecto pouco vulgar do céu, especialmente quando visto em movimento rápido, desloca-se em uníssono como um enorme cobertor enrugado.













Neste momento o céu está ainda mais invulgar.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2015 às 08:06)

Chove de vez em quando com pingas grossas e pareceu-me agora ouvir um trovão, mas não garanto.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 08:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove de vez em quando com pingas grossas e pareceu-me agora ouvir um trovão, mas não garanto.




Isto é o que há de mais recente:




(demasiado longe, por vezes certos aviões produzem ao descolar ou travar após a aterragem um ronco parecido com trovões longínquos)

A chuva das últimas horas:


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2015 às 08:31)

Foi registada uma descarga perto de Vendas Novas:






No mar:






http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2015 às 11:46)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento fraco de Sueste. 
Vista para Sul:


----------



## Microburst (8 Abr 2015 às 11:47)

Muita instabilidade e descargas eléctricas ao largo da costa, infelizmente a afastarem-se para NO...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 12:33)

Boas,
Sigo com 15,0 graus  e vento moderado.
1,3 mm

Cascais (centro da vila)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 12:57)

Se alguém puder partilhar por aqui os valores das DEA no mar, agradecia, pois não consigo ter acesso a essa mesma informação.
Obrigado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2015 às 12:58)

Por aqui manha bem fresca, com vento fraco a moderado, já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que ainda dera para molhar o chão.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2015 às 13:06)

Boas

Mínima de 14,0ºC

Pequeno aguaceiro ao inicio da manha rendeu 0,6mm

A ver se para a noite isto anima!

16,6ºC
64%Hr
1019,5hpa
vento fraco
Rajada máxima 34km/h


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Abr 2015 às 13:13)

Nazaré esta manhã.. vento fraco e grande acalmia.. parece estar a preparar se para algo...


----------



## Rachie (8 Abr 2015 às 13:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E serão mesmo trovões? É que de noite é muito mais fácil ver-se a luz do relâmpagos do que o som dos trovões, e não há nenhum detector que apresente actividade eléctrica em Portugal Continental.





StormRic disse:


> Acho praticamente impossível haver trovoada na região de Lisboa ou sequer em toda a metade sul do continente. Não só nada se vê no radar como na imagem de satélite e em todos os detectores de descargas. Deve haver uma outra explicação para esse som longínquo que numa situação de chuva fraca e sem tecto baixo de nuvens, de noite, nunca seria mais perceptível do que os próprios relâmpagos.





david 6 disse:


> não houve trovoada, pelo menos quando lá passei e vendo radares e ect não me parece que tenha havido algo



Concordo com o que disseram, também não vi nada no radar, no satélite nem no DEA que indicasse trovoada, mas os roncos eram muito semelhantes aos de trovões. Eram algo frequentes até. Muito provavelmente era outra coisa e o som ao longe assemelhava-se ao de trovoada.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2015 às 13:39)

Daqui a mais algumas horas podemos ter algo de interessante por Lisboa. O Atlântico a SW está muito interessante Actividade eléctrica intensa. Espero que não se dissipe, entretanto.


----------



## Firefigther (8 Abr 2015 às 14:31)

Por aqui tudo calmo. Céu encoberto . 14.8º, 97% humidade, 1016.0hPa. Não chove pelo Montijo. Vamos ver o que o resto da tarde vai trazer.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 14:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se alguém puder partilhar por aqui os valores das DEA no mar, agradecia, pois não consigo ter acesso a essa mesma informação.
> Obrigado.



Até agora, segundo o detector do IPMA, as descargas têm andado a evitar tocar em terra .





No *MeteoMoita* têm uma excelente listagem das descargas com o cálculo das distâncias à Moita já efectuado! 

Ponho um exemplo do último mapa e listagem, mas recomendo a consulta directa!


----------



## AndreaSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 14:41)

Pelo Campo Grande, Lisboa, tudo calmo. Tempo encoberto e algum vento... mas creio que algo de bom venha aí.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 14:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se alguém puder partilhar por aqui os valores das DEA no mar, agradecia, pois não consigo ter acesso a essa mesma informação.
> Obrigado.



Última registada pelo IPMA:


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 14:43)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Pelo Campo Grande, Lisboa, tudo calmo. Tempo encoberto e algum vento... mas creio que algo de bom venha aí.



começou a chover fraco


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Abr 2015 às 14:44)

StormRic disse:


> Até agora, segundo o detector do IPMA, as descargas têm andado a evitar tocar em terra .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa descarga aqui próximo das Caldas da Rainha devia ter sido ha pouco quando cairam uns pingos.. eram 13h e pouco.. mas nao ouvi nada! Teve so 15m a pingalhar uns pingos bem grossos..


----------



## Firefigther (8 Abr 2015 às 14:46)

Actividade eléctrica ao largo.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 15:03)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Essa descarga aqui próximo das Caldas da Rainha devia ter sido ha pouco quando cairam uns pingos.. eram 13h e pouco.. mas nao ouvi nada!



Na listagem do MeteoMoita aparece como tendo sido às 12:59:47(UTC), com mais uma hora foi praticamente às 14h em ponto.
Não aparece no IPMA mas isso é habitual...


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Abr 2015 às 15:05)

StormRic disse:


> Na listagem do MeteoMoita aparece com tendo sido às 12:59:47(UTC), com mais uma hora foi praticamente às 14h em ponto.
> Não aparece no IPMA mas isso é habitual...


Pois.. chuveu sensivelmente entre as 13:20 e as 13:40.. mas continua bastante escuro.. o sol hoje ainda não apareceu!


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 15:16)

A trajectória das células é de Sul a rodar para NNO ou NO. O aglomerado a SSO não atingirá a região de Lisboa/Oeste nas próximas horas. Espera-se sim uma activação de células sobre o litoral alentejano que chegarão aqui dentro de poucas horas:





As melhores descargas até ao momento mantém-se para lá dos 100 Km:




curiosamente esta não aparece na listagem do MeteoMoita.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2015 às 15:28)

Chove com intensidade, está um ambiente escuro.

Edit 15:30 - Chove forte.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 15:28)

espero que tenhas razão do nascimento de células no litoral alentejano para virem cá, porque ao olhar para o radar já tava ficar um pouco desesperado 

ps: começou a chover em lisboa ainda fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2015 às 15:35)

Aguaceiros moderados que ainda persistiram quase 40 minutos. Apesar de nao ser nada de significante para a agricultura, sempre ajuda alguma coisa para o inicio das hortas. Parou agora á pouco.
14.8ºC actuais


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 15:40)

david 6 disse:


> espero que tenhas razão do nascimento de células no litoral alentejano para virem cá, porque ao olhar para o radar já tava ficar um pouco desesperado



Eu também espero... 

Parece evoluir favoravelmente:


----------



## Firefigther (8 Abr 2015 às 15:42)

StormRic disse:


> Eu também espero...
> 
> Parece evoluir favoravelmente:



Será que estas células vão mesmo entrar pela zona da Margem Sul / Lisboa ou irão apenas passar ao largo?????


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 15:44)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove com intensidade, está um ambiente escuro.
> 
> Edit 15:30 - Chove forte.



Essa célula vem a abrir um corredor com as outras que vêm de sul. Pode ficar uma situação persistente muito interessante de aguaceiros sucessivos por aí.
Mais para oeste o corredor é de ausência de células, nada aqui por Carcavelos por exemplo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Abr 2015 às 15:44)

segurem-se!!!!


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 15:54)

Firefigther disse:


> Será que estas células vão mesmo entrar pela zona da Margem Sul / Lisboa ou irão apenas passar ao largo?????



Já estão a entrar. Várias estações da península de Setúbal começaram a acumular.
Alcochete 1,5 mm
Brejos de Azeitão 2,1 mm
Setúbal 1,3 mm
etc


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

Chuva forte em Palmela.
14,4º e 69% HR.


----------



## windchill (8 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

Este fim de tarde vai prometendo qualquer coisa... 

Entretanto deixo-vos aqui um pequeno time-lapse matinal... (ver em HD)


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

Já agora, aqui em Carcavelos não há qualquer alteração desde o início do dia. Mantém-se um cobertor a 8/8 de altostratus por vezes rugosos. Nada de chuva desde a que caíu antes das 8h.
Vento de ESE fraco a moderado. O mar está levemente picado pelo vento, há kitesurfers na praia. Vê-se a chuva a caír na península de Setúbal e a tapar parcialmente a Arrábida na parte oriental, provavelmente em Azeitão.
Céu escuro para Leste e mais claro para sudoeste. Alguns fractocumulus correm segundo o vento.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 16:12)

windchill disse:


> Este fim de tarde vai prometendo qualquer coisa...
> 
> Entretanto deixo-vos aqui um pequeno time-lapse matinal... (ver em HD)



Vídeo indisponível.


A propósito, que espectacular galeria de fotos de raios, excelente qualidade! 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.363751030314321.82370.100000382819984&type=1&l=d10f367271


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2015 às 16:13)

começa a chover moderado pela Glória do Ribatejo. Vento fraco.


----------



## windchill (8 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

StormRic disse:


> Vídeo indisponível.
> 
> 
> A propósito, que espectacular galeria de fotos de raios, excelente qualidade!
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.363751030314321.82370.100000382819984&type=1&l=d10f367271


Penso que está resolvido!


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

Avança o 'batalhão' sobre o País, nomeadamente a região de Lisboa. A não ser que se dissipe antes de chegar à costa... esperemos que não.


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

Boa tarde!

Dia de céu quase sempre encoberto, com algum vento, que proporciona uma sensação de algum frio. Ainda não houve precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 16:32)

pena aquela célula grande no mar não vir para terra, StormRic ai de Carcavelos não dá para vê la?


----------



## jonekko (8 Abr 2015 às 16:32)

Pela Paiã (Pontinha) chove fraco.


----------



## Firefigther (8 Abr 2015 às 16:34)

Chove moderado no Montijo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Abr 2015 às 16:35)

Chove moderado pelas Caldas da Rainha desde as 16h..


----------



## aqpcb (8 Abr 2015 às 16:37)

Firefigther disse:


> Será que estas células vão mesmo entrar pela zona da Margem Sul / Lisboa ou irão apenas passar ao largo?????


Acho que vao passar ao largo mais no mar


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Abr 2015 às 16:38)

Foto tirada em S.Martinho do Porto momentos antes de começar a chover..


----------



## JAlves (8 Abr 2015 às 16:40)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Foto tirada em S.Martinho do Porto momentos antes de começar a ch*u*ver..



A ch*u*va ch*o*ve, não ch*u*ve.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2015 às 16:42)

Já começou a chover, chuva fraca a moderada, ainda. Espera-se bastante mais forte com 'espectáculo' de luz e som


----------



## jonekko (8 Abr 2015 às 16:43)

Não me parece que tenha sorte hoje, para não variar! lolol


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2015 às 16:44)

Continua a chover de forma moderada com pingas grossas. No mar está agreste


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 16:46)

chove moderado em lisboa


----------



## DaniFR (8 Abr 2015 às 16:51)

Chuva fraca em Coimbra.


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Abr 2015 às 16:58)

Acabou de cair um raio mesmo aqui perto de Palmela, acedito que na zona do Pinhal novo.
Clarão bem visivel apesar de ser de dia.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2015 às 16:58)

Trovoada !


----------



## aqpcb (8 Abr 2015 às 16:58)

O primeiro do dia acabou de se ouvir em Palmela


----------



## windchill (8 Abr 2015 às 17:00)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Acabou de cair um raio mesmo aqui perto de Palmela, acedito que na zona do Pinhal novo.
> Clarão bem visivel apesar de ser de dia.


Foi na zona de Cabanas!


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Abr 2015 às 17:15)

windchill disse:


> Foi na zona de Cabanas!


Não foi em Cabanas foi mais cá para baixo, estou na zona da Lagoinha e caiu à minha frente, estou virado para a zona industrila do Pinhal Novo.


----------



## windchill (8 Abr 2015 às 17:18)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Não foi em Cabanas foi mais cá para baixo, estou na zona da Lagoinha e caiu à minha frente, estou virado para a zona industrila do Pinhal Novo.


Epá, que não caia em cima do 'Velho Cangalho'


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 17:22)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Não foi em Cabanas foi mais cá para baixo, estou na zona da Lagoinha e caiu à minha frente, estou virado para a zona industrila do Pinhal Novo.



Segundo o Blitzortung foi mesmo na zona de Cabanas, ligeiramente a Sul sobre a Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2015 às 17:24)

Aqui não ouvi nada!

Chove muito e o acumulado vai em 6,6mm

13,6ºC


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2015 às 17:26)

a caminho de Lisboa, começa a chover moderado em Samora Correia.


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Abr 2015 às 17:27)

MSantos disse:


> Segundo o Blitzortung foi mesmo na zona de Cabanas, ligeiramente a Sul sobre a Serra da Arrábida.


Posso garantir qu foi mais na zona do Pinhal Novo, apanhei um valente susto, vi o raio à minha frente e talvez 1 segundo depois o trovão.
´Não foi nada de muito potente mas andava perdido pois foi o único que se fez sentir nesta zona.


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 17:28)

Geopower disse:


> a caminho de Lisboa, começa a chover moderado em Samora Correia.



A pouco mais de 10km a Sul, em Santo Estevão, ainda só caíram uns pingos dispersos, está difícil a animação entrar no Continente.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2015 às 17:30)

Epá, será que não vem nada para Lisboa? A maldição tem que se desfazer! 

Continuo com chuva fraca a moderada e mais nada


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 17:30)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Posso garantir qu foi mais na zona do Pinhal Novo, apanhei um valente susto, vi o raio à minha frente e talvez 1 segundo depois o trovão.
> ´Não foi nada de muito potente mas andava perdido pois foi o único que se fez sentir nesta zona.



Então não estamos a falar do mesmo raio, este sistema do Blitzortung só apanha os raios mais fortes, na zona do Pinhal Novo não apanhou nenhum, o que não quer dizer que não tenha ocorrido uma ou mais descargas elétricas mais fracas.


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2015 às 17:35)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Não foi em Cabanas foi mais cá para baixo, estou na zona da Lagoinha e caiu à minha frente, estou virado para a zona industrila do Pinhal Novo.



O site *meteomoita* mostra uma descarga ao pé de Cabanas, na encosta Norte da Arrábida, terá havido outra descarga não registada?
_" 08-04-2015 15:56:34 Palmela Palmela Setúbal 38.549 -8.962 12    SSE "_
O IPMA não registou nenhuma descarga?!...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2015 às 17:35)

Tal como eu já tinha verificado ontem, temos uma superfície frontal oclusa e linhas de instabilidade junto à costa. Só com muito azar é que não há nada por aqui.

Agora caem só uns pingos


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2015 às 17:38)

MSantos disse:


> Então não estamos a falar do mesmo raio, este sistema do Blitzortung só apanha os raios mais fortes, na zona do Pinhal Novo não apanhou nenhum, o que não quer dizer que não tenha ocorrido uma ou mais descargas elétricas, mas fracas.


Deve ter sido isso, porque no IPMA nem existe registo da descarga de Cabanas. 
Os sistemas de detecção de trovoadas não registam todas as descargas eléctricas. 
Não sabia que a rede Blitzortung só apanhava os raios mais fortes.


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Abr 2015 às 17:42)

MSantos disse:


> Então não estamos a falar do mesmo raio, este sistema do Blitzortung só apanha os raios mais fortes, na zona do Pinhal Novo não apanhou nenhum, o que não quer dizer que não tenha ocorrido uma ou mais descargas elétricas, mas fracas.





Thomar disse:


> O site *meteomoita* mostra uma descarga ao pé de Cabanas, na encosta Norte da Arrábida, terá havido outra descarga não registada?
> _" 08-04-2015 15:56:34 Palmela Palmela Setúbal 38.549 -8.962 12    SSE "_
> O IPMA não registou nenhuma descarga?!...



São cerca de 9 km de distãncia entre Cabanas e o Pinhal Novo, a localização dada pelos sites pode não ser precisa, digo eu.
Não é querer ser teimoso é apenas relatar o que vi, foi na direção do Pinhal Novo. E como tinha dito não foi nada de muito intenso, mas foi mesmo à minha frente e não estava à espera, daí ter-me assustado.
Seja em Cabanas, no Pinhal novo ou no resto do país, eles que caiam


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 17:43)

Thomar disse:


> Deve ter sido isso, porque no IPMA nem existe registo da descarga de Cabanas.
> Os sistemas de detecção de trovoadas não registam todas as descargas eléctricas.
> Não sabia que a rede Blitzortung só apanhava os raios mais fortes.



A rede Blitzortung apanha os raios todos nos locais que possuem uma elevada concentração de estações, como na Europa Central, mas em Portugal apenas temos 4 estações a funcionar, logo ainda há algumas descargas que podem escapar.


----------



## aqpcb (8 Abr 2015 às 17:44)

Acho que deve vir ai uma boa linha de instabilidade neste momento deve estar a entra por a costa Algarvia zona de Sagres e depois deve vir por ai acima


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 17:47)

windchill disse:


> Este fim de tarde vai prometendo qualquer coisa...
> 
> Entretanto deixo-vos aqui um pequeno time-lapse matinal... (ver em HD)




  belíssimo! Lindo em HD! O aspecto do céu foi semelhante aqui ao de Carcavelos mas com mais variedade de nuvens.



Relâmpago disse:


> Avança o 'batalhão' sobre o País, nomeadamente a região de Lisboa. A não ser que se dissipe antes de chegar à costa... esperemos que não.



Encurva para NNO, passa rasante a Cascais. Para Lisboa tem que vir da margem sul e Alentejo.



david 6 disse:


> pena aquela célula grande no mar não vir para terra, StormRic ai de Carcavelos não dá para vê la?



Com a cobertura nebulosa presente ainda não se distingue a célula; também não é perceptível a trovoada que vai passar ao largo de Cascais.








Portugal Storms disse:


> Acabou de cair um raio mesmo aqui perto de Palmela, acedito que na zona do Pinhal novo.
> Clarão bem visivel apesar de ser de dia.



Que pena o IPMA não detectar. 
Algo não está a funcionar bem no detector do MeteoMoita, indica dezenas (centenas) de descargas na lista da Grande Lisboa que não aparecem no mapa, e tudo a poucas dezenas de quilómetros da Moita mas com indicação "Oceano" 



aqpcb disse:


> O primeiro do dia acabou de se ouvir em Palmela



 esse aparece no mapa junto a Cabanas (mas não no IPMA, aliás quase nada aparece nesse detector )


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Abr 2015 às 17:50)

Agora quase que "anoitece" por aqui.. chuva moderada e 15,2 graus.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2015 às 17:51)

Chuva e mais chuva

10,0mm
13,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 17:52)

StormRic disse:


> Algo não está a funcionar bem no detector do MeteoMoita, indica dezenas (centenas) de descargas na lista da Grande Lisboa que não aparecem no mapa, e tudo a poucas dezenas de quilómetros da Moita mas com indicação "Oceano"



Erro meu de leitura da lista! Como é uma região restrita e a lista é das 100 últimas descargas nessa região, aparecem de datas anteriores e não apenas de hoje! 

Hoje temos lá efectivamente só 4 descargas.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 17:57)

miguel disse:


> Chuva e mais chuva
> 
> 10,0mm
> 13,4ºC



Belo panorama de precipitação pela margem sul!





Também tem estado a chuviscar aqui em Carcavelos desde há uma hora, molha. Acumula mais para o interior e lado de Cascais.

Agora chove moderado, nimbostratus a chegar de ESE!


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2015 às 18:01)

chove moderado na A1, entre Alverca e Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 18:06)

Súmula das descargas registadas pelo IPMA, com a última. Praticamente tudo a passar ao largo. Estranho o sul, Algarve especialmente, estar sem actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Abr 2015 às 18:06)

Em Palmela tem estado a chover praticamente desde a hora de almoço, por vezes com alguma intensidade.
Para já sigo com 12.8ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2015 às 18:17)

Chove de forma intensa.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 18:18)

Chove bem em Carcavelos, visibilidade reduzida, nimbostratus vêm agora de Leste. Já corre pelas ruas e inunda as bermas.
Nova Oeiras com intensidade 17,5 mm/h, acumula 3,6 mm. A nova estação de Carcavelos parece estar hesitante em registar ou então a chuva ainda não chegou lá, o que é estranho porque está apenas a algumas centenas de metros daqui da praia.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 18:19)

por lisboa continua chuva moderada, não sei se isto vai haver algumas trovoadas  o radar parece muito calmo


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

StormRic disse:


> Súmula das descargas registadas pelo IPMA, com a última. Praticamente tudo a passar ao largo. Estranho o sul, Algarve especialmente, estar sem actividade eléctrica.



Não estranhes... é normal..


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 18:49)

david 6 disse:


> por lisboa continua chuva moderada, não sei se isto vai haver algumas trovoadas  o radar parece muito calmo



A actividade eléctrica está claramente a diminuir. Daqui limito-me a constatar que na direcção WSW está neste momento mais escuro, é lá que passam bem longe as células mais activas, mas mesmo assim a diminuir também. Parou de chover em Carcavelos. Nuvens baixas a encurvar o seu movimento cada vez mais, de ENE para WSW nesta altura.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2015 às 18:51)

Vai chovendo e já sigo com um acumulado de 12,0mm...

13,1ºC este frio é que não me agrada nada para as trovoadas...


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

Penso que a actividade convectiva está a ficar aquém do previsto, nomeadamente a que deu origem ao aviso amarelo para a região de Lisboa que tenho vindo a seguir.


> *GRANDE LISBOA:*
> Céu muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes,
> de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada a partir da tarde.
> ...



Ainda pode vir algo mais. Há células a formar-se no Alentejo. Talvez se contasse com a passagem daquela massa de células, a oeste neste momento, sobre a região de Lisboa mas acabaram por seguir uma trajectória ao largo.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

vai chovendo bem em Lisboa


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:00)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que a actividade convectiva está a ficar aquém do previsto, nomeadamente a que deu origem ao aviso amarelo para a região de Lisboa que tenho vindo a seguir.
> 
> 
> Ainda pode vir algo mais. Há células a formar-se no Alentejo. Talvez se contasse com a passagem daquela massa de células, a oeste neste momento, sobre a região de Lisboa mas acabaram por seguir uma trajectória ao largo.




concordo plenamente acho que não é de se esperar mais nada por hoje.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:03)

e para amanhã? eu esperava que sim mas depois vejo saidas do gfs com cape nada de especial (nem aos 300 chega) para a zona de lisboa por exemplo, e se for ver para o interior, para por exemplo para a minha outra localização coruche com cape de jeito

continua a chover em lisboa


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 19:03)

Repare-se no que se perdeu no mar, ficou a pouco mais de uma centena de quilómetros, comparado com o que recebemos aqui (estimativa, pelo radar, dos acumulados horários):





















Notável no entanto a actividade nas Beiras.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2015 às 19:08)

A chuva aumentou de intensidade, sendo agora moderada. Nada de actividade eléctrica

Enfim, está-se a tornar uma tarde monótona de 'chuvinha'


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:39)

Boas

Sigo com 2 mm ( surgiu uma nova estação aqui perto  em Alcoitão (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALCABID12))
12,3ºC

Guincho ao final da tarde.






Vertente sul da serra cota 270 m, algum frio, o carro marcava 9 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:41)

Dia começou nublado, chuviscava antes das 8h.

Pela manhã céu coberto e esperava chuva a qualquer momento às 13h, mas só chegou por volta 17h, começou fraca e passou a moderada. 

Pelas 18h30 foi o pico, apanhei muita chuva e uma rajada de vento de leste de meter medo, diria mais de 50km/h, o meu chapéu de chuva lá se partiu todo e fiquei com metade do corpo encharcada, a parte direita toda do meu corpo, a que estava virada para leste... Felizmente encontrei arcadas 

Bastante frio chegou com a chegada da frente oclusa, sensação térmica era de 8ºC - RealFeel pelas 19h 

Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Mínima: *12,3ºC* (Agora às 17h, algo raro visto que 17 horas é a hora de maior calor) 

Acumulado e mínima ainda por revelar até ao fina do dia 

Será que ainda vem mais chuva para Lisboa? E trovoada? É muito difícil prever, mesmo a muito curto prazo


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 19:42)

Recomendo vivamente este novo produto do IPMA:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp





excelente detalhe no espaço/tempo!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:44)

StormRic disse:


> Recomendo vivamente este novo produto do IPMA:
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> 
> 
> ...



vou ao site e nao consigo ver esta imagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:45)

StormRic disse:


> Recomendo vivamente este novo produto do IPMA:
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> 
> 
> ...



Espectacular, finalmente!


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:47)

aquelas celulas no litoral algarvio, que se formam perto de Sagres, talvez quando cá chegar...


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 19:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com 2 mm ( surgiu uma nova estação aqui perto em Alcoitão (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALCABID12))
> 12,3ºC
> 
> 
> Guincho ao final da tarde.



 eu também tenho uma nova estação mesmo aqui ao pé, a centenas de metros apenas: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICARCAVE4#history

Ambiente intenso no Guincho, boa foto!!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Abr 2015 às 20:00)

david 6 disse:


> aquelas celulas no litoral algarvio, que se formam perto de Sagres, talvez quando cá chegar...




por acaso tambem estou de olho nessas.Vamos ver como e o seu progresso


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Abr 2015 às 20:05)

"Pôr do sol" de hoje..


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 20:13)

david 6 disse:


> aquelas celulas no litoral algarvio, que se formam perto de Sagres, talvez quando cá chegar...





thunderstorm87 disse:


> por acaso tambem estou de olho nessas.Vamos ver como e o seu progresso



Parece-me difícil chegarem cá a não ser que mantenham a trajectória para norte, mas penso que vão rodar em torno do centro depressionário e tender para NNO. Pode ser que o façam mais tarde e ainda atinjam a zona oeste de Lisboa.






Há ali uma célula com intensidades notáveis, a tocar os 100 mm/h.

(a clareza destas novas imagens é fascinante!)


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 20:15)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Pôr do sol" de hoje..



Está "bonito", eu nem isso tenho para mostrar daqui...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

A actividade eléctrica a Oeste/SW de Sagres aumentou consideravelmente nos últimos minutos. Venha de lá a festa. 

12,9ºC. 7,2mm.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Abr 2015 às 20:27)

AndréFrade disse:


> A actividade eléctrica a Oeste/SW de Sagres aumentou consideravelmente nos últimos minutos. Venha de lá a festa.
> 
> 12,9ºC. 7,2mm.


 ja nao tenho muita esperanca.se a deslocaçao fosse de S para N ....


----------



## Teles (8 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

Boas por aqui a mesma monotonia do costume , chuva fraca com algum vento durante o dia de hoje!
Umas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2015 às 20:45)

Continuação de umas boas horas de aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados. Desde o meio da tarde praticamente sem parar.
Esta chuvinha "vale ouro".


----------



## windchill (8 Abr 2015 às 20:54)

O céu 'caótico' de fim de tarde, aqui pelos lados da margem sul...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Abr 2015 às 20:54)

pessoal lamento mas na minha opiniao, e por hoje este evento nao tem mais nada para dar a nao ser uma chuvita fraca.A celula ao largo do Algarve esta interessante


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 20:59)

Teles disse:


> Boas por aqui a mesma monotonia do costume , chuva fraca com algum vento durante o dia de hoje!
> Umas fotos de hoje:



 este céu de _asperatus_ não é de certeza do costume nem monótono!


----------



## windchill (8 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> pessoal lamento mas na minha opiniao, e por hoje este evento nao tem mais nada para dar a nao ser uma chuvita fraca.A celula ao largo do Algarve esta interessante


Vá, vamos acreditar na animação!!! Pensamento positivo!!!


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

windchill disse:


> O céu 'caótico' de fim de tarde, aqui pelos lados da margem sul...



 esta qualidade de time-lapse é do melhor! Espectacular o cruzamento de ventos S/SSE x E/ENE dos níveis médio/baixo.

Muito bom, parabéns, venham mais!


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 21:09)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> pessoal lamento mas na minha opiniao, e por hoje este evento nao tem mais nada para dar a nao ser uma chuvita fraca.A celula ao largo do Algarve esta interessante



A célula está empolgante!


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2015 às 21:16)

Em Telheiras, céu muito nublado. Aguaceiros fracos. 13.8 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 21:30)

Em principio deve entrar por aqui alguma precipitação, é continuar a acompanhar o radar.

*12,1ºC
2,3 mm*
Vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 21:33)

É do litoral alentejano a norte de Sines que vão continuar a nascer as células que atingem a região de Setúbal/Lisboa. Esperemos pelas próximas que já lá vêm. Mais a sul, ao largo do sudoeste, aquela célula intensa e as que a precedem, vão fazer uma rasante a Cascais, se mantiver a actividade pode dar ainda algum espectáculo eléctrico aqui para a costa.


----------



## Geiras (8 Abr 2015 às 21:44)

Pessoal, estou a pensar em me deslocar até à zona de Oeiras para ver se faço alguns registos. Alguém conhece uma zona com cobertura para me poder instalar??


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 22:04)

Geiras,vai mais para oeste, Boca do Inferno ao Guincho é so escolher. 
Acho que vou ter festival electrico aqui perto, vamos ver.


----------



## Microburst (8 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

Chove torrencialmente nesta altura em Almada, mas trovoada nada! 

Dados actuais: pressão 1021,8hpa, precipitação 8,2mm, 91% HR e temperatura nos 11,2ºC.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Abr 2015 às 22:18)

Microburst disse:


> Chove torrencialmente nesta altura em Almada, mas trovoada nada!
> 
> Dados actuais: pressão 1021,8hpa, precipitação 8,2mm, 91% HR e temperatura nos 11,2ºC.


boas vizinho.aqui na C.Piedade nao chove quase nada.Trovoada hoje acho que e para esquecer(como sempre)


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 22:24)

volta a chover moderado em Lisboa
edit: chove mais intensamente agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2015 às 22:24)

Essas células a sul são as que vão dar chuva para Lisboa a noite toda provavelmente até às 7h devem já ter passado


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 22:38)

chove bem em Lisboa


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2015 às 22:41)

chuva moderada em Telheiras. 13.5 ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Abr 2015 às 22:45)

Geopower disse:


> ... chuva moderada ...


Sim, chuva moderada mas não para de cair. O termómetro marca 11º e não há vento. Hoje trânsito intenso e muitas paragens. Parece que os condutores se desabituaram ou esqueceram os dias de chuva. Uff


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2015 às 23:02)

O Algarve deve estar a ser atingido agora por trovoada. Para Lisboa nada, como é hábito


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 23:05)

não para de chover razoavelmente bem em Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2015 às 23:07)

*3,6 mm*
Chove fraco
*11,8ºC*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Abr 2015 às 23:15)

Aqui na zona de Carnide/Laranjeiras continua a chuva fraca a moderada...


----------



## AndreaSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 23:28)

Aqui em Torres Vedras vai chovendo, mas nada feito. Mais um dia de desilusão...


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2015 às 23:30)

Boa noite! 

Início de noite com chuva também aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, pena a actividade eléctrica estar muito longe...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Aqui em Torres Vedras vai chovendo, mas nada feito. Mais um dia de desilusão...




Concordo contigo.Mais um fiasco


----------



## Tufao André (8 Abr 2015 às 23:48)

Tem chovido bem por aqui nos últimas horas, mas por agora parou.
De resto foi um dia de chuva para todos os gostos: fraca, moderada e forte! O vento por vezes moderado a forte tornou o ambiente desagradavel... Só faltou mesmo a trovoada que parece-me que não vai ca chegar!!  
11,3ºC actuais, vento fraco de leste e *7,1 mm *acumulados


----------



## Reportorio (8 Abr 2015 às 23:56)

Por Miratejo-Seixal está a cair uma bela carga de 
água.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 23:56)

Geiras disse:


> Pessoal, estou a pensar em me deslocar até à zona de Oeiras para ver se faço alguns registos. Alguém conhece uma zona com cobertura para me poder instalar??



Praia de Carcavelos ou Doca de Oeiras. Ambas têm locais com coberturas. Mas com possibilidade de deslocação eu iria sem dúvida ao Cabo da Roca.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Essas células a sul são as que vão dar chuva para Lisboa a noite toda provavelmente até às 7h devem já ter passado



O núcleo depressionário vai dissipar-se onde está mas só amanhã à noite. As últimas células serão provavelmente as mais interessantes por a circulação ser muito lenta no final da dissipação da depressão.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 00:05)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Aqui em Torres Vedras vai chovendo, mas nada feito. Mais um dia de desilusão...



Pode haver surpresas a qualquer hora durante as próximas 24 horas.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2015 às 00:06)

Chove com bastante intensidade. Veremos o que nos reserva as próximas horas.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Abr 2015 às 00:18)

Também por aqui chove forte e as pngas são bem grossas!


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 00:38)

Continuam os períodos de chuva variável de fraca a moderada, por vezes com pingos grossos mas esparsos. Mantém-se o movimento das nuvens baixas de ENE para WSW mas as nuvens médias quando aparecem deslocam-se de SSE.
Ainda não vi relâmpago algum mas também não estou sempre em observação.
Ontem a nova estação WU de Carcavelos, Rua da Alemanha, acumulou apenas 2 mm; desde as 0h de hoje já vai em 1,5 mm em 26 minutos.
Nova Oeiras ontem acumulou 5,1 mm e hoje segue com 1,3 mm.

Esta chuva relativamente fraca deve durar no máximo duas horas.
Depois espera-se um intervalo sem chuva também de duas horas e se as células a sul mantiverem a actividade chegarão aqui pouco antes do nascer do sol.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2015 às 00:47)

por lisboa também vai alternando por chuva fraca e moderada


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Tufao André disse:


> Também por aqui chove forte e as pngas são bem grossas!



Esta estação da Amadora/Damaia ontem acumulou 7,1 mm, hoje já vai com 2,3 mm em 50 minutos.

Queluz ontem com 5,3 mm e hoje segue com 1 mm.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 01:07)

david 6 disse:


> por lisboa também vai alternando por chuva fraca e moderada



Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) ontem acumulou 15,8 mm.

Lisboa (Alvalade) está "entupida". Perto do Campo Grande só há uma estação na Praça de Espanha, Rua Eduardo Malta, que acumulou 9,9 mm ontem, sendo mais de 7mm na última hora do dia; hoje segue com 0,8 mm.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 01:23)

Configuração importante das células sobre o Algarve/Baixo Alentejo em movimento para Norte/NNW. Veremos como vão chegar aqui em termos de actividade porque quanto a trajectória não há dúvida de que apontam para a região de Setúbal/Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2015 às 01:35)

Aqui ontem acabou com 13,8mm 

Desde a meia noite acumulei 1,2mm

Vai ser uma madrugada de muita chuva e alguma trovoada acredito!!

12,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2015 às 01:37)

StormRic disse:


> Configuração importante das células sobre o Algarve/Baixo Alentejo em movimento para Norte/NNW. Veremos como vão chegar aqui em termos de actividade porque quanto a trajectória não há dúvida de que apontam para a região de Setúbal/Lisboa.



Sim, parece mesmo que se dirigem para cá, veremos se não se dissipam pelo caminho!

Por agora acalmia na precipitação por aqui, de momento não chove e o vento é praticamente nulo.

(Este novo mapa do IPMA é fantástico )


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 02:07)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, parece mesmo que se dirigem para cá, veremos se não se dissipam pelo caminho!
> 
> Por agora acalmia na precipitação por aqui, de momento não chove e o vento é praticamente nulo.
> 
> (Este novo mapa do IPMA é fantástico )



Condições idênticas em Carcavelos. Estamos agora à espera do desenvolvimento daquelas células que expandiram a área de precipitação. Podem estar em fim de vida ou reactivarem-se localmente.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2015 às 02:21)

StormRic disse:


> Condições idênticas em Carcavelos. Estamos agora à espera do desenvolvimento daquelas células que expandiram a área de precipitação. Podem estar em fim de vida ou reactivarem-se localmente.



Tenho estado a observar o radar do IPMA e o Blitzortung e dá a ideia que as células à medida que progridem para Norte enfraquecem um pouco e perdem toda a actividade eléctrica, veremos se assim continua a acontecer ao longo da noite.

Caiu agora por aqui um aguaceiro forte mas curto, ainda chove mas com menor intensidade. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da madrugada.


----------



## ricardocampos11 (9 Abr 2015 às 02:23)

É pena que estejam a perder a actividade !


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 04:13)

Aspecto da massa de células sobre o Alentejo, em progressão para norte. O encurvamento para NNW parece que irá ocorrer de modo a já não atingir Lisboa.


----------



## Firefigther (9 Abr 2015 às 10:31)

Montijo, céu com nuvens mas a ver-se o sol, sem chuva, 14.8º, 97% humidade, 1016,0 hpa, parece que os AVISOS LARANJA do IPMA deram fiasco pelo menos por aqui, nem para AMARELO deram....


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2015 às 10:36)

Mas que grande fiasco!!!

Precipitação de madrugada apenas 1,4mm 

Agora céu ainda cheio de nuvens palha e 14,3ºC

Trovoadas agora estes dias sempre mais a este


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2015 às 11:14)

Sem dúvida, fiasco e dos grandes.

Sigo com 15,2 graus, vento moderado e 1,5 mm.

Cascais (centro da vila)


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2015 às 11:16)

aguaceiro aproxima se da peninsula de setubal


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2015 às 11:18)

Sim, bom aguaceiro a entrar pela vila de Sesimbra.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2015 às 12:01)

Depois de uma noite interessante, com bastante trovoada... no Algarve, eis que a manhã se mostra calma em Lisboa, com nuvens e o sol a espreitar.

As esperanças de ontem à noite desvaneceram-se e só tivemos uma chuvinha desinteressante.

(Não tenho a aparelhagem comigo, por isso não posso transmitir dados locais).


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2015 às 12:06)

Pelas imagens de satélite, vejo que há uma célula a atingir a zona oriental do Algarve, com actividade eléctrica. De vida curta, segundo me parece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2015 às 12:23)

Por aqui foi a tarde/ noite e madrugada bem regadinhas com aguaceiros moderados, foram quase 12 horas a chover sem parar. Ainda deu para acumular, desta vez. Continuação do tempo nublado e fresco, mas já nao chove desde as 5 da manha.


----------



## Firefigther (9 Abr 2015 às 12:46)

Calmo, calmissimo continua aqui pelo Montijo, nuvens no céu e o sol a espreitar de vez em quando, chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2015 às 13:20)

Para SE:






Para Sul:


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2015 às 13:41)

se eu tivesse na Fajarda (Coruche) já andava nas fotos certeza já andam aguaceiros lá à volta, mas tou em Lisboa e não se passa nadinha  e sinceramente duvido de alguma trovoada para estes lados hoje


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2015 às 14:20)

nasceu um aguaceiro junto a Almada


----------



## Firefigther (9 Abr 2015 às 14:25)

Aguaceiro pelo Montijo


----------



## ThunderFreak (9 Abr 2015 às 14:45)

Albarquel






A


----------



## Portugal Storms (9 Abr 2015 às 15:13)

Por Palmela, choveu bem de manhã, para já sol e muitas abertas.
O céu está assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2015 às 16:01)

Por aqui aguaceiros moderados, com inicio á 20 minutos. A terra estava tão seca, que a chuva da noite apenas repassou alguns 4 cms.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 16:20)

Boas tardes

Na última hora os acumulados maiores organizam-se segundo uma linha de células orientada Sul-Norte em deslocamento lento para N ou NNE.





As células estão apenas sobre terra, evitam o mar cuja água ainda está fria e não potencia a convecção como o aquecimento em terra.





Portanto para o litoral é de esperar pouca ou nenhuma actividade em termos de precipitação e muito menos de trovoadas.
Em especial aqui na costa de Oeiras/Cascais que depois das nuvens da manhã se terem dissipado está com um belo dia de céu azul e nuvens a 1/8.

Para Leste avistam-se cumulus pouco desenvolvidos e, mais distantes, os topos das células que desfilam no Alentejo.
O horizonte marítimo está praticamente limpo, apenas uns alinhamentos de cumulus pequenos, muito distantes. Nada a esperar daí nas próximas horas, talvez mesmo até à noite.
A ocorrer algo terá de nascer localmente, mais para o interior e deslocando-se depois para N ou NNE deixará sempre o litoral livre de actividade significativa.

O mapa dinâmico do radar está neste momento "não disponível", em afinação depois das primeiras 24 horas de teste, provavelmente.


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Abr 2015 às 16:41)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> O mapa dinâmico do radar está neste momento "não disponível", em afinação depois das primeiras 24 horas de teste, provavelmente.



O radar de Coruche está off, nao será por causa disso?


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 16:47)

Bom acumulado horário em Alcácer do Sal, por exemplo, sob aquelas células fortes, 9,5 mm. Repõe o equilíbrio em relação a outras estações da região pois era a estação do Alentejo com menor acumulado em Abril até ao momento, 7,8mm.





Acumulados preliminares de precipitação, sujeitos a confirmação, do mês de Abril até às 8h de hoje, das estações do IPMA a sul do paralelo do Tejo internacional.
Correspondem praticamente aos quatro dias de actividade desta depressão que tem afectado o território do continente.
A vermelho são estações com demasiadas falhas de registo ou com registos que denunciam problemas de funcionamento e que comprometem a validade do total acumulado; a laranja são estações com falhas mas que não comprometem significativamente, ou mesmo nada, os totais.






Distribuição muito irregular como se vê e mantendo uma maioria de estações com precipitações escassas tendo em vista a mitigação da situação de seca presente.

Destaque para os maiores valores que ocorreram na península de Setúbal (novamente, repetindo a situação que já tinha ocorrido em Março) e para estações do Alentejo central.

Destaque pela escassez para o sotavento algarvio (até às 8h de hoje!), algumas estações do Alentejo e da região Oeste também com Colares a ficar na "sombra" da serra de Sintra.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

Mais acumulados notáveis na última hora: Santarém com 12,9 mm.


----------



## DRC (9 Abr 2015 às 17:00)

Chove moderado.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2015 às 17:04)

Boas!

Tarde de aguaceiros por aqui, alguns bem intensos, infelizmente em relação a trovoadas está muito fraco, só ouvi um trovão hoje, distante e para os lados de Sudeste. Por agora vai pingando sem muita intensidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2015 às 17:13)

Por aqui:















Esta com o telemóvel:


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2015 às 17:21)

umas formações interessantes por Lisboa mas nada de nada, choveu um pouco entre as 14h30 e as 15h de resto mais nada, tristeza...











na minha outra localização (Fajarda) tem fartado de chover, aguaceiros atrás de aguaceiros, até já houve uma descarga lá perto e eu aqui nesta miséria


----------



## Garcia (9 Abr 2015 às 18:06)

Vista para este. . 
(Arredores Lourinhã )


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2015 às 18:11)

Boas formações a Este de Setúbal durante a tarde...


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 18:18)

Células entre Grândola e Alcácer, a 90 Km de Carcavelos:


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 18:24)

Nada melhor que o céu ficar desanuviado para se ter belas vistas sobre células!
Boas fotos!



AndréFrade disse:


> Por aqui:





david 6 disse:


> umas formações interessantes por Lisboa





Garcia disse:


> Vista para este. .
> (Arredores Lourinhã )





miguel disse:


> Boas formações a Este de Setúbal durante a tarde...



Boas vistas das bases das células também! Muito úteis para analisar e perceber a diferença entre o que é normal aparecer na base dos cumulus congestus e cumulonimbus (como se vê nestas imagens) e o que é ou poderá ser uma _funnel cloud_.

Se possível tentem indicar a hora/minuto aproximada da tomada de vistas.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

Alguém tem vista para a célula de Carregado/Alenquer?


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2015 às 18:45)

estou no Cartaxo, mas de momento estou virado a Norte.
Mas nota-se que escureceu a Sul


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 18:52)

squidward disse:


> estou no Cartaxo, mas de momento estou virado a Norte.
> Mas nota-se que escureceu a Sul



Vai passar perto, a oeste, mas ainda deve chover no Cartaxo, move-se para norte/nor-nordeste:


----------



## windchill (9 Abr 2015 às 18:53)

O céu pela tarde aqui na margem sul...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2015 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> Se possível tentem indicar a hora/minuto aproximada da tomada de vistas.



As primeiras foram por volta das 17h. A última foi por volta das 16:45.

Há pouco:






Agora:


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2015 às 19:12)

StormRic disse:


> Vai passar perto, a oeste, mas ainda deve chover no Cartaxo, move-se para norte/nor-nordeste:



Pois, já estou habituado...infelizmente nos últimos tempos tem sido sempre tudo ao lado daqui (ou de raspão, ou as células perdem força ao aproximarem-se da minha zona)


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

squidward disse:


> Pois, já estou habituado...infelizmente nos últimos tempos tem sido sempre tudo ao lado daqui (ou de raspão, ou as células perdem força ao aproximarem-se da minha zona)



Na estação da Lapa-Cartaxo já está a acumular 3,3mm !


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 19:25)

windchill disse:


> O céu pela tarde aqui na margem sul...



 Nota-se a persistência dos pontos quentes onde as nuvens nascem e ganham impulso convectivo.


----------



## thunderhunter (9 Abr 2015 às 19:28)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém tem vista para a célula de Carregado/Alenquer?


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2015 às 19:28)

Por Lisboa continua o 'nada'. Tudo calmo. Tempo 'agradável' com alguns cúmulos 'inofensivos'.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 19:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> Agora:



 Lindas! Na última apanhaste a enorme bigorna da célula de Alenquer/Cartaxo!


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2015 às 19:31)

Relâmpago disse:


> Por Lisboa continua o 'nada'. Tudo calmo. Tempo 'agradável' com alguns cúmulos 'inofensivos'.



 e por Carcavelos ainda mais limpo! É só vê-las lá muito longe... pelo Alentejo:


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2015 às 19:38)

StormRic disse:


> Se possível tentem indicar a hora/minuto aproximada da tomada de vistas.



as minhas a primeira às 16h23min e a segunda às 16h27min


----------



## Geopower (9 Abr 2015 às 19:59)

céu pouco nublado em Telheiras. 17.6 ºC. Vista para NNE:





Creio que a célula visível no radar na região a Norte de Lisboa.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2015 às 20:15)

A célula a NE daqui formou mammatus meio tímidos. Escureci mais a última para se notar, estão do lado esquerdo:


----------



## Candy (9 Abr 2015 às 21:33)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo, em Peniche,  há cerca de 45/60 minutos!!!
Apanha-me sempre dentro do Continente!... parecia que o tecto vinha a baixo com o peso da chuva! 

Ainda chove, mas pouco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> Em especial aqui na costa de Oeiras/Cascais que depois das nuvens da manhã se terem dissipado está com um belo dia de céu azul e nuvens a 1/8.
> 
> Para Leste avistam-se cumulus pouco desenvolvidos e, mais distantes, os topos das células que desfilam no Alentejo.
> O horizonte marítimo está praticamente limpo, apenas uns alinhamentos de cumulus pequenos, muito distantes. Nada a esperar daí nas próximas horas, talvez mesmo até à noite.



Sem dúvida, fui ao Jamor dar um passeio e até que pingou por volta das 13h, mas depois céu limpo!

No cimo de um monte, via-se bem a costa a sul (14h30)











Depois dei um salto ao parque urbano do Complexo Desportivo do Jamor
Conjunto de células em linha reta entre Setúbal e Santarém - Vista a Leste (15h20) A primeira é virada para Este/Sudeste e a segunda virada para Nordeste











Mais uma foto de Este, célula em Montemor-o-Novo (15h50)











Totalmente a Norte apanhei estas cabeças de bigorna, não sei de que região, não sei se geravam chuva ou se estavam em formação... (15h50)






Céu limpo em todo o quadrante oeste (16h20)






Ainda para Norte, as tais células não sei bem de onde (16h20)






Para Este/Sudeste ainda se via atividade em Évora (16h30)






Para Nordeste uma grande visão de várias células, em Santarém principalmente (16h30-16h40)











Finalmente, tentei uma panorâmica para todo o quadrante Este (16h40) Eu sei que não é a melhor mas tentei...






Ainda para Nordeste (16h50)






Virado para Norte, a célula em formação a dirigir-se para Alenquer/Carregado (17h00)






Oeste muito bom, dava um belo dia de praia hoje, as temperaturas ultrapassaram os 20ºC no Jamor, isso garanto






Visibilidade excelente, até pensei que as células que vi fossem mais perto, mas não!
Toda a região de Oeiras e Cascais parecia um buraco isolado onde não passava nada, mas via-se perfeitamente as células.
De manhã ainda houve alguma nebulosidade mas pela hora de almoço desapareceu maior parte até ficar céu limpo na região!


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Abr 2015 às 22:10)

boas fotos


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2015 às 22:11)

celia salta disse:


> boas fotos


Obrigado! Tenho a dizer que foi tirado de um telemóvel e algumas tive de editar a qualidade


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2015 às 22:42)

Boas noites,

A noite segue fresca, o vento muito fraco e céu estrelado assim o ajuda.
*11,6ºC

*


----------



## Geiras (9 Abr 2015 às 22:50)




----------



## Teles (9 Abr 2015 às 23:11)

Boas por aqui um dia de alguma precipitação com o total acumulado até ao momento de 10,1mm!
Umas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Garcia (9 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

deixo-vos algumas fotos tiradas hoje ao final da tarde, sensivelmente entre as 19h00 e as 20h10..

é impressionante a precisão do mapa dinâmico do ipma, pois se vos disser que tirei as fotos dentro do circulo que fiz no mapa, conseguem ver que realmente eu estava na "fronteira" da chuva.. 




























































esta já nas "traseiras" da célula..


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Abr 2015 às 23:35)

Garcia disse:


> deixo-vos algumas fotos tiradas hoje ao final da tarde, sensivelmente entre as 19h00 e as 20h10..
> 
> é impressionante a precisão do mapa dinâmico do ipma, pois se vos disser que tirei as fotos dentro do circulo que fiz no mapa, conseguem ver que realmente eu estava na "fronteira" da chuva..
> 
> ...


Na Praia del rey tambem vi esse arco iris.. e depois mal o sol se pôs cravou se a chover bem!
Mas ja so fui a tempo de tirar uma foto..


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Abr 2015 às 23:38)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Na Praia del rey tambem vi esse arco iris.. e depois mal o sol se pôs cravou se a chover bem!
> Mas ja so fui a tempo de tirar uma foto..


Uma foto tirada com o tlm á pressa!


----------



## Geiras (9 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Excelentes registos, @Garcia 

Conheço muito bem esses atalhos na região da Areia Branca


----------



## Garcia (9 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

Geiras disse:


> Excelentes registos, @Garcia
> 
> Conheço muito bem esses atalhos na região da Areia Branca


Obrigado pessoal. .  

Tirando as primeiras 4 ou 5 que foram na zona da Marteleira, as restantes foram por detrás da urbanização "terraços da Berlenga" no Montoito. .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2015 às 00:11)

*11,7ºC
87,4 % HR*
(dados do brinquedo novo,datalogger trotec bl30)

Alguma nebulosidade a entrar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2015 às 00:14)

Fotos fantásticas!


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia

Entre as 5h e as 7h houve uns aguaceiros fracos aqui em Carcavelos, fruto de uma linha de precipitação que se move muito lentamente segundo a sua direcção de SSW para NNE. Tem vindo a ganhar intensidade, os ecos são pontualmente amarelos:






Muita neblina a todos os níveis, Caparica e Cabo ocultos. Cumulus e alguns cumulonimbus embebidos naquela linha de instabilidade. Muito nublado para Leste e Sul, aberta para Oeste. Diversas nuvens médias pouco consistentes. Todas as nuvens têm um aspecto desconjuntado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2015 às 09:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sem dúvida, fui ao Jamor dar um passeio e até que pingou por volta das 13h, mas depois céu limpo!



 excelente reportagem, belas cores e composições! Esse azul profundo com os alvíssimos cumulus congestus são um contraste sempre fascinante!
O monte é o Alto de Santa Catarina, em Linda-a-Velha, sobre o Dafundo/Cruz Quebrada, tem realmente uma excelente vista assim como o Alto da Boa Viagem na mata do Estádio Nacional.



Teles disse:


> Umas fotos de hoje:



 belo ambiente, bem diferente do céu azul de outros pontos da região centro!



Garcia disse:


> deixo-vos algumas fotos tiradas hoje ao final da tarde, sensivelmente entre as 19h00 e as 20h10..



 belíssimas e artísticas e que poente lindo, maravilhoso mesmo!



celsomartins84 disse:


> Mas ja so fui a tempo de tirar uma foto..



Sempre!


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2015 às 09:37)

Aproxima-se mais a zona de precipitação associada à linha de células pouco consistentes. Já chove na Caparica. Aqui em Carcavelos avista-se sobre o mar a chuva, de SSE a SW.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 09:59)

céu encoberto em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2015 às 10:30)

A chuva sobre o mar em frente à costa de Oeiras/Cascais dissipou-se sem atingir terra. Duas células pequenas agora sobre a península de Setúbal, na Lagoa de Albufeira e na Quinta do Conde/Brejos de Azeitão. Pouco significativas, ainda não há acumulados. Mantém-se muita neblina mas já se vê o Cabo.


----------



## rozzo (10 Abr 2015 às 10:36)

StormRic disse:


> A chuva sobre o mar em frente à costa de Oeiras/Cascais dissipou-se sem atingir terra. Duas células pequenas agora sobre a península de Setúbal, na Lagoa de Albufeira e na Quinta do Conde/Brejos de Azeitão.



Pelo tipo de situação, penso que o mais provável será isso mesmo com o avançar do dia. Dissipação das células no mar, e formação de células sobre terra. Estando o vento de S/SW bastante fraco, ainda dá "margem de manobra" para se formarem bastante próximo do litoral, a zona de Lisboa terá algumas chances de alguma convecção "pulsante" até meio da tarde. Depois à partida será tudo "varrido" pelo vento de W/NW a partir dessa altura.
Ainda assim, é alta a probabilidade de aqui na zona não cair praticamente nada e se ficar a ver as "pipocas" rebentarem pertíssimo, mas mais para terra.

Bem me lembro de quando vivia em Oeiras como estes dias eram altamente frustrantes e deprimentes, geralmente sol intenso, e CBs enormes a formar-se "perto mas longe"...


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 10:52)

Estão-se a formar algumas células a S/SW daqui:


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2015 às 12:03)

Aguaceiros fortes por aqui, ainda durou uns 20 minutos. Continuação de tempo fresco.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 12:08)

Vai chovendo com pingas grossas.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2015 às 12:13)

Bom dia!

Céu nublado com boas abertas por aqui, temperatura agradável. Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2015 às 12:15)

Aqui também começou a chuva moderada, aqui chegou a célula que passou por Oeiras.
Outra célula está no vale do Tejo 
Hoje é o radar de Loulé que vai avariando


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2015 às 12:21)

Agora que vejo no radar, a linha de chuva que o StormRic mostrou aqui de manhã está a morrer, mas Lisboa ainda leva com chuva dessa dissipação


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 12:25)

céu escuro a sul, a norte vê se umas torres, vai pingando em Lisboa


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2015 às 13:00)

Esta não esperava! Intensificou-se! 
Para Lisboa parece que é tudo por hoje. É raro ver o país todo cheio de chuva e células!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 13:17)

Vai ficando interessante para


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2015 às 13:19)

Vai chovendo em Caneças.
2,4mm para já.

Aqui, onde moro, está mesmo no limite, mas sem chuva para já.

Vista para noroeste, onde está a célula que se estende até Torres Vedras


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 13:46)

Vista para Este:


----------



## thunderhunter (10 Abr 2015 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,
por alenquer o céu encontra-se assim.....


----------



## thunderhunter (10 Abr 2015 às 14:21)

tenho pena de nao ter uma camara en condiçoes pois com o telemovel as fotos nao ficam grande coisa.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2015 às 15:05)

Boa tarde!

Já se ouviram alguns trovões por aqui, para já distantes, o céu está pejado de _cumulus_ em desenvolvimento, veremos se tenho direito a algo mais ou vai ser só fogo de vista.


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2015 às 15:06)

céu muito nublado em Telheiras. 19.9 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 15:12)

Por aqui:


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2015 às 15:17)

o sol veio agora visitar-nos, mas veio tão quente, custuma-se dizer que quando o tempo está assim de chuva, que o sol quente está a "puxar" as trovoadas, ou seja que a seguir poderá vir mais chuva, ou nao. É o que as pessoas do campo/aldeias dizem.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 15:27)

não acredito!!!! está uma trovoada em cima da Fajarda e eu nesta ..... de Lisboa  vou me atirar ao rio


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 15:40)

vista para N (14h33min):






vista para E onde está a trovoada na minha terrinha  (14h50min):











(14h58min):


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2015 às 15:41)

visão para ENE de Lisboa:








Confirmei agora que há  trovoada para a região de Glória do Ribatejo. É pena o radar dinâmico não estar a funcionar de momento.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 15:44)

Geopower disse:


> Confirmei agora que há  trovoada para a região de Glória do Ribatejo.



já viste quando estamos lá não se passa nada, quando não estamos lá uma trovoada lá em cima das nossas terrinhas...


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 15:48)

...


----------



## windchill (10 Abr 2015 às 16:17)

Parecia que uma célula se ía desenvolver para os lados (possivelmente) da Comporta.... e eis que se vai dissipando 

Estes ventos marítimos do quadrante W não perdoam...


----------



## windchill (10 Abr 2015 às 16:18)

Estou a fazer um Time-lapse desta desgraça....


----------



## nelson972 (10 Abr 2015 às 16:29)

david 6 disse:


> ...


Com foto panorâmica 

Vista desde o miradouro de sta marta, moitas venda, em direcção a SE, Alcanena ao centro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2015 às 16:47)

Antes que fique sem net, a trovoada por aqui já faz barulho, e não está muito longe daqui, acompanhada por chuva moderada. Começou á 15 minutos.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 16:55)

Para leste:






Edit 17:28 -


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Abr 2015 às 17:40)

Segundo o IPMA e o radar de DEA do MeteoMoita, existe alguma atividade na zona de Setúbal. Aqui em Palmela ainda não dei por nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 18:04)

Esta célula está mesmo aqui ao lado. Por pouco ! Panorama actual:


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2015 às 18:32)

*18,5mm* na Lousã (aerodromo), entre as 16h e 17h locais.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

a caminho da Fajarda, pouco depois do montijo (17h47min):






perto de santo estevão, raio do poste (18h02min):






e agora ja na Fajarda há 5min a sul:






estou sempre a ouvir trovões


----------



## ThunderFreak (10 Abr 2015 às 18:48)

Boa chuvada por Setúbal


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 18:48)

Trovoada já audível com alguma frequência !


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 18:48)

que escuridão jasus, montes de trovões a sul, no radar dinamico está vermelho 

andrefrade vou levar com isso em cima


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

Trovões frequentes e o som parece estar mais próximo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 19:00)

ela não avança está parada, não consigo compreender, no radar não avança também

deve ter percebido que já cá estou e parou logo


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Abr 2015 às 19:01)

Sigo agora na N4 entre o Montijo e Pegões debaixo dela. TOP! 
PS: vou à pendura...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Abr 2015 às 19:02)




----------



## ThunderFreak (10 Abr 2015 às 19:02)

É o que se vê


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2015 às 19:03)

Boas,

Sigo com 15,3ºC e vento moderado.

Foto tirada por volta das 18:40, perspectiva para Este.


----------



## Geiras (10 Abr 2015 às 19:07)

Vou agora a Palmela ver se tiro umas fotos do castelo


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

Célula bem agressiva.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

Hoje parece que é dia de as ver passar ao lado (Este/Sudoeste/Sudeste), a ultima passou de raspão, ainda deixou uns pingos e deu para ouvir alguns trovões e vi um bonito raio nuvem-solo.

Será que ainda dá para mais algum coisa?


----------



## ThunderFreak (10 Abr 2015 às 19:36)




----------



## windchill (10 Abr 2015 às 19:37)

Time-Lapse (HD)

Cumulus congestus Vs Brisa marítima do quadrante oeste!!

Exemplo típico de uma nuvem convectiva, formada junto à costa na zona Tróia-Comporta, que não se consegue desenvolver em altura devido à circulação de ar marítimo do quadrante oeste à superfície.


Hora - 16:30


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Abr 2015 às 19:37)

Da Moita tenho esta visão...


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 19:41)

não acredito, assim que chego aqui vem uma direito a mim, mas mudaram de direcção para E/SE -.-, opa tou mesmo super mega hiper frustrado 






disseram me que caiu granizo e chuva forte e relampagos aqui na Fajarda abocado (quando ainda não cá estava)


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 19:47)

está a tentar formar uma shelf could


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2015 às 19:49)

Céu muito negro aqui em Santo Estêvão mas não cai uma pinga, definitivamente hoje não é o meu dia. 

Calma David, há mais marés que marinheiros, se não for hoje há de ser noutro dia qualquer, o importante é não desanimar.


----------



## Geiras (10 Abr 2015 às 19:54)

Cheguei a Azeitão e voltei para trás. Não vale a pena, existe muita nebulosidade baixa que impede um registo digno desta potente célula.
De qualquer maneira, não desistindo na totalidade, fui até Fernão Ferro e fotografei a célula na mesma 

A imitar o @AndréFrade


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 19:56)

MSantos disse:


> Céu muito negro aqui em Santo Estêvão mas não cai uma pinga, definitivamente hoje não é o meu dia.
> 
> Calma David, há mais marés que marinheiros, se não for hoje há de ser noutro dia qualquer, o importante é não desanimar.



pois... mas já imaginaste está uma pessoa toda entusiasmada que vem uma trovoada mesmo para cima e quando está mesmo a chegar do nada muda de direcção... e já vinha bocado frustrado de Lisboa porque já tinha passado uma trovoada com granizo aqui e não estava ainda cá, agora ainda fiquei mais

deixei de ouvir trovões


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 20:01)

por aqui a vista continua assim desde que cheguei


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2015 às 20:13)

"Capacete" na serra, embora com uma textura um pouco diferente do habitual.
Nortada moderada.
*13,6ºC





*


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2015 às 20:24)

Para terminar o dia em grande :


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2015 às 21:11)

Aqui fica mais uma trovoada por Setúbal esta semana :P pena não ter apanhado nenhum raio nas fotos


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2015 às 22:42)

trovoada forte que houve no Couço (concelho de Coruche) com granizo à mistura e causou pequenas inundações em algumas casas, para mais visite https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoscalalert/114372675429482?fref=ts


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2015 às 22:46)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje à tarde... O sítio dispensa apresentações


----------



## Teles (10 Abr 2015 às 22:50)

Boas por aqui mais um dia banal com alguma chuva até meio da manhã!
Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje e queiram desculpar a qualidade das fotos pois as células estava a Sul do Tejo a uma grande distância!


----------



## Rachie (10 Abr 2015 às 23:20)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Segundo o IPMA e o radar de DEA do MeteoMoita, existe alguma atividade na zona de Setúbal. Aqui em Palmela ainda não dei por nada.


Isso foi mesmo por cima da localidade onde moram os meus pais, perto de pegoes. A minha mãe disse que a trovoada era enorme e ficou sem luz (mas isso ali é normal).


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

Máximo: *18,6ºC*
Minima: *12,2ºC*

As temperaturas tiro sempre da estação da Amadora IPMA, a precipitação também costumo, vario às vezes com o wunderground.
Agora vou prestar mais atenção à estação de Belas, principalmente a precipitação. Hoje acumulou *9,4mm* naquele episódio da hora de almoço.

Pelo radar parece que houve bons acumulados, mas muito locais, locais onde estações infelizmente não chegam...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2015 às 23:55)

Boas,

*12,2ºC* 
Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2015 às 00:15)

*12.3ºC *
vento fraco


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2015 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Isto depois de uma semana com tanta animação por aqui vem estes dias sem nada uma pessoa até estranha :P

Mínima 11,9ºC

Agora céu limpo, 17,2ºC, 71%Hr, 1024,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Tufao André (11 Abr 2015 às 12:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As temperaturas tiro sempre da estação da Amadora IPMA, a precipitação também costumo, vario às vezes com o wunderground.
> Agora vou prestar mais atenção à estação de Belas, principalmente a precipitação. Hoje acumulou *9,4mm* naquele episódio da hora de almoço.
> 
> Pelo radar parece que houve bons acumulados, mas muito locais, locais onde estações infelizmente não chegam...



E por aqui nem uma pinga!!  Incrivel mesmo...
A ver se a partir de 3ª a coisa melhora e tenhamos mais actividade de jeito por aqui do que esta agora, pelo menos em termos de trovoada!


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2015 às 12:55)

Boa tarde!

A instabilidade dos últimos dias deu lugar a um bonito dia de Sol, não muito quente e com vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2015 às 13:07)

Bonito dia de sol, e quente depois de uma boa trovoada do final da tarde ontem, que ainda deu um bom acumulado. Por aqui algumas das valas que já levavam um caudal reduzido, já estão  reforçadas novamente. 
As noite ainda continuam frescas com a minima de 10.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2015 às 13:23)

Dia quentinho sigo com 21,0ºC, 57%Hr, 1023,5hpa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas hoje à tarde... O sítio dispensa apresentações




belas "couves"!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2015 às 14:10)

Boas tardes,

sigo com *17,6ºC* céu pouco nublado, vento moderado a forte e *70 %* HR.

Rajada máxima de *56 km/h* ( registo retirado da estação do  Pai do Vento)


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2015 às 14:23)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> A instabilidade dos últimos dias deu lugar a um bonito dia de Sol, não muito quente e com vento fraco.



Boas tardes, faço minhas essas palavras.

Alguns cumulus a Leste, ainda não congestus, fractus aqui por cima. Vento de Oeste. Neblina ténue do lado de terra. mar calmo e muitas velas.


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2015 às 14:29)

por aqui sol, mas muitos cumulus a este, mas não espero nada para hoje, agora sim até dá gosto andar a passear, a terra toda molhada até se nota por onde a água andou com aqueles montes de areia 

*21ºC *61% humidade vento fraco


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2015 às 14:40)

22,4ºc, 51%Hr e vão aparecendo agora bastantes cúmulos principalmente a Este


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2015 às 14:42)

21,4ºC actuais e alguns cumulus para Este e Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2015 às 16:24)




----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2015 às 16:28)

*22.4ºC* 51% humidade e vários cumulus


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2015 às 16:38)




----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2015 às 17:44)

A nortada vai soprando de forma moderada.
Ha pouco, rajada de 60 km/h.

*16,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2015 às 17:49)

Máxima por aqui de *23,2ºC*

Agora estão 21,6ºC, 55%Hr, 1021,5hpa e praticamente nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2015 às 17:57)

Alguns cumulus por aqui, com vento moderado.

22,4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 00:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> A nortada vai soprando de forma moderada.
> Ha pouco, rajada de 60 km/h.
> 
> *16,9ºC*



A "fábrica" a trabalhar em exclusivo para a zona ocidental da vertente sul da serra. Quase incrível que na Cruz Alta/Pena o vento estivesse fraco, às vezes talvez um pouco moderado no máximo.
Havia um pequeno "capacete" sobre o Monge mas que transbordava pouco para a vertente sul, de resto a serra estava limpa, com um belo céu azul e luz excelente. Já ponho fotos.

Depois do sol posto o vento diminuiu ainda mais, era nulo na estrada da Pena mas isso é relativamente normal. Bastante neblina em todo o horizonte e no maciço ocidental da serra. Céu bem estrelado.

Aqui em Carcavelos céu limpo, vento fraco; também vento fraco no Estoril.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2015 às 01:00)

Sem dúvida que um dia muito melhor! Parece que a atividade ficou toda em Espanha como esperava.

Máxima: *22,7ºC*
Mínima: *11,2ºC*

Terça regressa a chuva!


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 04:41)

Ontem na Cruz Alta da Serra de Sintra, depois do sol posto.

Monge e encosta norte:

Cabeço do Vento:

Monte Rodel:

Encosta sul do Monge:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2015 às 12:52)

Boas,

Sigo com *18,8ºC*
Como tem sido habitual, observo cumulos a Este/NE


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Abr 2015 às 12:54)

Dia (monotonamente) bom. Temperatura agradável (19ºC) e vento do quadrante E.

A primavera está em força (faltam a chuva e a trovoada por aqui) com mais cheiro a verão.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2015 às 12:58)

Boas

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus e 20,1ºC actuais. Vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2015 às 13:10)

Boas

Mínima 11,5ºC

Agora céu praticamente limpo, apenas alguns cumulos espalhados pelo céu

21,8ºC, 57%Hr, 1020,9hpa e vento nulo


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2015 às 13:35)

Boas!

Bastantes_ cumulus_ no céu por aqui, a temperatura ronda os 21ºC.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2015 às 13:44)

21.8ºC 61% humidade bastantes cumulus, mais que ontem


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2015 às 14:42)

há cumulus a juntarem se e a crescer um pouco, já começam a ficar um pouco escuros por baixo, vamos ver se dá em aguaceiro fraco, lembro me de uma vez que começou assim também uma fila por cima dos montes ao lado do vale do sorraia  e acabou em aguaceiro fraco

22.7ºC 58% humidade


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 16:42)

Boas tardes

Por ordem de importância, aqui em Carcavelos tem estado neblina, estratocumulus e cumulus. Cobertura nebulosa que raramente ultrapassa 1/8.
De manhã vento fraco de Leste, à tarde vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.
Sol a maior parte do tempo e temperatura presente acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## jonekko (12 Abr 2015 às 16:45)

20º e vento moderado. Vista para SW


----------



## jonekko (12 Abr 2015 às 16:47)

Para Norte o panorama é mais cinzento.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2015 às 17:05)

céu pouco nublado na Charneca. tempo abafado. vista para Este.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2015 às 17:14)

Boas,

Segue uma pequena reportagem da volta de bike desta manhã.

Ribeira dos marmeleiros quase quase a secar, ainda corre um fio de água,cristalina, menos mal.






Ave da rapina a controlar.
Cume que circunda o vale da ribeira da Charneca, proximo do Guincho.






Guincho






Achei curioso este navio com aquela estrutura.








Perspectiva do Abano, Cabo da Roca no horizonte.






Abano, carregado de areia.






Ondas espectaculares, o vento fraco assim o ajudou
















Peninha, lá no alto.






Farol da Guia







Cabreiro, aqui ao lado, sempre com uma grande vista para a serra de Sintra.






Palacio da Pena






Pedra Amarela


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2015 às 17:41)

o céu por aqui:


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 18:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Achei curioso este navio com aquela estrutura.





jonas_87 disse:


> Perspectiva do Abano, Cabo da Roca no horizonte.



 que fotos belíssimas! 

O navio na verdade são dois:
O transportador de grandes cargas Hawk com uma das plataformas de perfuração Maersk que eu não consegui ver o nome.
As "pernas" da plataforma têm 206 m de altura, mais altas do que os pilares da Ponte 25 de Abril!

Grande zoom sobre o Cabeço da Pirolita que termina na Ponta do Rebolo (não é o Cabo da Roca propriamente dito mas um promontório mais a sul) e lá está a fascinante casa de hóspedes na encosta da falésia! Por baixo vê-se o Esporão, os Rebolões do Guincho, o Guincho Velho e à direita é parte da falésia da Baía do Terremoto.

O mar está uma maravilha!
As vistas do Cabreiro são realmente muito lindas! Bonitos retratos do Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais.

Hoje a circulação de Leste limpou completamente os cimos como seria de esperar.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Abr 2015 às 18:19)

Aspecto do céu neste momento..







20,9 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Mais uma..


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2015 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> que fotos belíssimas!
> 
> O navio na verdade são dois:
> O transportador de grandes cargas Hawk com uma das plataformas de perfuração Maersk que eu não consegui ver o nome.
> ...



Obrigado.
Não tinha a noção da altura daquela estrutura mas de facto saltava a vista, altura impressionante.
Hoje notei logo o vento de leste na ciclovia sentido guincho - Cascais, estava contra o vento (fraco a moderado) mas  ainda fez diferença na velocidade,para cá o rumo do vento ajudou bastante, foi uma maravilha.
Sem dúvida, céu muito limpo a fazer lembrar o verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

Resumo do fim de semana por aqui.
( No outro dia estive a fazer umas mudanças na posição do RS, e voltei a instalar o datalogger).

Hoje aqueceu bem, o vento de leste ajudou.
Amanhã a máxima ainda deve subir mais um pouco.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

continua bastante escuro para W e por cima, já caiu 2 ou 3 pingos despersos


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2015 às 18:40)

Tarde parcialmente nublada com algumas abertas. Céu mais escuro para NW. 

Máxima de 24,1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 18:41)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mais uma..



 que linda!

Estes estratocumulus são tipicamente ameaçadores mas inofensivos, nada de precipitação enquanto não ganharem uns cumulus por cima com convecção suficiente, produzem sim aspectos cénicos notáveis!


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 18:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Resumo do fim de semana por aqui.



Só um pormenor: as horas são UTC?

Uma imagem representativa do tempo hoje aqui em Carcavelos:





e, quase a caducar, uma foto do poente de ontem, na Cruz Alta em Sintra:





Mais aspectos deste poente vou tentar pôr no tópico próprio.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2015 às 19:02)

StormRic disse:


> Só um pormenor: as horas são UTC?



Não, se calhar perguntas isso devido a hora dos registos,  por exemplo, hoje varias estações da zona registaram minimas em horas diferentes umas das outras.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Abr 2015 às 19:29)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, começou agora a chover, pingas grossas. Está ambiente de trovoada.

Célula visível no radar:











Temperatura actual: *21,7ºC*
Máxima: *27,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2015 às 20:12)

Máxima: *23ºC*
Mínima:* 12,3ºC*

Dia de cumulus e ameno.
Amanhã que venham os 27ºC!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2015 às 20:48)

Dia de céu limpo e ameno por aqui. 
máxima a rondaros 23ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2015 às 22:05)

*15,3ºC*
Nortada moderada.

Venha lá a instabilidade de Terça / Quarta para animar isto.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Abr 2015 às 22:19)

Célula que passou por Coimbra, às 19h30:


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

Ora vamos lá colocar algum colorido ao forum ,
parece que o "mau" tempo já se foi, parece, nada como aproveitar o sol e os dias maiores, para iniciar as voltas mais longas enquanto eu ou o jipe me deixar,
como já andava com alguma vontade de ir ás terras de Peniche e arredores, lá fui, no sábado passado, a ideia era fazer um misto de TT e fotografia, no entanto uma coisa rouba a outra, logo terei de lá ir, mas de carro para exclusivamente poder fotografar,

tempo aparentemente ameno, mas que foi arrefecendo para o fim do dia ( 22 º - 23 º  12 º 13 º ) pouco vento, o percurso foi a volta de Peniche até a foz da lagoa de Óbidos, durante a tarde,






















e este pôr do sol, que por alguns segundos não apanhei , para a próxima não me escapa e tem de ser para muito breve para obter semelhante enquadramento,


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Abr 2015 às 01:00)

Domingo fim de manhã, temperatura a rondar os 20 º, e pouco vento, 










uma imagem que dependendo do ponto de vista, pode ser interessante ou nem por isso , dependendo do que se vai fazer a seguir, mas sem medos,


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Abr 2015 às 01:12)

E claro a voltinha de bike, com o céu a meter medo , 

inicio a 22 º ( 17:00 h ), mas que foi arrefecendo, a chegar aos 19 º em Carcavelos e mantendo-se estável ate Cascais que baixou para os 17,5 º no interior e desta vez pouco desceu até pouco mais a frente do cabo Raso, onde chegou aos 16,5 º ( 19:15 h ), portanto pouca oscilação térmica, no regresso "aqueceu" quase logo até uns 17 º e assim se manteve com uma oscilação de +- 0,4 º até Algés, vento algum embora nada de forte,

















tive pena de não ter máquina com zoom, mas fica a tentativa de mostrar o pôr do sol neste enquadramento, fazendo um "crop" dos 5 mpx de uma das imagens,


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Abr 2015 às 01:27)

StormRic disse:


> Ontem na Cruz Alta da Serra de Sintra, depois do sol posto.
> 
> Monge e encosta norte:
> 
> ...



Infelizmente, já não irei para essas bandas com a frequência com que ia, há o ditado que diz, "tantas vezes o cântaro vai a fonte que um dia parte-se", o "meu" não se partiu, mas ficou rachado , no entanto pedi um "milagre" mas como pouco acredito, não deverei recebê-lo,

é um local deveras interessante, mas fazer cento e tal Km´s só quando o tempo +- severo o justificar, excepto as idas para fotografar melhor as arribas costeiras, dado que os dias já estão mais longos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 01:50)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por aqui, começou agora a chover, pingas grossas. Está ambiente de trovoada.
> 
> Célula visível no radar:





DaniFR disse:


> Célula que passou por Coimbra, às 19h30:



 Aí está o pólo da actividade deste domingo portanto! A par das células que passaram na Serra da Estrela. Só que a precipitação foi muito fraca, apenas consegui encontrar uns 0,1 mm em Coimbra (aeródromo) e em Anadia. De resto tudo a zeros.
Também não houve registo de DEA's embora tivessem sido referidos trovões.
Deve ter sido o único arco-íris fotografado hoje


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 02:10)

Vitor TT disse:


> o percurso foi a volta de Peniche até a foz da lagoa de Óbidos



Vistas bem bonitas, algumas que eu nunca tinha observado, cores lindas, realmente ontem achei que a luz e as cores estavam muito boas para fotografia.
Essa composição com a Berlenga em zoom ficou bem original. Favoritas as das falésias com um belo conjunto de cores do oceano e das rochas em perspectivas invulgares. É interessante que o dia apesar da neblina estivesse com tão boas cores.



Vitor TT disse:


> e este pôr do sol



 linda ideia de composição sem dúvida, ficou tão bem que nem carece do sol que já não apanhaste. 



Vitor TT disse:


> Domingo fim de manhã, temperatura a rondar os 20 º, e pouco vento,



Também aqui a neblina não prejudicou as vistas, belos panoramas! 



Vitor TT disse:


> tive pena de não ter máquina com zoom, mas fica a tentativa de mostrar o pôr do sol neste enquadramento



Estava uma bela luz hoje em Carcavelos, essas vistas mostram-no bem. Mas favorita desta série é a da Cresmina, luz e cores que parecem um quadro e a bike é fotogénica seja lá qual fôr o cenário. 

Pois eu acho que a tentativa foi bem sucedida, afinal está lá tudo incluindo as gaivotas, muito melhor do que eu vi aqui da varanda


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 08:59)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, neblina  especialmente no lado de terra sem ocultar a Arrábida, vento de ENE fraco a moderado.
17ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2015 às 10:56)

Bom dia, caríssimos.

Madrugada marcada pela inserção de vento do octante NE, entre as 04h e as 05h, elevando a temperatura em 3ºC (até aos 16ºC, estabilizando até ao nascer do Sol), e reduzindo a humidade em aproximadamente 30%, no mesmo período.

Mínima de *12,7ºC*.

Por agora, manhã agradável de céu limpo: 17,9ºC com 53% de humidade.

1020 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2015 às 11:27)

Boas
Sigo com 20 graus e vento fraco de leste. 
Isto hoje vai aquecer bem. 

Cascais (centro da vila)


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2015 às 13:31)

Boas!

Dia de céu limpo e temperatura agradável, amanha volta a animação! 

Ontem foi dia de passeio pelo Norte do distrito de Santarém, deixo aqui uma foto de um bonito local que desconhecia por completo:






Dornes, Ferreira do Zêzere.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

StormRic disse:


> Aí está o pólo da actividade deste domingo portanto! A par das células que passaram na Serra da Estrela. Só que a precipitação foi muito fraca, apenas consegui encontrar uns 0,1 mm em Coimbra (aeródromo) e em Anadia. De resto tudo a zeros.


Foram apenas uns chuviscos, que mal deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2015 às 14:45)

Dia quentinho por aqui, com céu limpo.
actual: 24.4ºC
mínima de 14.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 17:25)

Céu esbranquiçado pela neblina (e talvez pela poeira). Alguns fractocumulus aqui por cima e estratocumulus para o lado de terra, Leste.

Vento nulo até há pouco! Raridade numa tarde de sol Carcavelense.

Neste momento virou tipicamente para Oesnoroeste, é a brisa marítima a fazer-se sentir, resultado do aquecimento do interior.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2015 às 17:30)

vamos ver se é amanhã que vamos ter alguma coisa aqui mais para o litoral, sempre que fujo para Lisboa, a chuva foge lá para a fajarda...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2015 às 17:59)

Resumo do dia de hoje: Dor de cabeça só de estar ao sol

Dia começou fresco, uma boa brisa e um casaco combinavam bem. Pela hora de almoço já se ia de t-shirt, os poucos minutos que passei ao sol punha-me a cabeça a arder e a doer, logo o auge de hoje foi arranjar uma boa sombra num café. Pela tarde e a chegar a casa, pela pior hora de calor, 17h, tudo o que fazia sombra era o paraíso. Autocarro e comboio marcavam *27ºC*, só o ar condicionado me salvou...

Mínima: *13,4ºC*
Máxima: Por revelar

Diria que foi um bom dia de Verão, ainda me lembro de no Verão do ano passado as temperaturas também rondarem maioritariamente os 27ºC.
Amanhã já há chuva moderada com *27ºC*! Clima tropical! Check 

Por mais estranho que pareça, o litoral Norte ganha hoje!


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 19:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por mais estranho que pareça, o litoral Norte ganha hoje!



O que teve como consequência o rebentar de uma situação de trovoadas e células bem interessantes. Com a "panela ao lume", ferve!





Notável a definição de três zonas, cabendo aqui à região de Lisboa a transição já a desenhar-se para amanhã, com a aproximação recente de nuvens altas vindas de sudoeste cruzadas com o fluxo ainda de Leste nos níveis baixos e as formações cumuliformes humildes.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2015 às 19:10)

Boas,

Hoje, como esperado a t.maxima subiu.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2015 às 19:59)

está bastante agradavel lá fora aqui em Lisboa, nem calor nem frio, ameno e uma ligeira brisa  e depois com cheirinho a frango :assobio: faz me lembrar as noites das festas de Coruche em Agosto


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2015 às 20:01)

Boas

A máxima foi até aos 26,5ºC

Agora estão 23,2ºC, 51%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2015 às 20:30)

Calor a esta hora, a parecer uma noite de verão. 22,4ºC actuais com vento inexistente.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2015 às 21:12)

Sigo com *17,9ºC *e *55 % HR*
Segundo os dois principais  modelos, a instabilidade pode aparecer amanhã ao inicio da tarde, aqui o litoral já merece qualquer coisa. 
O dia promete ser abafado.


----------



## Geopower (13 Abr 2015 às 21:45)

Inicio de noite tropical: 21.7 ºC. Vento nulo. 
extremos do dia:
Máxima: 24.6 ºC
Minima: 16.8 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2015 às 22:59)

*19,1ºC
58 % HR*


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 23:08)

Sequência de imagens do final da tarde de hoje, cheio de promessas e expectativas para os dias seguintes.







As poeiras do Sahara a darem um tom característico ao aproximar do poente:





Início da invasão de sudoeste dos cirrus e cirrostratus associados à generosa frente que passou hoje na Madeira:





Terminando com um poente _misterioso_ (à falta de melhor termo para um pôr-do-sol que quase não se notou )





Àquela hora, era este o aspecto visível de satélite, _lá vem ela..._


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2015 às 23:49)

Máxima: *26ºC* Em ponto, o que já é raro e igualzinho ao previsto. 

Atual: *18ºC

*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

Realmente isto sem o radar de Loulé não dá para ver nada a chegar...
Há dias que está off


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 00:36)

Inicio de madrugada bem morno: 19 graus


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2015 às 08:40)

bom dia. 17,1 *C. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2015 às 11:25)

Boas!

Céu encoberto desde manhã aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, a prometer algo mais que deve chegar durante a tarde!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2015 às 11:46)

Alguns mammatus neste momento:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2015 às 12:18)

Pelo Campo Grande também passaram uns bonitos mammatus, quando chegar a casa posto aqui as fotos que consegui.

Boas fotos @AndréFrade


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2015 às 12:37)

Por aqui o céu está assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2015 às 12:52)

Pelo radar supostamente choveu em Lisboa pelas 10h


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2015 às 13:17)

_Virga_ a sul daqui:


----------



## DRC (14 Abr 2015 às 13:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo radar supostamente choveu em Lisboa pelas 10h



No Campo Grande/Cidade Universitária não choveu.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 13:29)

Boas
Sigo com 20 graus vento fraco de sul
Ao final do dia talvez dê  um salto ao guincho vai depender muito como esteja o radar/satelite, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 13:31)

AndréFrade disse:


> Alguns mammatus neste momento:


Sempre atento!  Belas nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2015 às 13:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> Alguns mammatus neste momento:



 fabuloso!



guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo radar supostamente choveu em Lisboa pelas 10h



O radar mostra que a precipitação não está a chegar ao solo, é virga.



AndréFrade disse:


> _Virga_ a sul daqui:


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2015 às 13:44)

Eu e o Stormy vamos deslocar-nos até ao Oriente e instalar-nos por lá até ao anoitecer. Dependendo de como as coisas venham a evoluir, poderemos deslocar-nos até um pouco mais a norte.


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2015 às 13:48)

Entretanto o céu limpou, mas chegaram a cair uns pingos (poucos), aqui também foi possível ver _mammatus_ mas não altura não tive como os registar.... 

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde!


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2015 às 13:54)

Muita neblina a todos os níveis, Arrábida e Cabo quase ocultos.
Nuvens médias e altas de todos os tipos, predominância de altocumulus, alguns _altocumulus castellanus_.
Vento de Leste fraco a moderado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2015 às 13:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao final do dia talvez dê um salto ao guincho vai depender muito como esteja o radar/satelite, vamos ver.



Se a situação ficar interessante vou ver se consigo ir à Pena, mas parece estar a demorar a iniciar-se a convecção.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2015 às 14:17)

Há uma hora atrás o céu estava mais interessante do que agora, apresenta predominância de cirrus e cirrostratus espessos, alguns altocumulus, desapareceram os prometedores _castellanus_.

Duas horas atrás:





Há cerca de quarenta minutos:


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2015 às 14:28)

Já vai havendo algumas descargas eléctricas no Oceano, ainda muito longe, vamos ver se isto anima com o avançar da tarde, no continente ainda não houve descargas eléctricas detectadas.





http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2015 às 15:09)

Quarenta minutos atrás, dissiparam-se entretanto. Sem sinais de evolução neste momento mas horizonte sul mais fechado. A espessa neblina a todos os níveis faz o céu muito brilhante diminuindo o contraste e dificulta a observação das nuvens.


----------



## Firefigther (14 Abr 2015 às 15:24)

Pelo Montijo o ambiente ainda é este...  veremos o que aguarda para o resto do dia ... a ver se o AVISO AMARELO do IPMA dá alguns frutos....


----------



## Firefigther (14 Abr 2015 às 15:34)

A acalmia será de pouca dura ?


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 15:55)

É impressão minha ou cheira a fiascada?


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2015 às 15:59)

Zapiao disse:


> É impressão minha ou cheira a fiascada?



Que fiascada? Está tudo tal e qual como previsto pelos modelos... Só a partir das próximas horas a instabilidade aumentará com o seu auge no dia de amanhã.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 16:05)

Pela img de satélite parece haver dispersao das nuvens, e o colega afirmou noutro tópico " Portanto hoje que NENHUM modelo previa instabilidade forte "aviso laranja", daí falar em fiasco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2015 às 16:27)

Aqui está a foto* que consegui dos mammatus, desde o jardim da FCUL (Campo Grande):







*Panorâmica de 4 fotos verticais, só tinha comigo a lente 55-250mm


----------



## Firefigther (14 Abr 2015 às 16:53)

Começa a encobrir por estas bandas .


----------



## thunderhunter (14 Abr 2015 às 17:20)

boa tarde aqui por alenquer ceu a ficar nublado, vento fraco por vezes moderado. Ha 10 minutos atrás estava assim: 

 entretanto já dissipou.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2015 às 17:25)

muitas nuvens espalhadas por Lisboa


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2015 às 17:57)

Vão caindo umas pingas grossas com céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas. 

Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2015 às 18:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui está a foto* que consegui dos mammatus, desde o jardim da FCUL (Campo Grande):
> 
> *Panorâmica de 4 fotos verticais, só tinha comigo a lente 55-250mm



Excelente foto Duarte! 

Por agora apenas algumas nuvens no céu, confesso que esperava um pouco mais de actividade a esta hora, mas ainda pode animar hoje, mas principalmente amanha.


----------



## jorge1990 (14 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

Boas
Temperatura: *20.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *53%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1012 hPa. *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2015 às 18:04)

Afinal chove ou não? Dá para ir ao paredão esticar o esqueleto? :P
Por Carcavelos dia de céu completamente "pastoso" sem vento.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2015 às 18:18)

céu muito nublado em Lisboa, vou dar uma voltinha para ver os ares


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2015 às 18:25)

andei meia duzia de passos e começou a cair uns pingos grossos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2015 às 18:28)

Aqui também caiu alguma chuva, mas nada de mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 18:29)

Começa  a pingar por Cascais, pingos grandes. 
19 graus


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2015 às 18:30)

Começou agora a cair umas pingas bem mais grossas com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Geopower (14 Abr 2015 às 18:34)

começam a cair alguns pingos dispersos. 20.5 ºC. Vento fraco.
vista para Sul:


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2015 às 18:40)

Em Odivelas também já pingou. O suficiente para sujar os carros todos. eheh!


----------



## thunderhunter (14 Abr 2015 às 18:40)

ceu a ficar negro a sul.


----------



## Prates (14 Abr 2015 às 18:45)

Começam a cair umas gotas grossas e dispersas pela Póvoa de Santa Iria. Sigo com 19,5 graus.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2015 às 18:49)

Começou a pingar agora com mais alguma intensidade, pingas bem grossas... que só servem para sujar os carros


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

Sigo com *17,9ºC * e *73% HR *

Perspectiva O-NO
Direcção Guincho- Peninha


----------



## thunderhunter (14 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

começou a pingar . Grandes e dispersos.


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2015 às 19:48)

Pingas grossas também caem por Almada, sujando os vidros e de que maneira com poeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 19:54)

Segundo o radar, as celulas a SO de Sagres podem entrar na zona, é esperar umas boas horas, acredito no festival electrico, vamos ver.
Situação a acompanhar, como sempre.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2015 às 19:55)

houve uma altura que esses pingos grossos começaram a cair com mais intensidade, já molhava bem, mas não durou muito, a vista é tudo encoberto umas partes mais escuras que outras nada de especial


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2015 às 20:31)

StormRic disse:


> fabuloso!
> 
> 
> 
> O radar mostra que a precipitação não está a chegar ao solo, é virga.


Bem me parecia!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2015 às 20:39)

Nuvens, nuvens e mais nuvens. 

Na Amadora nem um pingo, pelo radar supostamente choveu às 10h e às 18h mas deve ser tudo virga.
Máxima também muito abaixo da prevista, *22,6ºC*, 4 graus abaixo da previsão. 

A linha de instabilidade parece sair agora de Lisboa

Ontem o Porto ficou bem nas máximas! A estação de Leiria tem um erro por excesso.





Mas hoje parece que o litoral e interior norte também ganharam nas temperaturas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2015 às 21:04)

A manha foi de nublosidade, levantando depois do almoço, e ainda aqueceu bem, ao meio da tarde ainda caiu umas pingas grossas, mas nao deu em nada, vamos ver no que dá amanha.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2015 às 21:07)

A única coisa "decente" que se conseguiu esta tarde, no Oriente.....


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2015 às 21:08)

Vejo relâmpagos para E/NE.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2015 às 21:20)

disseram que chove no Couço (concelho de Coruche)


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2015 às 21:49)

Já se ouve alguns trovoes, e já caiu uns pingos grossos.


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2015 às 21:50)

Está animado, pena é que seja mais uma vez em torno da Grande Lisboa e não sobre a mesma. 

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page_0=13


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Abr 2015 às 21:54)

vamos la ver se nos calha algo esta noite


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 22:01)

Vejo claroes a 132º SE e 171º S de Coimbra.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:05)

Pessoal, acompanhem por esta webcam a trovoada,em aproximação da zona de Abrantes,  tem som  e tudo, maravilha.

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/video.php


----------



## Leiga (14 Abr 2015 às 22:05)

Ja troveja bem por aqui....


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:10)

Que brutalidade...

Esta foi uma das mais fortes dos ultimos tempos em territorio nacional.


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2015 às 22:15)

Na webcam Meteoabrantes vão-se sucedendo os flashes  http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/


----------



## flak (14 Abr 2015 às 22:16)

Em Tomar, o céu vai brilhando, está muito activa esta trovoada.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 22:17)

Está brutal a célula


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Abr 2015 às 22:20)

boas.
Por aqui reina a  calma e não chove; mas vemos clarões ao longe e ouvem-se os trovões !!. Que potência para se ouvirem de tão longe!!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:24)

WHORTAS disse:


> boas.
> Por aqui reina a  calma e não chove; mas vemos clarões ao longe e ouvem-se os trovões !!. Que potência para se ouvirem de tão longe!!



O  actual quadrante do vento tambem ajuda a propagar o som.


----------



## Leiga (14 Abr 2015 às 22:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que brutalidade...
> 
> Esta foi uma das mais fortes dos ultimos tempos em territorio nacional.


Ouviu-se bem por aqui e está a aproximar-se


----------



## cardu (14 Abr 2015 às 22:25)

a celula está a atingir Tomar não tarda


----------



## Pisfip (14 Abr 2015 às 22:26)

Impressionante o festival eléctrico em Fátima


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 22:29)

Pisfip disse:


> Impressionante o festival eléctrico em Fátima


E umas fotos não se arranjam? Para os que estão sedentos de "eletricidade"?


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2015 às 22:31)

Segundo familiares há um grande aparato eléctrico visível a partir de Alcanena. Eu mesmo a partir de Aveiro consigo ver uns flashes extremamente esbatidos por cima de um prédio!


----------



## Leiga (14 Abr 2015 às 22:34)

cardu disse:


> a celula está a atingir Tomar não tarda


Direção Ourem???


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:36)

Ta bem vermelho... aqui pelas Caldas nao se vê nem se ouve nada


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

Pelo radar dinamico aquela celula em Tomar vai direitinha a Coimbra


----------



## nelson972 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:38)

Em mira de aire vejo os clarões e ouço um roncar distante...
18 graus, sem vento.

mas tenho de ir dormir, nada de sessão fotográfica hoje


----------



## Pisfip (14 Abr 2015 às 22:39)




----------



## criz0r (14 Abr 2015 às 22:40)

Pelas imagens que aqui vejo parece ter um potencial enorme essa célula, se isso não produzir uma bela chuvada ou mesmo saraivada não sei..
Aqui vamos andando com Céu neste momento atrás quase limpo e há frente parcialmente nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (14 Abr 2015 às 22:41)

Por Figueiró dos Vinhos começa a chover, Vêm-se muitos relâmpagos, alguns deles já se ouvem.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2015 às 22:41)




----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2015 às 22:49)

Espreitem este link!
http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1
Parece que afinal há espectáculo! Só não há é bilhetes pra todos!

Vou abrir os estores das janelas p'ra ver se me calha alguma coisinha


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:55)

criz0r disse:


> Pelas imagens que aqui vejo parece ter um potencial enorme essa célula, se isso não produzir uma bela chuvada ou mesmo saraivada não sei..
> Aqui vamos andando com Céu neste momento atrás quase limpo e há frente parcialmente nublado, vento fraco.



vamos ver se durante a noite temos alguma surpresa por aqui por Almada...quem sabe


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:56)

as estações com 0.2mm em Sardoal, 1.4mm em Abrantes, 3.4mm em Constância e 6.8mm em Ferreira do Zezere


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:58)

Sigo com *15,0ºC* , vento fraco e céu estrelado.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

Não há ninguem a reportar de Tomar ?


----------



## Leiga (14 Abr 2015 às 23:02)

Zapiao disse:


> Não há ninguem a reportar de Tomar ?


A Cerca de 20 km.... parou de repente....


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2015 às 23:02)

Boas!

Noite animada na Zona Centro do País e também no Alto Alentejo, centenas de descargas reportadas pelo Blitzortung . 

Por aqui nada de especial a relatar, passou tudo a Este da minha localização até ao momento, mas ainda não perdi a esperança de ver alguma coisa por aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2015 às 23:04)

Já se ouvem os trovões em Coimbra.


----------



## Jonaxh (14 Abr 2015 às 23:04)

Reporto de Ferreira do Zêzere e era chuva torrencial durante uns minutos e trovoada de 3 direções distintas. Por agora acalmou...


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (14 Abr 2015 às 23:05)

Chove torrencialmente em Figueiró dos vinhos. Muita trovoada. Picos de corrente eléctrica na rede


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2015 às 23:08)

Jonaxh disse:


> Reporto de Ferreira do Zêzere e era chuva torrencial durante uns minutos e trovoada de 3 direções distintas. Por agora acalmou...



Acalmou por aí porque a célula está a deslocar-se para Norte, onde continua bastante intensa, por aí a festa parece estar a terminar, pelo menos por agora.


----------



## bpereira (14 Abr 2015 às 23:18)

Na Figueira da Foz já ronca.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 23:19)

Uma noite para recordar para alguns de nós certamente!


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2015 às 23:19)

Parece-me que se aproxima um belo espectáculo nocturno.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 23:20)

DaniFR disse:


> Já se ouvem os trovões em Coimbra.


Confirma-se


----------



## amarusp (14 Abr 2015 às 23:21)

Chegou à Lousã!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2015 às 23:22)

Trovoada cada vez mais perto. Vejo relâmpagos de SE a SO.
Já começaram a cair alguns pingos.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2015 às 23:26)

Com sorte ainda chega cá alguma coisa!


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2015 às 23:27)

Grande bomba agora.

Edit: Chuva torrencial.


----------



## MicaMito (14 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

Pimba tá a descarregar bem aqui agora!!!!


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

Estoiro BRUTAL aqui no centro da cidade e chuva da grossa !!!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

Este foi forte.  Já mandou a luz da rua abaixo.


----------



## Profetaa (14 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

Por aqui trovoada a rondar


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2015 às 23:34)

Chuva moderada. Temperatura a subir, 16ºC actuais.

Edit: Que estoiro!! Até as janelas tremeram..


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2015 às 23:36)

Pfffffffffffg... 

Em Peniche, está uma calma parva! Estou no centro de tudo e nadaaaaaa!...


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2015 às 23:37)

A frequência de relâmpagos é incrível.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2015 às 23:38)

ehehe


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2015 às 23:42)

Tenho andado muito afastado destas lides, mas não pude deixar de vir reportar a trovoadona que está mesmo por cima do centro de Coimbra. Ainda agora houve um trovão que fez estremecer a casa toda. Já há uns bons anos que não assíria a uma coisa assim tão violenta.
A chuva apareceu entretanto, até agora não é nada de extraordinário!


----------



## FilipaP (14 Abr 2015 às 23:45)

Em Lisboa Carnide não se passa nada como de costume. Nem um trovão para amostra. Alguma humidade e 15 graus.


----------



## Enkeli (14 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

Olá boa noite por vila franca de Xira reina a calma, será de esperar algo para estes lados?


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

O som dos trovões é parece continuo incrível.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

A temperatura já está a descer, *14,9ºC*. 

Chuva moderada.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 23:47)

Esta celula deve ser rapida a passar.


----------



## LuisFilipe (14 Abr 2015 às 23:49)

Festival de trovoada e granizo em Coimbra, brutal!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

Festa rija em Coimbra


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 23:57)

Tal como veio foi-se  mas ja deu para tirar a barriga de misérias


----------



## quim_mane (14 Abr 2015 às 23:59)

Foi bonita enquanto durou


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Zapiao disse:


> Estoiro BRUTAL aqui no centro da cidade e chuva da grossa !!!



Então não te cheirava a fiascada? 

Às vezes é preciso ter calma.


----------



## Profetaa (15 Abr 2015 às 00:03)

Por aqui esta cada vez mais forte....


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

Memorável, é só o que me ocorre neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:05)

ultima hora ipma:
Alvega: 0.9mm
Tomar: 5.5mm


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2015 às 00:07)




----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 00:08)

Profetaa disse:


> Por aqui esta cada vez mais forte....


Está a dirigir-se para a tua zona


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

Souselas está perigoso!!


----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 00:10)

MSantos disse:


> Então não te cheirava a fiascada?
> 
> Às vezes é preciso ter calma.


Sou nervoso e depois dá nisto , mas olha que os modelos não previam o show desta noite, o cape era baixíssimo.
Amanha sim o cape está alto mas será que vaõ acertar?


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Em certas zonas de Coimbra a chuva deve ter sido mesmo torrencial.
A parte mais activa da célula passou Este do centro de Coimbra, e ainda se intensificou mais na zona de Souselas

*6,3mm* em São Martinho do Bispo e *6,1mm* no Pólo II


----------



## Profetaa (15 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Granizzooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Zapiao disse:


> Sou nervoso e depois dá nisto , mas olha que os modelos não previam o show desta noite, o cape era baixíssimo.
> Amanha sim o cape está alto mas será que vaõ acertar?



Também já fui assim, principalmente em relação as previsões de neve, mas mais vale sempre esperar mais um pouco, não perder a calma, mesmo se não der em nada não há stress, há-de ser na próxima e vai haver sempre uma próxima!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:15)

Descarga violenta


----------



## Gongas (15 Abr 2015 às 00:18)

Brutal aqui pela zona de Coimbra!!! grande noite.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2015 às 00:19)

SpiderVV disse:


>


Incrível! Não todos os dias que se vê no radar o valor máximo da escala de intensidade de precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:22)

Vai lá vai...


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 00:23)

Esta qualquer coisa a nascer ao largo de Sesimbra


----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 00:29)

Um GRANDE BEM HAJA ao novo produto do Ipma, "Mapa dinamico" que se revelou extremamente util e sem falhas !!! 

Nem sequer consultei o radar "normal" .


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2015 às 00:29)




----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:34)

um relampago da trovoada de abocado que passou no Couço (concelho Coruche), o video está na página do face da minha assinatura (foto que pertence ao video da página que foi o meu amigo, que também mexe na pagina, que fez):


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 00:34)

parvonia disse:


> Esta qualquer coisa a nascer ao largo de Sesimbra



Também já reparei, vamos ver como evolui. 






Bendito mapa dinâmico!!


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2015 às 00:36)

Zapiao disse:


> Um GRANDE BEM HAJA ao novo produto do Ipma "Mapa dinamico" que se revelou extremamente util e sem falhas !!!
> 
> Nem sequer consultei o radar "normal"


O radar normal agora só serve para ver os máximos de reflectividade. 
É um espectáculo seguir através do mapa dinâmico. Tem uma precisão incrível.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:46)

A celula ao largo de Sesimbra lá entrou em terra.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 00:47)

Em Coimbra há pouco. Vídeo publicado no MeteoMontijo por Mário Gomes.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:48)

acho que neste momento o pessoal da margem sul e da grande lisboa, estão todos a rezar para aquela célula se desenvolva um pouco mais


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2015 às 00:51)

hmmmmm.... e aquilo no litoral alentejano...


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 00:52)

Essa estou eu a rezar para que chegue a Sines com potencia


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> Em Coimbra há pouco. Vídeo publicado no MeteoMontijo por Mário Gomes.



Impressionante a frequência de descargas, dá aquela sensação de trovão constante, não muito frequente nas trovoadas em Portugal. :travao:


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Em Sines começa a chover


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 01:05)

MSantos disse:


> Impressionante a frequência de descargas, dá aquela sensação de trovão constante, não muito frequente nas trovoadas em Portugal. :travao:


Como eu disse uns posts atrás nunca tinha visto ou ouvido tal coisa, o som era constante e a frequência de relâmpagos era incrível. Foi de tal maneira impressionante que me esqueci de tirar o telemóvel do bolso e gravar alguma coisa, estava sem reacção a contemplar.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 01:09)

MSantos disse:


> Impressionante a frequência de descargas, dá aquela sensação de trovão constante,


Colega comentei exactamente o mesmo aqui em casa, parecia mesmo as tempestades que se veem nos filmes com relampago atrás de relampago.


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 01:20)

Parece que Coimbra levou com o grosso da chuva, as duas estações registaram 4,6mm e 5,7mm


----------



## Profetaa (15 Abr 2015 às 01:38)

voltou a trovoada e o granizo


----------



## jotasetubal (15 Abr 2015 às 01:45)

É impressão minha ou dentro de 1 ou 2 horas poderá haver animação para os lados de setúbal. Não está aqui ninguém do litoral alentejano que possa reportar sobre o que se está a passar?


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 01:46)

Eu estou em Sines e para já só chuva fraca a moderada


----------



## Profetaa (15 Abr 2015 às 01:47)

chove forte com granizo á mistura


----------



## jotasetubal (15 Abr 2015 às 01:51)

parvonia disse:


> Eu estou em Sines e para já só chuva fraca a moderada


Obrigado. Pelo radar parecia mais...
Deve ser a inveja a falar mais alto!


----------



## JAlves (15 Abr 2015 às 02:02)

Zapiao disse:


> Colega comentei exactamente o mesmo aqui em casa, parecia mesmo as tempestades que se veem nos filmes com relampago atrás de relampago.



Há uns anos (uns 7/8 talvez) passou uma trovoada aqui por Lisboa (Ramada, no meu caso), de madrugada, que era exatamente assim, parecia uma cena de filme (que julgamos sempre exagerada), relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos e trovões quase constantes! Um festival!!!


----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 02:29)

Oiço roncos por Coimbra !!!


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 02:39)

Boa noite

Estive em Sintra no palácio da Pena ao fim da tarde e princípio da noite a ver passar o "material" nebuloso que foi servir de alimento às células mais a norte na região centro. Vento de SW e tecto de nuvens pelos 520m, tocava na Cruz Alta e na torre do palácio. De resto só uns pingos esporádicos. As nuvens eram estratus e nimbostratus sob uma cobertura de cirrus. Para a noite houve abertas com estrelas e as nuvens passaram a cumulus e estratus, tudo pouco consistente, muito cinzento e com neblina que foi talvez o aspecto mais marcante da tarde. À noite nenhum relâmpago à distância foi avistado.

Neste momento em Carcavelos as nuvens vêm de sul e espera-se a chegada da célula que passou em Sines e tem vindo a intensificar o eco de radar. No entanto pela imagem de satélite estará em fim de vida.










A célula que entrou antes por Sesimbra não teve precipitação registada em estação alguma da península de Setúbal. Também os ecos de radar que passaram há pouco aqui em Carcavelos não correspondiam a precipitação que chegasse ao solo.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 02:41)

Trovoada e chuva torrencial.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 02:46)

dahon disse:


> Trovoada e chuva torrencial.



Era de esperar, nova célula intensificou-se numa questão de 10 minutos!





Quinze minutos atrás nem existia.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 02:50)

Costumo dormir com tampões mas acho que hoje vou deixá-los de lado


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 03:11)

Célula que vinha de Sines e está sobre Sesimbra neste momento entrou em fase de dissipação. Pouca ou nenhuma precipitação é de esperar. O mesmo está a acontecer às outras células a sul e penso que não virá precipitação durante esta noite para a região de Lisboa e Oeste.


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 03:13)

Pelo que tenho reparado as meninas não se dão com o ar da serra de Monchique


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 04:43)

Como devem calcular não era nada disto que eu estava a contar fotografar quando me desloquei a este lugar que dispensa apresentações. 
Mas era esta a "sopa" de neblina, poeira e nuvens indefinidas que se podia ver e que fizeram deste dia um dos menos cénicos para se tirar fotos.
Tendo começado com nuvens médias e altas o tecto foi descendo até chegarem os estratus e nimbostratus que do lado oeste da serra, Monge e Peninha, desceram aos 400m. Roçavam os 500m  no maciço da Cruz Alta / Pena.


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 06:55)

Alguem acordado por estas bandas


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 07:47)

parvonia disse:


> Alguem acordado por estas bandas


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 07:48)

bom dia,em alenquer começou a chover agora caiu uns pingos mais grossos e foi so. Parou de chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 07:51)

Perspectiva NE.


----------



## Prates (15 Abr 2015 às 07:57)

parvonia disse:


> Alguem acordado por estas bandas


Passou aqui de raspão, pois o chão lá fora está seco, no entanto não ouvi nenhum trovão.


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2015 às 08:41)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado com abertas. vento fraco de sul. 16,4 graus.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2015 às 09:01)

Bons dias ao Forum!

Por Carcavelos e Cascais parece ter pingado durante a noite mas pouca coisa, mal molhou o chão.
Vamos aguardar para ver o que acontece durante as horas de influência solar a dar gás à convecção, podem aparecer em praticamente qualquer ponto... como sempre será uma lotaria.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2015 às 09:10)

Há uma estação amadora em Vale de São Gião, Milharado, que acumulou 10,9mm durante a madrugada.

Ainda assim o grosso da precipitação passou em locais onde não há estações.


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Abr 2015 às 09:57)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *17.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *77%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1016 hPa*


----------



## Aspvl (15 Abr 2015 às 11:24)

Bom dia ,

Começa a chover de forma moderada por Lisboa.
Vejamos o que nos espera...


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 11:30)

na minha zona de Lisboa ainda nem um pingo cai


----------



## Tufao André (15 Abr 2015 às 11:39)

Por aqui apenas caiem uns pingos muito fracos que mal molham o chão!
E não tem passado disto, ontem apenas caíram uns pingos grossos ao fim da tarde mas nada de especial  Mais um autentico fiasco!!! Desta vez deve haver aqui algum repelente de trovoadas... Já Coimbra ontem à noite parece que as atraiu e até mais do que uma vez!


----------



## Aspvl (15 Abr 2015 às 11:44)

Foi mesmo um aguaceiro curto...
Espero estar errado,mas já sinto que, pelo menos para aqui, não nos espera grande coisa...


----------



## ThunderFreak (15 Abr 2015 às 11:47)

Não há chuva mas o céu está bonito.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Abr 2015 às 12:04)

Forte chuvada agora mesmo!!! 

Edit: É torrencial aqui por cima! Os pingos são muito grossos


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2015 às 12:09)

Vai trovejando por Coimbra, mais uma vez.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Abr 2015 às 12:15)

Acalmou mais agora a chuva, mas continua a chover moderado... Falta é a trovoada!


----------



## AMFC (15 Abr 2015 às 12:16)

Queijas com meia hora de chuva muito forte, vento fraco, sem trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 12:22)

começou a chover no campo grande/alvalade
edit: chove moderado


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 12:31)

Boas!

Ontem foram muito poucos os pingos que caíram aqui na minha zona e ainda não vi/ouvi trovoadas esta semana. Incrível como consegue passar tudo ao lado aqui do Sul do Ribatejo, quando o Norte da região está do novo a ferro e fogo com as trovoadas depois da noite de ontem.

Por agora céu muito nublado e vão caindo uns pingos dispersos.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 12:33)

Neste momento chove em Coimbra com pingas enormes e granizo á mistura.





A trovoada também já se faz ouvir.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 12:41)

Chuva torrencial constante com granizo á mistura, isto vai dar problemas a trovoada também está forte.

Edit: Já está a dar problemas as sarjetas já deitam agua fora, e a trovoada cada vez mais forte.

Edit2: Rua do Brasil com inundações.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 12:42)

CONFIRMO, que VALENTE carga de agua granizada e com trovoada


----------



## PedroAP7 (15 Abr 2015 às 12:47)

Nesta zona, chove entre fraco e moderado mas aparenta ser passageiro. Tenho metade da casa destelhada, não sei se devo rir ou chorar XD.


----------



## quim_mane (15 Abr 2015 às 12:49)

É o fim do mundo em cuecas em Coimbra!


----------



## Dematos (15 Abr 2015 às 12:52)

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## casr26 (15 Abr 2015 às 12:53)

PedroAP7 disse:


> Nesta zona, chove entre fraco e moderado mas aparenta ser passageiro. Tenho metade da casa destelhada, não sei se devo rir ou chorar XD.



Amigo, não é motivo para grande festa mas nessa zona deve ser passageiro, a precipitação por aí não deve ser significativa!

Por Belém cá vamos, pingas grossas mas aos fogachos, nada de significativo e não deve passar disto mesmo!

Por aqui confirmo também que S. Pedro abriu as calhas em Coimbra!!!


----------



## tacapica (15 Abr 2015 às 13:10)

Fim do mundo em cuecas!!! A rua do Brasil em Coimbra parece uma piscina e chove dentro do estádio Municipal. à frente da Igreja de S.José n se vê a passadeira tal é a quantidade de agua........ e bota trovão!!!!


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2015 às 13:27)

aqui já chove e troveja com alguma frequência.


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 13:28)

Olá de novo, já se ouvem os tambores por aqui! 

Céu nublado com abertas, neste momento o Sol brilha e apenas se ouvem alguns trovões distantes.


----------



## Prates (15 Abr 2015 às 13:33)

Neste momento aqui em São Julião do Tojal vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos e é esta a vista que se tem para o lado de Sintra. Foto tirada com o telemóvel


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 13:36)

Surreal o que se passou na rua do Brasil.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2015 às 13:42)

Em Cascais para variar... nada se passa... está um dia de sol radioso...


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 13:47)

Boas tardes

De noite efectivamente chegou a cair alguma chuva fraca.
Agora de manhã e princípio da tarde tem passado tudo ao lado aqui de Carcavelos, inclusive a célula que se formou mesmo em cima do vale do Tejo e seguiu para NNW como todas em geral.
De sueste a oeste só tenho cirrus e cumulus muito distantes. Vou mudar de local de observação.


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 13:47)

pinga grossa com algum granizo à mistura..
ouve-se trovoada..


----------



## Profetaa (15 Abr 2015 às 13:48)

Chuva  e trovoada por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 13:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Cascais para variar... nada se passa... está um dia de sol radioso...



Mesmo, tirei agora estas fotos:


----------



## ThunderFreak (15 Abr 2015 às 13:53)

o panorama atual


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

Confesso que não me lembro alguma vez de ter visto uma trovoada tão intensa. Pela parte sul de Coimbra foram uns minutos bem complicados com a chuva, o granizo e sobretudo os raios... uma trovoada muito concentrada com raios e som separados por "nada". Impressionante. Entretanto tudo mais calmo mas continua a trovejar esporadicamente.


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Abr 2015 às 13:56)

DEA das 2 últimas horas...Bem animado...


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 13:56)

11,2 mm em Barcarena em 50 minutos, até às 12h36.
10,9 mm em Amadora, até às 13h41.

De manhã 10,9 mm Vale S.Gião, Milharado das 7h às 9h aproximadamente.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 13:58)

Enquanto o upload do vídeo não acaba fica um print.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 13:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo, tirei agora estas fotos:



 Excelentes panoramas! É mesmo essa direcção de vista que me falta aqui. Vou para Sintra.


----------



## fhff (15 Abr 2015 às 14:01)

Pelo litoral sintrense e Colares esteve sempre um sol radioso. Há pouco a temperatura era de 20ºC. Mais para o interior  e para Este o céu estava negro e pingou alguma chuva. Nada de relevante a assinalar.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 14:03)

dahon disse:


> Enquanto o upload do vídeo não acaba fica um print.



 espantoso!

A estação WU ADAI@DEM.UC ICOIMBRA14 nas redondezas registou 22,1 mm em *40 minutos* ou menos, desde as 12h40 às 13h20. _Rain rate_ de 134 mm/h.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 14:07)

A situação foi complicada por do lado onde eu estava há uma arrecadações de um lojista que estão abaixo do nível da estrada e cada carro que passava criava uma onda que passava por cima das protecções que já lá estão para proteger destas inundações.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

Célula a noroeste de Coruche, dirige-se para *Benfica do Ribatejo*! Muito forte, pela velocidade de desenvolvimento e movimento as células hoje apanham todos de surpresa.
*Muge* também na trajectória.


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

tá a ficar animado por aqui... (arredores Lourinhã)

granda bomba agora....


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 14:09)

Nuvens negras aproximam-se vindas de Sudeste, será que é desta?






Entretanto ouvem-se alguns trovões distantes, na maioria causados pelas células que estão a Norte, mas que não vêm nesta direcção.


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 14:11)

mais granizo agora...


----------



## jorgeanimal (15 Abr 2015 às 14:11)

Chuva torrencial com granizo na Lourinhã. Trovões muito fortes de 30 em 30 segundos


----------



## rbsmr (15 Abr 2015 às 14:11)

Confirmo a informação da Lourinhã. Estou entre as Papagovas e Miragaia.. Trovoada seca


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 14:14)

to a registar em vídeo.. 

estou em Marquiteira, encostado a Ribamar... 

parece tender a acalmar agora..


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2015 às 14:17)

Por aqui a trovoada já se ouve desde o meio dia, começando logo depois a cair uma chuva fraca.


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 14:19)

bom acalmou a mas acabou de cair outra bomba..  mas ainda chove..


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2015 às 14:19)

dahon disse:


> Surreal o que se passou na rua do Brasil.





dahon disse:


> Enquanto o upload do vídeo não acaba fica um print.


Esse zona costuma ser critica nestas situações. As sarjetas não conseguem dar vazão e a água que vem da rua dos Combatentes, Estádio e Brotero vai toda parar a esse cruzamento. 

Na zona norte de Coimbra (Pedrulha/Adémia) o cenário também não era muito melhor, as estradas pareciam rios. Chuva torrencial, acompanhada de granizo e trovoada constante.

Destaque ainda para a queda de temperatura na estação do Pólo II, entre as 12h e as 13h:


----------



## fhff (15 Abr 2015 às 14:21)

Granizo nesta altura,  sobretudo em zonas viticolas , como a Lourinhã,  é  de dispensar...por Colares continua o céu azul.


----------



## srr (15 Abr 2015 às 14:21)

Aqui andam por perto...chove mto fraco!


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2015 às 14:25)

Peniche, 

Começaram os roncos! 
Já se parecia ouvir ao longe, mas há cerca de 10 minutos comecei a ouvi-los bem fortes. Ainda não está aqui em cima, mas são fortes e longos! 
Outro!!! Bruuuuuummmmmmmmm....
Cada vez mais perto e com intervalos pequenos entre os roncos.

Festival diurno!


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2015 às 14:27)

A Praça 8 de Maio, em Coimbra, também ficou inundada:  https://www.facebook.com/NunoRMFerreira/videos/10205447353815046/


----------



## jonekko (15 Abr 2015 às 14:28)

Cenário visto da Serra da Amoreira (fotos do tlm)
Norte:











Sul






Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 14:29)

Tão depressa como surgem as células largam tudo e dissipam-se em questão de algumas dezenas de minutos.
A célula de Coruche já amainou antes de chegar a Muge.
Nova célula forte sobre a *Chamusca* e *Golegã*:


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 14:30)

Aqui fica o vídeo. (No final do vídeo o som do trovão ficou distorcido, algum problema com o microfone do telemóvel)


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2015 às 14:31)

MSantos disse:


> Nuvens negras aproximam-se vindas de Sudeste, será que é desta?



Poderá ser, estão a nascer como cogumelos nessa direcção.



jonekko disse:


> Cenário visto da Serra da Amoreira (fotos do tlm)
> Norte:



 Excelente ponto de vista! Vais manter-te aí?

Estou _off_ a partir de agora.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2015 às 14:31)

Rua do Brasil











Solum


----------



## jonekko (15 Abr 2015 às 14:34)

StormRic disse:


> Poderá ser, estão a nascer como cogumelos nessa direcção.
> 
> 
> 
> Excelente ponto de vista! Vais manter-te aí?


 
Infelizmente não, passei lá pela hora de almoço e agora estou no trabalho. Posso eventualmente passar lá outra vez pelas 19:00 se o panoramana for aliciante.


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 14:34)

Está a ficar agreste por aqui, muita trovoada agora muito mais próxima, chove moderadamente


----------



## rbsmr (15 Abr 2015 às 14:38)

Quando saí de Miragaia, Lourinhã estava assim 






Um pouco mais a sul,  em Cabeça Gorda, (Campelos, Torres Vedras) 






Pelo caminho ainda apanhei um aguaceiro valente. As estradas acumularam bastante água, o suficiente para poças grandes. Ainda chove por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2015 às 14:43)

StormRic disse:


> Tão depressa como surgem as células largam tudo e dissipam-se em questão de algumas dezenas de minutos.
> A célula de Coruche já amainou antes de chegar a Muge.
> Nova célula forte sobre a *Chamusca* e *Golegã*:



Antes que a net se vá embora e a luz, estou a poucos quilometro da golegã, consigo avistar a escuridão, e os trovoes/relâmpagos já se ouvem e bem.
edit: chuva moderada a cair agora, o mapa dinamico do IPMA  nao tem informaçao disponivel, ou será só eu que nao consigo ver.


----------



## ota (15 Abr 2015 às 14:54)

Aqui por Tomar chove com pouca intensidade. Entretanto deixei de ouvir trovoada.


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 14:54)

O radar não engana, choveu bem por aqui:






Foto de à cerca de 30 minutos quando a célula ainda estava em aproximação a Este/Sudoeste:







Por agora a animação parece estar terminada, já não chove nem se ouve trovoada, esperemos então pelo próximo round.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2015 às 14:59)

DaniFR disse:


> Esse zona costuma ser critica nestas situações. As sarjetas não conseguem dar vazão e a água que vem da rua dos Combatentes, Estádio e Brotero vai toda parar a esse cruzamento.



Infelizmente é pior do que isso, as sarjetas não só não dão vazão como a partir de certo ponto começaram a expelir água, logo suponho que as próprias condutas não dêem vazão, o que é ainda mais preocupante.


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2015 às 15:09)

uma coisa que me anda a intrigar e que tenho reparado nestes últimos anos...sempre que uma célula se aproxima aqui da minha zona, a mesma perde sempre força ou dissipa-se e ás vezes perde força ao passar por aqui e ganha novamente força a N/NW ou NE daqui. Será que há alguma razão orográfica para isto acontecer? É que já é quase sistemático.


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Abr 2015 às 15:09)

Chuva forte em Palmela.

*19.8Cº
52% HR*


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 15:27)

ouvem se os roncos ao longe e chove muito fraco


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 15:28)

descargas na minha outra localização:








entretanto Lisboa é triste...


----------



## aqpcb (15 Abr 2015 às 15:28)

Boa rega e alguma trovoada aqui na Quinta do Anjo Palmela


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 15:30)

pelo desculpa pelas vistas conturbadas, mas é o que da viver no meio do campo.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 15:31)

ultima hora ipma 
(superior a 5):
Pegões: *6.8mm*

(superior a 10):
Leiria (aerodromo): *11.7mm*
Coimbra (aerodromo): *15.8mm*


----------



## aqpcb (15 Abr 2015 às 15:34)

Já são varias descargas aqui na Quinta do Anjo Palmela


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Abr 2015 às 15:35)

Palemal -Trovoada e chuva intensa,...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 15:40)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui. A luz já dá sinais.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (15 Abr 2015 às 15:40)

Na zona de Palmela deve estar a chover bem, daqui do Montijo nem o castelo consigo ver e vê-se relâmpagos ouve -se trovejar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2015 às 15:41)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Na zona de Palmela deve estar a chover bem, daqui do Montijo nem o castelo consigo ver e vê-se relâmpagos ouve -se trovejar.


Já é bem visível no radar. Por Cascais tudo calmo.


----------



## FlavioAreias (15 Abr 2015 às 15:45)

Aqui na zona de Almeirim chove uns pingos grossos.
Pingos espaçados.
Nuvens carregadas


----------



## Candy (15 Abr 2015 às 15:52)

Começou a cair pingo grosso, mas não me parece que chegue a molhar.


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2015 às 15:53)

As células vão atingindo algumas zonas e outras não aqui no Montijo ao pé do Modelo ainda não chove.


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

Em Palmela chove  ininterruptamente à pelo menos 20 minutos.


----------



## rozzo (15 Abr 2015 às 16:01)

Embora não esperasse outra coisa que não este cenário em que a faixa litoral de Lisboa é apenas o "berço" dos trovoadas que vão explodir escassos km's mais para o interior, pois já são muitos anos a ver este tipo de situações em fluxos de S/SW com cut-off's e conveção, infelizmente não consigo deixar de ficar frustrado/invejoso com o típico "tão perto e tão longe"... É mais forte que eu! 

A animação do sat24 em zoom é completamente esclarecedora, mostrando bem como em escassos km's de percurso sobre terra o ar húmido vindo do mar "dispara" em grandes células, sobrando apenas a estreita faixa de céu limpo onde se dá esse processo invisível, precisamente nesta zona.
É curioso e didáctico, mas altamente frustrante...


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

trovoada em aproximaçao, já se ve os relâmpagos.


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2015 às 16:03)

ja chove bem por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 16:03)

Firefigther disse:


> As células vão atingindo algumas zonas e outras não aqui no Montijo ao pé do Modelo ainda não chove.



Incrível! Mais para o interior, a 1km da Atalaia chove forte há algum tempo.


----------



## Prates (15 Abr 2015 às 16:08)

Chove torrencialmente com granizo e rajadas de vento em São Julião do Tojal


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

eata vai passar mesmo aqui em cima, do nada levantou um vento moderado. Ainda não chove, os trovoes estão cada vez mais perto.
já chove. Ainda fraco.


----------



## zejorge (15 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

O céu está cinzento e chove, acumulado 9,0mm. Quanto a trovoada, por agora, algumas descargas longínquas, para de alguma forma compensar a forte trovoada de ontem à noite.


----------



## Rachie (15 Abr 2015 às 16:17)

Benfica


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2015 às 16:17)

Impressionante a quantidade de trovoadas existentes na península ibérica e Marrocos

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 16:17)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## rozzo (15 Abr 2015 às 16:20)

panorama incrível para NE


----------



## fhff (15 Abr 2015 às 16:21)

Por  colares, pinga mas o ceu mantem-se azul con sol a brilhar. quente e abafado. 5 km para o interior esta tudo negro. =-O .


----------



## killercode (15 Abr 2015 às 16:24)

MSantos disse:


> O radar não engana, choveu bem por aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gostava de saber onde é que voces vão buscar esses mapas todos catitas... eu ca não encontro nada disso 

BTW: Venda do Pinheiro, os tambores estão a rufar...


----------



## *Marta* (15 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

Prior Velho, chuva e trovoada a chegar agora.  Está escuríssimo!


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2015 às 16:26)

e de repente fez-se noite em Telheiras. Começa a cair chuva forte. Pingos muito grossos. Temperatura: 20.1 ºC Vento fraco de Leste. Vista para Nordeste:


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 16:27)

estas duas deram-me um arrepio na espinha... 











por agora reina a calma..


----------



## FilipaP (15 Abr 2015 às 16:27)

Ahhhh, finalmente ouvi um trovão ao longe! Espero que venha para cá.


----------



## DracoLX (15 Abr 2015 às 16:28)

Começam a ouvir-se uns roncos aqui pelo Marquês de Pombal e o céu escurece a olhos vistos


----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Abr 2015 às 16:29)

É impressão minha ou já se sente a trovejar aqui no Saldanha?


----------



## FilipaP (15 Abr 2015 às 16:30)

Está a chover forte agora em Telheiras e céu muito escuro.


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

já troveja.





Geopower disse:


> e de repente fez-se noite em Telheiras. Começa a cair chuva forte. Pingos muito grossos. Temperatura: 20.1 ºC Vento fraco de Leste. Vista para Nordeste:


----------



## Rachie (15 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

E a vista do Almada fórum para Lisboa. Não tarda chega cá


----------



## AndréGM22 (15 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

Vai chovendo e ouvindo-se uns roncos ainda que ao longe.


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2015 às 16:33)

Continua a chover bem pelo Montijo.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 16:34)

Trovoada em lisboa!!! Granizo!!! Chuva torrencial!!! Pareço um pinto todo molhado cabeça aos pés


----------



## CapitaoChuva (15 Abr 2015 às 16:36)

Estou parado no parque do ISCTE. Chuvada brutal, granizo e relâmpagos. Estou a chorar com medo.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Abr 2015 às 16:37)

Que raio agora aqui no Saldanha!!!!!! TOP!!!! Vou fumar um cigarrinho lá abaixo.


----------



## DracoLX (15 Abr 2015 às 16:37)

Belo clarão e estoiro quase imediato aqui mesmo em frente à minha janela. Até abanei!!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Abr 2015 às 16:39)

Ai  Foi agora. Ui até abanou as paredes . Que escuridão no céu.

EDIT 16h45m Chove a potes e continua a trovoada


----------



## Cocas (15 Abr 2015 às 16:39)

Aqui pelo Chiado foi a mesma coisa.
Mesmo com os phones postos ouvi bem o trovão...
E chove muito bem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2015 às 16:40)

A chuva deu agora tréguas, o céu começa a abrir, desde a 13:30 que chovia, parando agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2015 às 16:40)

Belíssimo Cumulonimbus Cappilatus perto de Moscavide.

Pouco mais de 1,5 km das descargas (5 segundos de espaço temporal entre trovões) e intensidade de precipitação que já atingiu os 164,6 mm/h.

Acumulados em apenas 18 minutos 15,0 mm.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Abr 2015 às 16:44)

Infelizmente esta célula de Lisboa vai passar-me de raspão. Mas foi bem audível o trovão que aqui relataram!
Choveu apenas entre as 12 e as 13h e de forma moderada.


----------



## rozzo (15 Abr 2015 às 16:44)

"Quem não chora não mama.." 
Devia ter falado mais cedo.. 
Que molha incrível, trovões granizo..


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 16:44)

Trovoada


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 16:46)

Meu deus que chuvada, vem ai as famosas inundações de lisboa aposto


----------



## CapitaoChuva (15 Abr 2015 às 16:46)

Esta célula de Lisboa ainda vai durar quanto tempo?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2015 às 16:47)

Em Cascais o sol continua a brilhar! Vê-se muita bonança a norte e leste mas aqui a brisa maritima não dá chance...
PS: Será que o meu choro também resulta?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

Eu estou em uma espécie de fronteira de ação dessa célula... com muita pena minha.
Mas pronto! É a vida!
Alguns pingos e o sol a querer espreitar. Tempo abafado!

EDIT: De repente começa a chover com mais intensidade! Alguns trovões ao longe! Mas nada por aí além.


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2015 às 16:52)

ouvem-se trovões. Chuva forte sem parar hà cerca de 20 minutos. Temperatura desceu para os 18.0 ºC
pequeno vídeo da chuva forte:

imagem de radar:


----------



## Firefigther (15 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

Por chove fraco agora.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

Saldanha há uns minutos atrás.


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2015 às 17:04)

Já passou a trovoada. Neste momento passou a chuva fraca. 17.7 ºC.


Geopower disse:


> ouvem-se trovões. Chuva forte sem parar hà cerca de 20 minutos. Temperatura desceu para os 18.0 ºC
> pequeno vídeo da chuva forte:


----------



## Rachie (15 Abr 2015 às 17:05)

Agora que cheguei a casa começa a chover torrencialmente. Estou "presa" dentro do carro  
Ainda vi um relâmpago há bocado enquanto conduzia


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 17:13)

Hoje em Coimbra:












Ver mais fotos: https://www.facebook.com/Centrotv/posts/879912555401700
Fotografias de Rui Gonçalo, Bruno Travassos, Carolina Santos, Luis Maia.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Abr 2015 às 17:14)

A pouco no Cais do Sodré.


----------



## Rachie (15 Abr 2015 às 17:19)

lsalvador disse:


> A pouco no Cais do Sodré.



BRUTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 17:25)

Ja chega de chuva  é que estou todo molhado e sem guarda chuva, queria ir para casa tomar banho agua quente, vai chovendo mais fraco agora mas molha na mesma


----------



## LRamos (15 Abr 2015 às 17:30)

Seixal - Finalmente um aguaceiro


----------



## Ricardo Martins (15 Abr 2015 às 17:44)

Alguém da Ericeira, por aqui?
Da Terrugem parece que observo bases com ligeira rotação, parece-me Funnel Cloud?!

Edit: traçando linha recta, dá-me carvoeira pelo caminho. Alguém?

Edit 2:


----------



## DRC (15 Abr 2015 às 17:46)

Há cerca de uma hora caiu uma chuvada incrível no Parque das Nações e ouvi um dos trovões mais intensos de que me recordo.  

Agora já na Póvoa de Santa Iria, vai chovendo moderado. Por aqui não parece ter chovido tanto.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 17:52)

Potente trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 17:59)

Boas por aqui continua a chuva fraca e vento fraco ou nulo, a coisa de 10 min frz um trovão bem audivel, mas ate agora não fez mais nenhum.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 18:31)

finalmente consegui chegar a casa todo molhado, fui logo tomar um banho quente, tirando a parte que me molhei todo, foi lindo! trovoada granizo e chuva torrencial


----------



## DRC (15 Abr 2015 às 18:33)

Chove com grande intensidade na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

ultima hora ipma:

Lisboa (G.Coutinho): *18.2mm*
Lisboa (Alvalade): *24.2mm
*
ou seja foi mesmo aqui na minha zona, até me entrava granizo pela camisola a dentro


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 19:12)

chove fraco em Lisboa com sol, já se vê arco iris


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2015 às 19:14)

Foto na CREL, Loures, da actriz Paula Neves





(c) https://twitter.com/PaulaNevesD


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 19:17)

Em Torres Vedras:






Fotografia de Sofia Franco LR.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 19:23)

Boas,

Quando saí do trabalho deparei-me com céu bem interessante em aproximação de Cascais.
Choveu bem passados 10 minutos.













Chegado a Alcabideche, penso que se tratava da mesma nuvem.
Outra perspectiva


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 19:28)

+ 6mm em Lisboa (G.Coutinho) = *24.2mm* em 2h
+ 4.1mm em Lisboa (alvalade) = *28.5mm *em 2h


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2015 às 19:33)

Para o final da tarde o sol ainda decidiu fazer-nos uma visita, o céu continua com algumas nuvens escuras.


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2015 às 19:36)

Neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas. vista para NW. Miradouro da Penha de França.


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 19:59)

vista para oeste neste momento


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2015 às 20:11)

*MUITO BOAS FOTOS DE TODOS OS MEMBROS, ESTOU MUITO ORGULHOSO!* 

Bem isto hoje foi animado, tudo o que não veio ontem caiu tudo hoje! Há que referir a típica expressão "Abril águas mil".
Não via um espectáculo como ao de Coimbra há bastante tempo se não anos, as células ou mega células pareciam chegar a Coimbra e intensificar-se, será que o rio Mondego ajudou? 

Por aqui chuva torrencial entre as* 11h30 e as 12h00*, e moderada entre as *16h e as 17h30*, na Amadora.
Em Lisboa, em Entrecampos pelas 16h chovia *torrencialmente e granizou*, com *trovões* a acompanhar! 

A chuva das 11h nem deixou a temperatura subir, só às 15h se viu a temperatura no seu máximo de *21,2ºC*, rapidamente arruinada pela célula que passava em Lisboa e desceu a temperatura em *7ºC* em apenas 2 horas. Pela hora de almoço fazia um bom sol! 

*Acumulado: 15mm *


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Abr 2015 às 20:15)

sei que não é das melhores vistas nem qualidade, mas é o que posso dar.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2015 às 20:18)

Depois da tempestade, a bonança.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2015 às 20:38)

Há muito tempo que não via o país assim, cheio de pontos!  Não sei bem o número, mas apostava nuns 400 relâmpagos.





*Pelas 17h parece que foi o dilúvio!*
Portel - *29,9mm em 1 hora! *(Isto já não é alerta laranja?)
Alcácer do Sal -* 12,6mm em 1 hora!*
Trancoso - *21,5mm em 1 hora! *
*



*

Célula do Alentejo e da Guarda são as últimas que duram e produzem intensificamente!





E em Trancoso continua a festa, 8ºC às 19h! 





Pelo litoral já acalmou, últimas células estão em Badajoz e em Trás os Montes, ambas a emigrarem para Espanha! 

*18 páginas de conteúdo num dia! *


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 20:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Portel - *29,9mm em 1 hora! *(Isto já não é alerta laranja?)



laranja é 21mm a 40mm em 1h ou 41mm a 60mm em 6h, portanto sim é laranja


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2015 às 20:51)

Boas

Não estive em Setúbal hoje mas passou pelo que soube uma trovoada mas fraca por aqui, mas chuva até não foi nada mau!! acumulados 8,2mm 

Máxima de 21,2ºC
Mínima os actuais 13,5ºC

Rajada máxima 31km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 20:52)

*14,4ºC *
Céu limpo
Vento fraco

Segundo os meus familiares do 2º local de seguimento, não choveu por lá, ouviram alguma trovoada vinda do interior( concelho de Mafra e Loures entenda-se)


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 21:08)

DEA bem violenta ao inicio da tarde na zona oeste.
Alguem por perto, para relatar este petardo?


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2015 às 21:34)

Célula que registei juntamente com o Stormy em V.F.de Xira esta tarde! 

Panorâmica com a ajuda na edição do #Ecobcg





Updraft à direita e bem notório, formando um arcus cloud e mais a cima, uma shelf.






*Mais fotografias no tópico dedicado: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/celula-organizada-em-vila-franca-de-xira.8236/#post-485059*


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Abr 2015 às 21:34)

Resumo em vídeo da forte chuva e trovoada que se abateu em Palmela, ainda consegui filmar um relâmpago.


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 21:56)

killercode disse:


> Gostava de saber onde é que voces vão buscar esses mapas todos catitas... eu ca não encontro nada disso
> 
> BTW: Venda do Pinheiro, os tambores estão a rufar...



É fácil! 

Vais ao site do IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ 

Depois   Radar   Mapa dinâmico (lado direito da página).

Ou se preferires fica aqui o link directo: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 22:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> DEA bem violenta ao inicio da tarde na zona oeste.
> Alguem por perto, para relatar este petardo?




foi quase em cima de mim...  conseguiu fazer estragos em alguns sítios a nível de aparelhos eléctricos.. 

estou a ver se faço upload do video que mostra o som dessa bomba e da outra ao lado..


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 22:33)

Garcia disse:


> foi quase em cima de mim...  conseguiu fazer estragos em alguns sítios a nível de aparelhos eléctricos..
> 
> estou a ver se faço upload do video que mostra o som dessa bomba e da outra ao lado..



Boa! Estou curioso para ouvir isso.
Quanto aos estragos infelizmente é  normal, uma DEA dessa magnitude até  pode rachar vidros com a vibração da descarga conforme aconteceu em março de 2013 no Sobral da Abelheira,Mafra.


----------



## jorgeanimal (15 Abr 2015 às 22:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> DEA bem violenta ao inicio da tarde na zona oeste.
> Alguem por perto, para relatar este petardo?


Eu olhei directamente para esse relâmpago. O som veio uns 2 ou 3 segundos depois. A onda de choque fez vibrar os vidros com tal intensidade que temi pela sua integridade. 
Poucos minutos antes houve outro parecido e logo após outro, mais perto mas igualmente ruidoso.


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 23:02)

aqui está o vídeo que mostra ao inicio as pingas grossas que começaram a cair por volta das 13h30m... os dois trovoes que se ouvem são os dois maiores que se ouviram por aqui.. o último corresponde ao petardo que o jonas_87 fala no post acima..  até a câmara tremeu  (estava no tripé).. não se nota no vídeo porque o youtube corrigiu as vibrações, mas no video original nota-se..
não liguem a algum barulho de fundo.. tentem só perceber o que diz alguém que vai a passar na estrada depois desse mesmo último trovão.. 
não liguem também aos últimos 30 segundos..


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Abr 2015 às 23:10)

Estava eu no meu local de trabalho, na zona de Benfica Fonte-Nova, quando quase de repente escurece pelas +- 16:20h, abro a janela ( estou numa semi-cave e com janelas de vidro "martelado" ao nível do chão da rua ) e começo a ver chover, estava a ver que só era ao lado  e começa a cair granizo, por sorte tinha levado a máquina compacta, na expectativa de apanhar algo, e filmei um pouco,
ainda ouvi uns dois ou três trovões, mas longe,

a temperatura desceu um bom bocado,


----------



## Garcia (15 Abr 2015 às 23:22)

uma última foto tirada às 20h09m, desde Ventosa com vista em direcção S/SE..


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2015 às 23:24)

Boas por aqui sempre do mesmo umas nuvens e nada demais!


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2015 às 23:41)

Mais dois vídeos..

Inundação junto à Câmara Municipal de Coimbra: https://www.facebook.com/NunoRMFerreira/videos/10205447348694918/
Aquela água toda veio da Alta, zona da Praça da República. Na Av. Sá da Bandeira as tampas de saneamento levantaram todas.
Percurso desde o Mercado até à Praça da República, pela Av. Sá da Bandeira: https://www.facebook.com/paixaocbr/videos/10206407393643202/


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2015 às 00:03)

Não estive na Quinta do Conde para poder fotografar a célula que rebentou mesmo ali ao lado, no entanto, alguém o fez por mim sem querer, ao fotografar uma nova escultura instalada numa das rotundas da vila... olhem para o céu 

https://www.facebook.com/jfquintadoconde/posts/1112610095432733


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

Noticias de hoje, de Coimbra e Lisboa:

Coimbra:
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ho=Coimbra&Option=Interior&content_id=4512001
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/meia-hora-de-chuva-intensa-causou-inundacoes-em-coimbra-1692478

Lisboa:
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Lisboa&Option=Interior&content_id=4512625

Sem dúvida que tudo que levou com chuva ficou castanho e cheio de lama, com a ajuda da poeira que se encontra na atmosfera


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2015 às 00:07)

Dados dos ultimos dois  dias por aqui.

Dia 15







Dia 14


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 01:06)

Boa noite

Foi deveras interessante e empolgante assistir de longe ao desenrolar das células de Lisboa, Lourinhã, Setúbal, Cascais, etc, e sem me molhar pois apenas caíram pingos no palácio da Pena. Passaram sobre a serra várias formações que depois caíram para Cascais, Estoril e Carcavelos onde terá chovido bem pois a ribeira de Sassoeiros que estava seca gretada já corria ainda agora à noite, muitas poças de água. Trovões ouviram-se muitos, relâmpagos nenhum foi avistado, raios terei que examinar os vídeos em detalhe. Impressionante foi a muralha negra sobre Lisboa, de acordo com os acumulados substanciais que no entanto contemplaram apenas as estações do IPMA da Gago Coutinho e de Alvalade:
*25,2 mm* em Lisboa, Gago Coutinho, dos quais 18,2 mm entre as 4 e as 5 horas da tarde.
*28,8 mm* em Lisboa, Alvalade, ainda mais concentrado naquela mesma hora com 24,4 mm.
Terei que examinar também as estações amadoras WU e NetAtmo.

O contraste para esta nesga do litoral de Sintra/Cascais não podia ser maior: Colares e Cabo Raso, por exemplo, ficaram a zero todo o dia.

Algumas centenas de fotos e vídeos das células, tudo de longe, vou selecionar o que fôr mais interessante. No entanto, nada chegará, com certeza, aos registos que tiverem sido feitos mais perto da acção.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 01:11)

Teles disse:


> Boas por aqui sempre do mesmo umas nuvens e nada demais!



 Teles em grande estilo! Sente-se a falta das tuas reportagens!


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 01:20)

Garcia disse:


> aqui está o vídeo que mostra ao inicio as pingas grossas que começaram a cair por volta das 13h30m... os dois trovoes que se ouvem são os dois maiores que se ouviram por aqui.



 belo vídeo, bem ilustrativo! "pingas grossas"? Eu vejo é granizo à mistura! Vê-se o relâmpago antes do trovão, intervalo de 4 segundos, pouco mais de um quilómetro, esse foi bem perto.



Garcia disse:


> uma última foto tirada às 20h09m, desde Ventosa com vista em direcção S/SE..



 um quadro com estilo já inconfundível... uma beleza!


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 01:23)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Resumo em vídeo da forte chuva e trovoada que se abateu em Palmela, ainda consegui filmar um relâmpago.



Belas capturas e boa realização do vídeo! 
O raio está impecável!


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 01:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quando saí do trabalho deparei-me com céu bem interessante em aproximação de Cascais.
> Choveu bem passados 10 minutos.



Vais gostar de ver essa célula observada desde a Pena. 
O "material" que a alimentou passou por cima da serra sem lhe tocar. Aliás a serra só ganhou "capacete" mesmo ao pôr-do-sol quando uma nortada se fez sentir temporariamente. Antes, pelo meio da tarde, algum vento de noroeste que não chegou sequer aos 30 Km/h alimentava as células mais para o interior. Pelo meio ainda houve calmaria e estava a ver que as células em formação que vinham de norte e trovejavam bem ao longe, poderiam chegar à serra ainda activas. Várias vezes reconsiderei se o local onde estava era apropriado mas o palácio está tão repleto de pára-raios em todas as torres e torrinhas que não arredei pé. Mas nada caíu, nem sequer chuva, só uns pingos grossos esporádicos. 

Vídeos de células pequenas que a meio da tarde tinham produzido aguaceiros curtos sobre a zona oriental da serra de Sintra. Também se vê no primeiro vídeo parte da bigorna da célula de Lisboa.
Ignorem o som ambiente  e peço desculpa pelo excessivo balanço...

E já agora apontamentos rápidos de vídeo HD, da tarde vista desde o palácio da Pena:

Célula a descarregar sobre Lisboa

Para oeste, entrada de ar marítimo, sem tocar a serra ou precipitar significativamente

Quadrantes de sueste e sudoeste, de Lisboa à célula de Cascais


----------



## Geopower (16 Abr 2015 às 08:43)

bom dia! Céu limpo. 15,3 graus. Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2015 às 11:18)

StormRic disse:


> Vais gostar de ver essa célula observada desde a Pena.
> O "material" que a alimentou passou por cima da serra sem lhe tocar. Aliás a serra só ganhou "capacete" mesmo ao pôr-do-sol quando uma nortada se fez sentir temporariamente. Antes, pelo meio da tarde, algum vento de noroeste que não chegou sequer aos 30 Km/h alimentava as células mais para o interior. Pelo meio ainda houve calmaria e estava a ver que as células em formação que vinham de norte e trovejavam bem ao longe, poderiam chegar à serra ainda activas. Várias vezes reconsiderei se o local onde estava era apropriado mas o palácio está tão repleto de pára-raios em todas as torres e torrinhas que não arredei pé. Mas nada caíu, nem sequer chuva, só uns pingos grossos esporádicos.
> 
> Vídeos de células pequenas que a meio da tarde tinham produzido aguaceiros curtos sobre a zona oriental da serra de Sintra. Também se vê no primeiro vídeo parte da bigorna da célula de Lisboa.
> ...



Belos videos,vista deslumbrante a partir da pena
No primeiro vídeo passaste a escassos metros da minha casa.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2015 às 11:32)

StormRic disse:


> Vais gostar de ver essa célula observada desde a Pena.
> O "material" que a alimentou passou por cima da serra sem lhe tocar. Aliás a serra só ganhou "capacete" mesmo ao pôr-do-sol quando uma nortada se fez sentir temporariamente. Antes, pelo meio da tarde, algum vento de noroeste que não chegou sequer aos 30 Km/h alimentava as células mais para o interior. Pelo meio ainda houve calmaria e estava a ver que as células em formação que vinham de norte e trovejavam bem ao longe, poderiam chegar à serra ainda activas. Várias vezes reconsiderei se o local onde estava era apropriado mas o palácio está tão repleto de pára-raios em todas as torres e torrinhas que não arredei pé. Mas nada caíu, nem sequer chuva, só uns pingos grossos esporádicos.
> 
> Vídeos de células pequenas que a meio da tarde tinham produzido aguaceiros curtos sobre a zona oriental da serra de Sintra. Também se vê no primeiro vídeo parte da bigorna da célula de Lisboa.
> ...




a célula de lisboa vista de fora linda , só de pensar que estava lá de baixo e a festa que foi 

hoje por Lisboa céu bocado escuro por cima mas não chove nada


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2015 às 13:04)

Ontem à tarde tive de ir a Caldas da Rainha. 
Por Peniche,  ontem, tudo calmo! Só se ouviram uns fortes roncos, provavelmente daquelas descargas na zona da Lourinhã. 
Em Caldas, do meio para o fim da tarde, também não se passou nada.
Quando vim de volta a Peniche,  no IP6 à chegada a Peniche,  havia uma "nuvem branca" rente à terra, que tapava um campo que serve de pasto para animais. Fica entre o ip6 e a estrada que vai de Peniche para o Baleal.  Estava tudo branco e não devia ter mais de 1 metro de altura. Na estrada estava limpo!

Digam-me, é do meu pc ou o radar do ipma está parado?


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2015 às 13:07)

Candy disse:


> Ontem à tarde tive de ir a Caldas da Rainha.
> Por Peniche,  ontem, tudo calmo! Só se ouviram uns fortes roncos, provavelmente daquelas descargas na zona da Lourinhã.
> Em Caldas, do meio para o fim da tarde, também não se passou nada.
> Quando vim de volta a Peniche,  no IP6 à chegada a Peniche,  havia uma "nuvem branca" rente à terra, que tapava um campo que serve de pasto para animais. Fica entre o ip6 e a estrada que vai de Peniche para o Baleal.  Estava tudo branco e não devia ter mais de 1 metro de altura. Na estrada estava limpo!
> ...



o mapa dinamico está bom, o radar coruche está parado


----------



## Candy (16 Abr 2015 às 13:43)

david 6 disse:


> o mapa dinamico está bom, o radar coruche está parado



Pois... o de Coruche está parado... e a mim, o mapa dinâmico diz "sem informação disponível". Talvez por não haver registo de chuva.

Tenho de ir conduzir para o ribatejo. Espero que hoje não haja nenhuma surpresa!


----------



## jonekko (16 Abr 2015 às 13:47)

Vista das 13:00


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2015 às 14:05)

Candy disse:


> Pois... o de Coruche está parado... e a mim, o mapa dinâmico diz "sem informação disponível". Talvez por não haver registo de chuva.
> 
> Tenho de ir conduzir para o ribatejo. Espero que hoje não haja nenhuma surpresa!




na ultima hora do mapa dinamico diz sempre sem informação disponivel, mas se meteres 5min para trás já está bom, por exemplo agora a ultima actualização é 12h55min diz "sem informação disponivel" mas se recuar para as 12h50min já dá para ver

isto hoje também se houver algo é aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2015 às 14:15)

A manha por aqui acordou com nevoeiro, agora o tempo continua nublado, e fresco.


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2015 às 14:34)

A noite já foi mais fresca pela Qta. do Conde, tendo-se estabelecido a típica brisa de sul regional, favorecendo a ocorrência de arrefecimento nocturno mais acentuado. A mínima foi de 7,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2015 às 14:52)

Geiras disse:


> A noite já foi mais fresca pela Qta. do Conde, tendo-se estabelecido a típica brisa de sul regional, favorecendo a ocorrência de arrefecimento nocturno mais acentuado. A mínima foi de 7,9ºC.


 A bela brisa da inversão , sempre que consulto as tuas t. mínimas penso logo nos valores junto aos vales mais encaixados da Arrábida faço ideia o grizo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 14:56)

Boas tardes

Céu com altocumulus, muita neblina e uns cumulus a sueste até há minutos atrás, Caparica, com ecos fracos de radar, mas muito escuros.
Neste momento o céu abre-se mais e a célula dissipou-se enquanto deslocando-se para ENE.
Vento de WSW fraco a moderado.












Candy disse:


> Digam-me, é do meu pc ou o radar do ipma está parado?



desde cerca das 17h de ontem que não há imagens do radar. Retomou hoje pelas 11h30.



david 6 disse:


> o mapa dinamico está bom, o radar coruche está parado



Mesmo com o de Coruche parado estão a apresentar o mosaico com os outros dois mas a última de ontem foi às 17h30 e a primeira de hoje às 11h30.



Candy disse:


> Pois... o de Coruche está parado... e a mim, o mapa dinâmico diz "sem informação disponível". Talvez por não haver registo de chuva.
> 
> Tenho de ir conduzir para o ribatejo. Espero que hoje não haja nenhuma surpresa!





david 6 disse:


> isto hoje também se houver algo é aguaceiros fracos



É realmente o que diz a previsão do IPMA e tem todo o aspecto disso. Um dia calmo .


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

*Ontem dia 15*

Como hoje há pouco movimento no céu e neste tópico, vou deixando algumas imagens captadas no Palácio da Pena. Depois abro um tópico dedicado no Fotografia e Vídeo/Portugal.

Durante a subida desde S.Pedro de Penaferrim pela Calçada da Pena, a esta hora a célula de Lisboa organizava-se e iniciava o seu dilúvio:





Uma das nossas 7 Maravilhas Monumentais de Portugal, o Palácio da Pena, é sem dúvida único e um excepcional posto de observação do céu. Temos de pedir ao IPMA que reinstale a EMA histórica que tinha no palácio. Tem agora todas as condições para funcionar e ficar ao cuidado especial da Parques de Sintra, afinal esta estação também fazia parte do património e tem uma longa história.





Promessa que prometo cumprir , um dia hei-de fotografar um raio a caír nas antenas de Santa Eufémia ou noutro pico da Serra, e porque não no próprio palácio?
Vista na direcção de Monsanto, Lisboa, Castelo de S.Jorge (oculto) perto do fim do pico da chuvada:


----------



## thunderhunter (16 Abr 2015 às 18:02)

Boa tarde, manha de nevoeiro que por volta do meio dia já tinha dissipado. Agora ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e estão 16 graus.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2015 às 18:46)

Registos de ontem nas estações WU de Lisboa.

Rua Marcehal Gomes da Costa, Sacavém: 24,9 mm
registos de *10 minutos*, das 16:23 às 17:03, em mm:
*9,2* 
6,8
2,5
1,1

Portela: 34,8 mm !
16:24 às 16:34, 4,6 mm
16:34 às 16:42, valor excepcional em *8 minutos*: 16,7 mm ! Não admira que tenha havido inundações locais.
16:42 às 16:48, *5,6 mm em 6 minutos*;
16:48 às 16:58, 2,8 mm

Rua de S.Domingos: 10,2 mm
Ajuda Monsanto: 2,5 mm

Infelizmente a grande parte das estações WU de Lisboa não faz registo de precipitação.

O evento foi extremamente localizado na linha Sacavém/Portela/Aeroporto/Alvalade.


----------



## dahon (16 Abr 2015 às 19:35)

Bem vou deixar aqui este vídeo da trovoada da noite de terça, o som infelizmente está completamente arruinado devido a um problema no telemóvel que por motivos que ainda não percebi está a aplicar "noise canceling" que só deveria usar nas chamadas nos vídeos. E o som parece que o telemóvel está debaixo de água.
Mas de qualquer das formas dá para ter uma noção da frequência dos relâmpagos.


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2015 às 20:23)

Vídeos gentilmente partilhados pela *Sofia ArcoIris Luz* na página Meteo Quinta do Conde, que demonstram inundações em Alcácer do Sal e ainda um bónus no meio do primeiro vídeo, de um raio que cai a menos de 1km, fazendo estremecer tudo  

https://www.facebook.com/SofiaArcoIrisAtelier/videos/929538333764444/

https://www.facebook.com/SofiaArcoIrisAtelier/videos/929546393763638/


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2015 às 20:26)

Brutal dahon!! A frequência dos relâmpagos é impressionante!!

Vídeo time-lapse de uma célula ontem em Lisboa, junto ao edifício do IPMA, partilhado pelo próprio IPMA

https://www.facebook.com/ipma.pt/videos/848619861842393/


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2015 às 21:52)

Boas,

Céu interessante ao final da tarde de hoje.
Foto tirada no vale da ribeira da Charneca, a caminho do Guincho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2015 às 22:23)

Máxima: *20,3ºC*
Mínima: *11,8ºC
*
Pelas 13h30 virado para Norte, nuvem ameaçadora na Amadora, o melhor que consegui. 





Acredito que tenha pingado para aqueles lados, uma questão de segundos ou minutos que nem o radar consegue registar.


----------



## Geopower (16 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

boa noite. 
temperatura atual: 17.5 ºC. vento fraco.
extremos do dia:
mínima: 14.2 ºC
Máxima: 21.6 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2015 às 22:45)




----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2015 às 22:49)

Encontrei isto no youtube...brutal


----------



## Candy (17 Abr 2015 às 00:28)

Por volta das 17h30, ao atravessar a ponte Salgueiro Maia (Santarém), via-se o céu muito negro para o interior! 
De volta a Peniche, esta noite, cerca das 22h30, apanhei chuva no IP6.


----------



## Geopower (17 Abr 2015 às 08:40)

bom dia! Céu muito nublado com abertas. 16,9 graus.


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

dahon disse:


> Mas de qualquer das formas dá para ter uma noção da frequência dos relâmpagos.



 fantástico! Contei 37 relâmpagos no espaço dos três minutos e o ribombar era quase contínuo! Uma cadência média de 5 segundos entre descargas, como os trovões ao longe se prolongam normalmente mais do que esse tempo o efeito só poderia ser o de um trovejar praticamente sem interrupções.


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 15:56)

Geiras disse:


> Vídeo time-lapse de uma célula ontem em Lisboa, junto ao edifício do IPMA, partilhado pelo próprio IPMA
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ipma.pt/videos/848619861842393/





jonas_87 disse:


> Encontrei isto no youtube...brutal



 boas descobertas estas! Aquela cortina de chuva no vídeo do IPMA será a que atingiu um _rain rate_ de cerca de 125 mm/h sustentado durante vários minutos (16,7mm em 8 minutos)!


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

Bonito dia hoje, fresco e algo ventoso de oeste, com céu maioritariamente preenchido com cirrus depois da passagem da cauda da frente fria dissipada. Cumulus e estratocumulus nos horizontes oeste e sueste.
Fractocumulus vêm de WNW. Muita luminosidade e céu com belos tons de azul.
Na altura da culminação do sol desenhava-se um halo 22º :





Boa visibilidade e mar levemente picado pelo vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2015 às 19:18)

Dia ameno por aqui, embora neste momento notasse já a temperatura a baixar.
Máxima de 20ºC
actual de 17ºC
mínima de 13.3ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2015 às 19:55)

Boas

Mínima 11,6ºC
Máxima 20,4ºC

Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora estão 16,2ºC, 62%Hr, 1018,6hpa e vento nulo

Que tédio de tempo


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 20:12)

Mais umas imagens do dia 15, quarta-feira, obtidas no Palácio da Pena.
Aspecto geral da célula de Lisboa:






A periferia da célula com corte abrupto da luz sob a base:





Para norte, base de células a formarem-se:





Este é um local ideal para captar imagens de trovoadas, mesmo que elas passem por cima, é um sítio profusamente protegido contra descargas e com numerosos abrigos no caso de chuva que possibilitam manter a observação do céu.
Claro que estas condições só foram criadas depois que a Pena foi restaurada e cuidada pela Parques de Sintra. O único senão é a possibilidade de acesso, reservado fora das horas normais de visita, mas quem sabe poderá ser facilitado mediante contactos adequados.
Do caminho de ronda tem-se uma visão que cobre os quadrantes de Oeste a Este. De Sueste a Sudoeste são os quadrantes em que a visibilidade é limitada sobre a paisagem (mas não para o céu) devido à crista de Santa Eufémia à Cruz Alta. Mesmo assim, do último andar da torre redonda a visão é praticamente desimpedida em 360º. Só num estreito ângulo de 20º a Sul o horizonte é interrompido pela Cruz Alta.
Daqui é possível avistar os impactos das descargas no solo, distâncias até mais de 50 Km. Como normalmente as bases das células de trovoada não se situam abaixo dos 500m, a visão será perfeita.


----------



## thunderhunter (17 Abr 2015 às 20:40)

Boas por aqui dia relativamente calmo, vento fraco e temp max de 21 neste momento estão 16.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2015 às 22:09)

Boas noites,

*12,5ºC*
Vento fraco

Este fim de semana estarei a reportar a partir da zona Oeste, no Vale da Mangancha(Mafra).
A porcaria da nebulosidade da madrugada de Domingo vai me estragar a habitual  forte inversão  no vale.
Amanha deve chuviscar bem naquela zona, vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 22:29)

thunderhunter disse:


> Boas por aqui dia relativamente calmo



 linda foto, mostra bem o dia luminoso que esteve hoje!

Aproveito para mostrar três aspectos ao entardecer do dia 15, quarta-feira.

A última célula, a desintegrar-se, literalmente, ao aproximar-se da serra, vinda de norte, o ar frio e relativamente seco de noroeste a terminar o desenvolvimento:





O último efeito de arco-íris (houve vários durante o dia) sob as células em rápida dissipação na região de Monfirre/Montachique (alt.400m). Muito mais longe e tisnadas pela humidade e sol baixo, ainda se viam cumulus congestus em evolução.
Note-se os fractus baixos que se formavam nas zonas onde choveu, alguns ficavam mesmo colados ao solo, o mesmo acontecendo com o fumo de algumas queimas que antes subiam em plumas sorvidas pelas nuvens em desenvolvimento e no fim do dia, já sob as correntes descendentes, espalhavam-se à superfície dos campos.





A última bigorna desfeita, transformada em altocumulus, a sul de Cascais. A luz belíssima a realçar ainda mais o alegre colorido do Palácio construído sobre as agrestes "Penhas" ou "Penas".
Junto ao lado direito da imagem, a Penha do Saldanha, na Tapada do mesmo nome, talvez o cimo com a melhor vista 360º da serra, a seguir à Cruz Alta e à Peninha.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Dia mais fresco.


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Abr 2015 às 10:15)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *15.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *61%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1017 hPa*


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2015 às 11:52)

Por aqui a manha acordou com sol, mas depressa se foi embora, e temperatura começou a cair, já caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos tambem.
Estão 14.4ºC neste momento.
As noites continuam frescas, 11.8ºC, esta madrugada.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2015 às 11:55)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado, 17,4ºC, 54%Hr, 1018,7hpa e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2015 às 14:03)

pela Fajarda 17.6ºC, 65% humidade, algum vento, céu muito nublado, há 5min caiu 3 ou 4 pingos mas não passou disso


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2015 às 14:12)

Boas, 

Sigo com 16 graus aqui nos arredores do Sobral da Abelheira, Mafra. 
Volta e meia vão surgindo nuvens cinzentas. 
O vento sopra bem.


----------



## thunderhunter (18 Abr 2015 às 14:42)

Boas por aqui ceu muito nublado, o sol vai espreitando por entre as muitas nuvens, vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 17:37)

Boas tardes

Mais um belo dia azul embora ventoso de WNW e fresco. Cumulus humilis e cirrus, alguns altocumulus e nada de precipitação. Excelente visibilidade. Mar picado pelo vento em algumas zonas.
Dia grande para os desportos de vento aqui em Carcavelos, dezenas de praticantes de windsurf e kitesurf aproveitam o vento favorável e estável.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2015 às 20:00)

Boa tarde!

Dia sem muito a relatar em termos meteorológicos, marcado por bastantes _cumulus_ mas sem precipitação, em Benavente estão 15.1ºC e em Samora Correia estão 15.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2015 às 20:05)

Boas

Máxima de 19,1ºC

Vi cair um pingo ainda 

Agora estão 15,8ºC, 66%, 1018,0hpa e vento nulo


----------



## jonekko (18 Abr 2015 às 20:09)

20º, vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 20:39)

jonekko disse:


> 20º, vento moderado



 Bonita foto! E não é que estes cirrus até deram um belo aspecto cénico ao dia?
Em parte estavam ligadas a uma frente oclusa quase dissipada que só deu precipitação significativa nas regiões da metade norte do território do continente.
Embora se pudesse esperar que fossem colorir o poente tal não aconteceu porque o sol estava bloqueado pelas nuvens da frente, longe ainda a oeste e que passou pelos Açores, às quais estas nuvens altas do fim do dia estão associadas:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2015 às 21:05)

Boas

Vai ocorrendo uma boa inversao por aqui o carro marca 12graus junto a casa,enquanto na zona mais fria do Vale já ia nos 9,4 graus.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 21:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Vai ocorrendo uma boa inversao por aqui o carro marca 12graus junto a casa,enquanto na zona mais fria do Vale já ia nos 9,4 graus.



O dia teve um certo sabor a anteriores épocas do ano, fresco e com as noites a arrefecerem bem . Seria de esperar com esta corrente de WNW, embora fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento.
Notável a precisão do mapa dinâmico do radar,aparece por lá uma pequena mancha de precipitação fraca.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2015 às 23:49)

Belíssima noite pela Atalaia, vento nulo e 14,3ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Hoje foi a voltinha de bike, tempo no inicio de tarde com aspecto de querer estragar-me a volta , 
e hoje meti na cabeça que tinha de ir até ao Guincho, pois já lá não ia há quase cinco meses, 
começo da volta um pouco fresco 20º e algo ventoso a querer estragar-me a ida ao guincho, 

paragem habitual em Carcavelos, onde ainda tinha 19º,






praia a recuperar areia, e umas nuvens a armarem-se em maus ,






a partir daqui o termómetro pifou , mas senti que começava a arrefecer, em Cascais numa passagem estava 12º, achei pouco, mas, 

e Guincho, finalmente , venci o vento, mas desta vez estava "dócil", deu-me a sensação que foi reduzindo ao longo do percurso,






já a iniciar o regresso, já quase 20:00h ,






e um pôr do sol,


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2015 às 05:12)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje foi a voltinha de bike



 perfeita caracterização da tarde de ontem! Fotos mesmo bonitas, composições estupendas, luminosidade perfeita! É verdade, Carcavelos está mesmo a recuperar bem a areia e penso que as restantes praias da linha e do litoral de Sintra também.

Complemento com alguns aspectos aqui em Carcavelos:

O mais nublado que esteve





Para o lado de terra depois de o sol descobrir





A luz especial da "Costa do Sol" 









Um _cumulus humilis_ que se pôs em "bicos de pés" tentado ser promovido a _cumulus mediocris_ 
Note-se a excelente claridade do horizonte.





O vento WNW moderado produziu algumas zonas de mar picado e boas condições para os desportos de mar e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2015 às 08:49)

Mínima  de 6.9 graus.
A inversão  foi constantemente destruída pela entrada de nebulosidade,ainda assim bom valor.
Ontem tirei algumas fotos aqui na zona, mais logo partilharei.


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2015 às 09:55)

bom dia. 14,1 *C. Céu parcialmente nublado com Cumulus. Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2015 às 12:19)

Boas

A mínima foi de 10,6ºC

Segue mais um dia com palha nada se passa... e este Abril parece já ter a historia contada por estas bandas

17,9ºC, 58%Hr, 1019,3hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2015 às 14:59)

Dia ameno por aqui, o sol vai "brincando ás escondidas com as nuvens", e quando aparece o sol, vem quente, que só apetece fugir para a sombra mais próxima.
Actual:21.5ºC
máxima de 21.8ºC
mínima de 11ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2015 às 17:31)

Boas tardes,

Seguem várias fotos tiradas ontem a tarde na zona oeste.

Vale da Mangancha, perto da aldeia da Pedra Amassada.
Como qualquer vale, as noites são muito humidas, ainda impera uma paisagem bem verdejante.











Importante valeiro que intensifica a inversão no vale.






Local habitual de medições, a zona mais fria do vale.
O proprietario limpou o terreno, agora o acesso está muito bom.





Um dos cumes






Ribeira d´Ilhas no horizonte e vale do cuco





Pena no horizonte











cota 190m


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2015 às 18:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seguem várias fotos tiradas ontem a tarde na zona oeste.
> 
> Vale da Mangancha, perto da aldeia da Pedra Amassada.
> Como qualquer vale, as noites são muito humidas, ainda impera uma paisagem bem verdejante.



Que beleza de imagens! E bem verdejante como dizes, terá sido "regada" recentemente até. Aqueles cumulus ainda terão deixado alguns aguaceiros fracos dispersos. Se se vê a Pena então de lá também se vê esses cimos dos vales.
Obrigado por estas belas fotos da região oeste!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2015 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> Que beleza de imagens! E bem verdejante como dizes, terá sido "regada" recentemente até. Aqueles cumulus ainda terão deixado alguns aguaceiros fracos dispersos. Se se vê a Pena então de lá também se vê esses cimos dos vales.
> Obrigado por estas belas fotos da região oeste!



Obrigado.
Infelizmente a trovoada e chuva forte andou perto,mas não caiu nada, segundo apurei, choveu torrencialmente em Mafra e Malveira(dos Bois).


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2015 às 18:43)

Desculpem-me o espírito _off-topic_

Ontem, quando o poente é uma luz de esperança:






Hoje, o nascente que muitos já não viram...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2015 às 21:13)

*13,0ºC* e vento fraco.
Minima fresca a caminho.
____

Esta manhã, aldeia de *Cheleiros* lá em baixo,já agora, o rio corria bem.
Aquele cume no centro da foto, é o cabeço dos cartaxos, cota 230 m.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2015 às 21:49)

Noite agradável de céu limpo e 15,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2015 às 21:56)

Resumo do fim de semana por aqui.






A minima de amanha pode cair para os 8,5ºC/ 9ºC , vamos ver.


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2015 às 22:52)

temperatura actual: 16.0 ºC. Vento moderado de NW.
dia terminou com céu limpo. 
Extremos do dia:
13.9 ºC
21.4 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2015 às 23:25)

*11,1ºC* e *82% HR

Seiça,Ourem* já vai nos *5,9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Temperatura actual: *8,5ºC*

Máxima: *19,2ºC*
Mínima: *7,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2015 às 07:26)

Boas,

*10,8ºC *e *87 % HR*

*Seiça* segue nos *2,0ºC*, geou certamente.


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia! 14,3 *C. Céu limpo. Vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2015 às 09:16)

abalei da Fajarda estava *4.5ºC *que era a minima do dia até agora e estava algum nevoeiro, agora em Lisboa céu limpo com sol


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2015 às 13:10)

Boas

Mínima 9,6ºC 

Agora céu com algumas nuvens altas o sol tem reinado a manha toda...

19,7ºC já foi aos 21,6ºC que foi a máxima até agora


----------



## DaniFR (20 Abr 2015 às 14:18)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *21,1ºC*, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco

Mínima de *4,8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2015 às 14:25)

parvonia disse:


> Alguem acordado por estas bandas



Nessa madrugada/manhã viajei para Inglaterra, e pelas 5h20 ouvia-se perfeitamente a chuva torrencial a cair sobre o terminal, foi brutal


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2015 às 18:14)

Manhã começou fresca, nos *9,6ºC, *carros à sombra até às 9h continuavam embaciados de humidade. Rapidamente o dia aqueceu até aos 20,5ºC e lá continuou o dia ameno até agora ainda com 18ºC.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 18:58)

Boas tardes

Amanhecer com céu limpo mas estratos rodeavam todo o horizonte marítimo e avançaram para terra dissipando-se. Bastante neblina. Depois apareceram cirrus e cirrostratus que eram restos da  frente fria dissipada que na carta sinóptica ainda aparecia delineada e outros associados a um fluxo em altitude de SSW:






e por ali ficou, imóvel sobre o litoral oeste:








Foi visível, criado por essas nuvens, o típico halo 22º:





Destaque para o dia de ontem e ainda hoje, a ondulação de fundo que rebentava com grande estrondo, especialmente audível durante toda a noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2015 às 19:00)

Boas,

Sigo com *16,0ºC *e nortada moderada.

*Capacete* na serra, mas nada denso, falta humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2015 às 19:00)

Mais um dia bem quente por aqui, ao meio da manha, já apetecia fugir para uma sombra.
Máxima de 25.1ºC
actual: 23.6ºC
mínima de 10.2ºC


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2015 às 19:14)

boa tarde!
Extremos do dia:
22.2 ºC
13.3 ºC

Condições actuais: 19.3 ºC. Vento moderado de NW. Céu pouco nublado com alguns _cirrus_. Panorâmica para Sul:


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 19:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Capacete* na serra, mas nada denso, falta humidade.



Está todo na encosta norte e não toca os cimos.
Aqui o vento mantém-se fraco.

Ao nascer do sol o enorme Arcadia entrava a barra do Tejo, a neblina e a ondulação também...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2015 às 19:32)

@StormRic olha a diferença, o topo da pena já está tapado.
É o unico cume da serra que se encontra assim.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> o topo da pena já está tapado.
> É o unico cume da serra que se encontra assim.



 este capacete é uma autêntica onda permanente a enrolar sobre a serra, em câmara lenta. Quando rebenta completamente para este lado é ventania da forte na Malveira da Serra, Pedra Amarela, etc, bem a conheço


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2015 às 19:52)

Se fosse só na Malveira da Serra, estava eu bem, mas sim, a Malveira é certamente a localidade com mais vento, a sua posição também obriga a isso ( base da vertente sul da serra e próximo do Guincho.
Não tenho dados que sustentam isto, mas a vivencia por cá e estando atento ao fenomeno,  diria que as localidades  mais ventosas que vêem logo a seguir são: Zambujeiro/Alcabideche/Murches/Cabreiro/Alcoitão/Pai do Vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2015 às 22:27)

________________________________________________

A nortada sopra bem, está ocorrer um pico interessante, sopra a *31 km/h*.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2015 às 23:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> A nortada sopra bem, está ocorrer um pico interessante, sopra a *31 km/h*.



Aqui sopra fraco a moderado de NW.
Mantém-se a barra de nuvens baixas ao largo de Cascais. Céu quase limpo.
No final do crepúsculo, a Lua estava bem iluminada, não tanto pelo Sol mas... pela Terra! A chamada luz cendrada. Quando está forte significa que vista da Lua a Terra está quase "cheia" (obviamente se a Lua acabou de sair da fase de Lua Nova, a Terra vista da Lua acabou por seu lado de passar pela fase de Terra Cheia) mas especialmente porque o hemisfério terrestre nesse momento virado para a Lua está com extensa cobertura nebulosa ou de neve/gelo.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

Sigo com 12,2ºC pela Quinta do Conde.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2015 às 07:43)

Boas

T.Minima: *11,7ºC
*
T.Actual: *12,2ºC* HR: *87 %*
Vento: *9 Km/h* do quadrante *NE*


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2015 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Condiçöes actuais : 14,8 *C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2015 às 11:12)

Por aqui o dia acordou com alguma nebulosidade, mas o sol ainda antes das 9 horas, "venceu" a batalha com as nuvens.
O Winguru está a meter alguma chuva para esta sexta, mas ainda está a 72 horas.
actual:18.2ºC
mínima de 12.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2015 às 15:20)

Boa tarde!

Bastante nebulosidade por aqui, as temperaturas rondam os 22/23ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2015 às 16:15)

tarde bem quente por aqui, a temperatura vai nos 26.1ºC
edit: 16:35- veem-se nuvens bem escuras, e a temperatura continua a subir, 26.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 16:47)

Boas tardes

Depois do amanhecer de céu limpo, uma cobertura de altocumulus foi instalando-se, num fluxo de SSE, e inclui nesta altura altostratus. As nuvens apresentam um aspecto com alguma convecção.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

O céu agora:


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2015 às 19:20)

Boas

Mínima  11,1ºC
Máxima 23,8ºC

Céu muito nublado em particular durante a tarde.

Agora 18,5ºC, 57%hR, 1015,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2015 às 19:48)

Uma tarde tão quente e soalheira, mas a partir do meio da tarde o tempo ficou nublado, abafado e a temperatura começou a descer. Estão agora 22ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

Dia ameno, a rondar os 20ºC, idêntico ao de ontem, nebulosidade a meio da tarde que criou uma sensação abafada.

PS: Seguiram o meu conselho e mudar a foto do topo da página do forum para trovoada!!!  Nem se quer devem ter visto o post...


----------



## DaniFR (21 Abr 2015 às 20:59)

Boas

Por aqui, começou agora a chover.






Temperatura actual: *16,2ºC*

Máxima: *22,7ºC*
Mínima: *7,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 04:01)

Mais uma imagens de ontem antes do pôr-do-sol cujas cores pareciam um quadro.





Inesperada visibilidade excepcional do horizonte:









"Chuva" de raios de sol, a única que se viu ontem:






Cerca de uma hora antes do ocaso as cores começaram a ficar em tons antigos:









Segue-se um poente notável.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 04:20)

Duas imagens com o sol já baixo e nuvens que pareciam pintadas:


----------



## nelson972 (22 Abr 2015 às 06:53)

Curiosa formação de nuvens junto a serra de aire. 
Vista a E da serra, para W.


----------



## Geopower (22 Abr 2015 às 08:45)

bom dia. 16,1 * C. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco. Nem vestigios de ter chovido.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Abr 2015 às 16:43)

Hoje na Expo estava uma manhã muito amena e com cores de Primavera mas a fazer lembrar Verão. No _Campus, _às 9h30m, assim:


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 17:22)

nelson972 disse:


> Curiosa formação de nuvens junto a serra de aire.
> Vista a E da serra, para W.



 bem observado, parecem-me finos _altostratus undulatus_, mas já com algum aspecto de _asperatus_!




Maria Papoila disse:


> Hoje na Expo estava uma manhã muito amena e com cores de Primavera mas a fazer lembrar Verão.



 boa luz e composição nesta foto que mostra os cumulus humilis com fundo de cirrrus no horizonte e alguns altocumulus/estratocumulus matinais.

Aqui por Carcavelos amanheceu semelhante, com cumulus no horizonte marítimo e cirrus/contrails pouco numerosos, cobertura inferior a 1/8, aspecto geral de céu limpo. Vento de oeste fraco a moderado.
Excelente visibilidade do horizonte quer terrestre quer marítimo, notável claridade e nitidez apesar de em fundo haver cirrus/cirrostratus que tornam o céu esbranquiçado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Abr 2015 às 19:24)

Dia primaveril, céu praticamente limpo, cirrus a invadirem agora o final do dia. Só notei hoje no excesso de flores no chão, todas as árvores com folhas, pardais em bando, pássaros a cantar e flores de todo o tipo nas relvas... Dia mais de Primavera só faltava o arco-iris!

Máxima: *21,6ºC*
Mínima: *12, 4ºC*

Temperaturas muito estáveis nos últimos dias.
De notar as pinceladas de cirrus agora às 19h, onde o sol ainda se vê muito bem. Possivelmente provenientes da depressão nos Açores que dissipam ao chegar a Portugal continental. 

*Dados solares*
Nasce pelas 6h50 e põe-se às 20h20 a caminho das 20h30.
Exatamente 13h30mins de luz solar. 
Meio dia solar às 13h35 
Angulo de 73º a 287º, já é visivel na vertente Norte, e na minha janela virada a Norte!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2015 às 20:37)

Há momentos:


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2015 às 20:57)

Dia ameno por aqui, marcado por alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde.
actual:18.3ºC
A máxima ultrapassou os 23ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2015 às 22:13)

*13,5ºC*

Venha a chuva  a partir de Sexta.


----------



## Geopower (23 Abr 2015 às 08:42)

bom dia! 15,2* C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Abr 2015 às 12:17)

Boa tarde.
Céu começou limpo e com rastos de avião pela manhã.
Agora os cirrus começam-se a meter, a oeste já se avista uma boa quantidade deles, a frente oclusa está perto, deverá dar um lindo pôr do sol ou ainda tapado!
Agradáveis 20ºC primaveris!


----------



## nelson972 (23 Abr 2015 às 12:34)

Amanhecer fresco, 7,5° e com este cenário !







.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 16:03)

Boas tardes

Cirrrus com cobertura a 4/8, vento de oeste moderado e fresco aqui pela barra do Tejo, efeito da água do mar ainda fria. Mesmo na varanda não vai além dos 19ºC.





Aspecto do céu de hoje durante a tarde.

Aceitam-se explicações para este fenómeno que eu nunca tinha visto: um halo solar 22º, deformado.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 16:36)

Quem puder observar agora verá um fabuloso halo solar 22º!


----------



## jonekko (23 Abr 2015 às 16:58)

E este mesmo agora???


----------



## jonekko (23 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

jonekko disse:


> E este mesmo agora???


Nunca tinha visto nuvem assim


----------



## nelson972 (23 Abr 2015 às 17:08)

Referes-te ao Contrail que está ao centro? 
Boa foto, bem apanhado o momento.


----------



## jonekko (23 Abr 2015 às 17:11)

nelson972 disse:


> Referes-te ao Contrail que está ao centro?
> Boa foto, bem apanhado o momento.


Pena ter sido com o tlm...


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 17:19)

um dos mais belos halos solares que eu já vi!


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 17:21)

jonekko disse:


> E este mesmo agora???



Apanhaste o halo também! Se o telemóvel puder ser regulado na luz, põe-no mais escuro e tira várias fotos à volta do sol, depois consegues restituir o halo completo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 18:15)

StormRic disse:


> um dos mais belos halos solares que eu já vi!



Excelente foto!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2015 às 18:44)

Por aqui o tempo já está a mudar, talvez para a chuva que se avizinha para amanha. Já esteve calor, á hora de almoço, e a partir do meio da tarde, ficou nublado. 
Actual:22ºC
Máxima 26ºC
mínima:7ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

Também reparei no halo quando vinha a conduzir para casa, na Amadora. Ainda consegui umas fotos com o telemóvel. Aqui vai a mais completa que consegui:


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 18:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Também reparei no halo quando vinha a conduzir para casa, na Amadora. Ainda consegui umas fotos com o telemóvel. Aqui vai a mais completa que consegui:



 espectacular! O _contrail_ visto daí já estava do lado esquerdo do sol. Vêem-se muito bem as cores!


----------



## Geopower (23 Abr 2015 às 18:58)

boa tarde,
Extremos do dia:
24.0 ºC
14. 5 ºC

Condições actuais: Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas (_cirrus _e _cirro-cúmulos_). Temperatura: 20.7 ºC. Vento fraco. Vista para Sul:


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 19:10)

Céu a ficar encoberto pelas nuvens altas cada vez mais espessas. Apareceram cirrocumulus também. O halo foi mantendo-se tomando diferentes aspectos conforme o tipo de nuvens que velavam o sol:





Repare-se nas sombras projectadas pelo rasto de avião.


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2015 às 20:37)

Altocumulus esta tarde.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 20:51)

Geiras disse:


> Altocumulus esta tarde.



Acho que são mesmo cirrocumulus, até por coexistirem sensivelmente ao mesmo nível que os cirrus e cirrostratus. Nesta altura o halo solar tinha desaparecido, voltou a aparecer muito ténue quando os cirrostratus eram muito mais espessos. O poente ficou oculto e incolor devido à nebulosidade da frente a oeste, embora a seguir a estas imagens o sol tenha voltado a aparecer por alguns momentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

Boas noites

*13,8ºC
87% HR*

Resumo dos últimos 2 dias por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2015 às 03:41)

Apesar da nebulosidade e dos ecos no radar ainda não houve precipitação aqui em Carcavelos.










A frente quente mesmo junto à costa pela 1h de hoje:





4:13 Vento absolutamente nulo! Cheira a terra húmida mas ainda não houve chuva aqui mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2015 às 06:11)




----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2015 às 06:34)

Com a luz da alvorada vê-se o céu encoberto por altostratus. Muito mais escuro a oeste e com tecto de nuvens mais baixo. Ainda não houve precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2015 às 08:03)

Em Cascais já chove.


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2015 às 08:46)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. 17,2 *C. Ainda não choveu, mas observando o radar está para breve.


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Abr 2015 às 08:51)

Bom dia, pelas Caldas chove com alguma intensidade neste momento.
Vento fraco e 16 graus
Panorama a Sudoeste


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2015 às 09:09)

Boas 
Cascais segue com 15,5 graus chuva fraca e vento fraco. 
Segundo o radar precipitação intensa em aproximação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2015 às 09:18)

Boas, por aqui a manha acordou com muita nebulosidade, e começou a chover, com aguaceiros fracos.
actual: 14.7ºC
minima de 12.3ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2015 às 10:42)

Boas!

Dia de céu encoberto, já caiu por aqui alguma chuva fraca.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Abr 2015 às 11:36)

Bom dia!
Por aqui não tem passado da chuva fraca...  A frente parece enfraquecer à medida que se aproxima daqui!!
Apenas *1 mm *acumulado até agora! O vento sopra fraco a moderado


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2015 às 14:49)

Por aqui vai chovendo, alternada entre aguaceiros fracos a moderados, desde as 9 da manha.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (24 Abr 2015 às 15:08)

Por aqui muito nevoeiro.
Temp de 13ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2015 às 15:24)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca segue-se uma tarde nublada mas um pouco abafada.

Atalaia:


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2015 às 16:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Cascais já chove.





Tufao André disse:


> Apenas *1 mm *acumulado até agora!



Em Carcavelos só rendeu 0,3 mm; 1,5 mm em Nova Oeiras e 1,8 mm em Parede.

Começou a chuviscar por volta das 8h tal como em Cascais, portanto. Nimbostratus com aspecto ameaçador mas que foram deixar a precipitação mais para o interior. Vento de sudoeste, em geral fraco.

Neste momento altocumulus que se abrem amplamente a sudoeste, logo espera-se sol daqui a pouco. Cumulus mediocris para o interior, Alentejo já, talvez estejam a passar a cumulus congestus.
Na região centro os acumulados são variáveis desde praticamente nulos até cerca de 10mm na região de Santarém que teve um acumulado horário notável às 15h, 7,8mm, na EMA da cidade.

Região sul quase sem acumulados, como estava previsto, excepto a zona de Portalegre com cerca de 2mm.

Norte e interior centro com valores em média inferiores a 10mm mas superiores pontualmente, nomeadamente os 24mm em Nabais, Gouveia.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2015 às 17:20)

de volta à Fajarda 20.6ºC 68% humidade, escuro a N da chuva que está para os lados de Almeirim/Santarém


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Abr 2015 às 17:52)

Que rica tarde de sol e calor se pôs


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2015 às 18:13)

StormRic disse:


> Na região centro os acumulados são variáveis desde praticamente nulos até cerca de 10mm na região de Santarém que teve um acumulado horário notável às 15h, 7,8mm, na EMA da cidade.



Mais* 10,2mm* em Santarém (cidade) das 16h às 17h.
Durante bastante tempo este uma célula praticamente estacionada naquela região.

Em Caneças 0,2mm hoje.
Mal deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## thunderhunter (24 Abr 2015 às 18:26)

Boa tarde, aqui pela Alenquer chuveu fraco de manha,por volta das 14h caiu um aguaceiro moderado, o vento tem sido uma constante.
As 17h30 era esta a vista para os lados de Santarém.


----------



## jonekko (24 Abr 2015 às 18:47)

Vento moderado por aqui mas com um pouco de calor.


----------



## Teles (24 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

Boas hoje por a cidade de Santarém por momentos choveu torrencialmente , tendo em minutos se formado grandes lençóis de agua:


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2015 às 19:51)

A tarde foi marcado por períodos de aguaceiros moderados, ainda deu um bom acumulado. Depois das 17 horas a chuva vagou e o sol ainda nos veio fazer uma visita, e ainda por aqui anda, até se pôr.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Abr 2015 às 20:33)

Manhã começou com má visibilidade e um tempo triste, pelas 9h30 já chuviscava e durante alguns minutos tornou-se chuva fraca, isto durou até pelo menos às 11h.
Depois lá veio o sol calmamente aparecer ao almoço mas às 16h caíram algumas pingas, fazendo um acumulado total de 1mm diário.
Máxima: *19,3ºC*
Mínima: *13,9ºC*, podia ter ser mais baixo mas a frente quente não deixou...

Por do sol de ontem bem tapado, bem como o de hoje!
Bom FDS!


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2015 às 21:11)

Boas

Mínima 12,9ºC (04:23)
Máxima  17,5ºC (18:04)

Rajada máxima 31km/h(14:39)

Precipitação 2,0mm
Rain rate máximo 4,0mm/h (12:09)

Agora estão 16,3ºC, 95%Hr, 1016,4hpa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2015 às 21:32)

Boas noites,

*Guincho*,ao final da tarde de hoje.












Passei pelo Cabo Raso às 20:00, o termometro do conta quilometros marcava *17,4ºC*, muito  boa leitura.


----------



## Rachie (24 Abr 2015 às 22:20)

Pelas 22h caiu uma bela chuvada aqui por Cacilhas


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2015 às 23:10)

boa noite. 
Caiu um aguaceiro moderado por Lisboa entre as 22.20 e as 22.40h. Neste momento já parou de chover. Temperatura actual: 17.7 ºC.

Extremos do dia:
21.0 ºC
16.9 ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2015 às 04:45)

Por volta da meia noite caiu um bom aguaceiro na Baixa de Lisboa. Com direito a trovoada e tudo.
Foram 15 minutos de chuva intensa.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2015 às 12:13)

AnDré disse:


> Por volta da meia noite caiu um bom aguaceiro na Baixa de Lisboa. Com direito a trovoada e tudo.
> Foram 15 minutos de chuva intensa.



Isso foi os morteiros do 25 de Abril ahaha

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,6ºC

A única chuva  até agora foi  a meio da manha rendeu 0,2mm

17,1ºC 
Logo a noite sim pode haver trovoada e chuva mais forte por esta zona :P


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2015 às 14:36)

Por aqui, céu nublado, vento moderado, e até agora ainda nao choveu nada.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2015 às 14:38)

bem uma metade da manhã calma depois entre as 11h e as 12h os primeiros aguaceiros, que os apanhei e senti na pelo na caminhada do 25 Abril que houve aqui na Fajarda, neste momento chove fraco de novo com algum vento, céu bastante escuro para W/NW, e agora vou para outras actividades aqui na Fajarda do 25 Abril e logo à noite na chuvada que vamos ter vou apanhar outra molha na saida à night 
20.7ºC
80% humidade

bom 25 de abril


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2015 às 14:53)

Forte aguaceiro que por aqui passou agora.


----------



## criz0r (25 Abr 2015 às 15:14)

Boa tarde, não estava há espera de um aguaceiro tão intenso ontem há noite que decorreu precisamente durante o fogo de artifício do 25 de Abril em Almada. Ao menos ainda deu para ver os Amor Electro . Por agora tudo na mesma, Céu muito nublado e ameaçador e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## nelson972 (25 Abr 2015 às 15:26)

Em são Pedro de moel .. Vento forte, céu encoberto por nuvens altas e 21° .. Para  NE a vista é esta :


----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2015 às 15:28)

Boa tarde!
Começa a chuviscar por aqui mas mal molha o chão. O destaque vai para o vento que sopra cada vez mais forte de S/SW! Há pouco rajada de *60 km/h*
A ver se mais logo a coisa anima mais...


----------



## Zapiao (25 Abr 2015 às 15:33)

Carga de agua nos Olivais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

Células potentes


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 16:20)

Boas tardes

Vento de sul moderado, céu encoberto, alternância de tecto alto e baixo, altocumulus/altoestratus e cumulus/nimbostratus ocasionais. Ainda nada de precipitação significativa, chuviscos ou pingos dispersos. Neblina oculta a Caparica.
Kitesurfers a aproveitar o vento.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Abr 2015 às 16:41)

Zapiao disse:


> Carga de agua nos Olivais.


Aqui na margem esquerda do Mondego, zona Oeste de Coimbra, tem estado calmo. Apenas uns aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando.
*7,9mm* no Pólo II e apenas *1mm* em São Martinho do Bispo.
Dava jeito uma estação na zona dos Olivais/Tovim.


----------



## Geopower (25 Abr 2015 às 17:17)

boa tarde, Começam a cair uns pingos dispersos por Lisboa. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de Sul. Temperatura actual: 19.1 ºC

Extremos do dia:
19.9 ºC
16.9 ºC


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 17:27)

Geopower disse:


> boa tarde, Começam a cair uns pingos dispersos por Lisboa. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de Sul. Temperatura actual: 19.1 ºC



Condições idênticas aqui em Carcavelos, os pingos não conseguem sequer molhar.
Exemplos de aspectos do céu de ontem e hoje:

*Ontem dia 24*, ao amanhecer
*




*

*Hoje, *de manhã
*












*
à tarde


----------



## nelson972 (25 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Vista desde a serra da pevide, para porto de mós:


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 18:24)

Tecto de nimbostratus a baixar e a toldar de negro o horizonte marítimo, de mistura com neblina e uma chuva de pingos dispersos a ficar gradualmente mais densa. Já molha. Começou a acumular em várias estações da região oeste.

Entretanto no extremo norte da região centro, esta estação de Coimbra acumulou 19 mm mercê de uma linha de células pre-frontais.

O panorama geral é este:


----------



## Aspvl (25 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

Boa tarde 

Por São Pedro de Moel o vento encontra-se moderado tendo a chuva abrandado um pouco nos últimos minutos, embora tenha estado moderada.
Vejamos o que nos espera!


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 18:45)

Aspvl disse:


> Vejamos o que nos espera!



De momento na região centro não haverá muito mais chuva do que isto:





Geram-se células na frente fria que chegarão ao cair da noite:


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

nelson972 disse:


> Vista desde a serra da pevide, para porto de mós:



A que horas e em que direcção foi tomada esta vista? Estava a tentar relacionar com as estações na zona:





Na região de Lisboa e Oeste já aparecem uns acumulados modestos:


----------



## nelson972 (25 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

StormRic disse:


> A que horas e em que direcção foi tomada esta vista? Estava a tentar relacionar com as estações na zona:



Foto composta , tirada com o telemóvel às 17:31 no extremo N da antiga linha de comboio . sem mais dados, diria que o centro da foto está virado a Este. Mais tarde publicarei outras fotos, com mais qualidade.

 Medição no Google maps da distancia do local ate as eólicas que estão ao centro da foto:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2015 às 19:38)

Por aqui o vento abrandou, dando lugar á chuva moderada, já perto das 19 horas.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 19:54)

nelson972 disse:


> Foto composta , tirada com o telemóvel às 17:31 no extremo N da antiga linha de comboio . sem mais dados, diria que o centro da foto está virado a Este. Mais tarde publicarei outras fotos, com mais qualidade.
> 
> Medição no Google maps da distancia do local ate as eólicas que estão ao centro da foto:



Excelente! Obrigado pela informação!

Então podemos concluir que as nuvens estavam relacionadas com a precipitação registada precisamente à volta dessa hora na estação de Barreira de Água e que terá acumulado nesse período cerca de 2mm.


Aqui em Carcavelos há cerca de uma hora atrás os nimbostratus levantaram por algum tempo e o céu estava assim, bastante promissor para WSW:





As células estão agora a chegar à costa de Cascais:





Para estas primeiras células os ecos de radar ainda não são muito intensos, mas outras maiores vêm atrás:





Aproveito para mostrar o estado do mar e do horizonte, duas horas atrás. O vento soprava de sul nestas vistas para SSW:













O grande veleiro é o Sea Cloud II.


----------



## Teles (25 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

StormRick esse mapa das precipitações não está correcto e o exemplo disso é aqui que já caiu cerca de 6,6mm  e tem zero aí!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2015 às 20:07)

Boas,

Dia passado no 2º local de seguimento.
Alguns registos das nuvens que por lá passaram.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 20:30)

Teles disse:


> StormRic esse mapa das precipitações não está correcto e o exemplo disso é aqui que já caiu cerca de 6,6mm  e tem zero aí!



É um mapa automático da rede WU. O que não estará correcto será algumas estações que não estão a registar ou a funcionar bem. Obrigado pela informação , referes-te a que estação exactamente e a qual dos mapas, de que horas? O acumulado neste momento é mostrado bastante superior em todas as estações.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 20:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia passado no 2º local de seguimento.
> Alguns registos das nuvens que por lá passaram.



Muito boas as fotos!

Aqui em Carcavelos continua a chuva pouco consistente de pingos relativamente grandes, batida pelo vento moderado de sul por vezes com rajadas. O grosso da precipitação e das nuvens pesadas tem passado a SSE e foi atingir a península de Setúbal. Mais escuro agora para oeste.
Os acumulados variam mas não são superiores a 4mm, há estações a zero mas pode ser por mau funcionamento.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2015 às 20:46)

Chove moderado com rajadas de vento moderado.

16,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

StormRic disse:


> Muito boas as fotos!
> 
> Aqui em Carcavelos continua a chuva pouco consistente de pingos relativamente grandes, batida pelo vento moderado de sul por vezes com rajadas. O grosso da precipitação e das nuvens pesadas tem passado a SSE e foi atingir a península de Setúbal. Mais escuro agora para oeste.
> Os acumulados variam mas não são superiores a 4mm, há estações a zero mas pode ser por mau funcionamento.



Obrigado.
De manhã apanhei um bom aguaceiro em Pero Pinheiro.
Por volta das 15horas caiu um aguaceiro fraco na  localidade de Picanceira,Mafra.
A partir das 17:40 começou a chover bem no 2º local de seguimento, chuva essa que me acompanhou até chegar a Alcabideche.
Em termos de temperatura o valor mais baixo coincidiu com  o ponto de  maior altitude (280 mts) ao longo da viagem, *13ºC *na Carapinheira, logo a saída de Mafra.


----------



## Geopower (25 Abr 2015 às 21:15)

Por aqui mantém-se chuva fraca a moderada desde as 18h.
Temperatura actual: 17,1ºC. Vento moderado de Sul,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2015 às 21:19)

Por aqui vai chovendo, de forma certinha, com a taxa a variar entre os 5 e os 15mm/h.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 21:21)

A parte generosa da precipitação, aqui à volta da foz do Tejo, continua a contemplar nas últimas horas especialmente a península de Setúbal!















O vento em Carcavelos tem vindo a aumentar de força, sopra moderado a forte.
A estação que tinha entrado em funcionamento recentemente, mesmo aqui no bairro ao lado, não está a funcionar.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Abr 2015 às 21:37)

Boa Noite.
Por aqui chove moderadamente com a presença do vento que está moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2015 às 21:48)

*15,2ºC
33 km/h
2 mm*


----------



## nelson972 (25 Abr 2015 às 21:51)

Panorama tirado com a maquina fotográfica,com melhor qualidade que o anterior.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 21:51)

Expansão dos topos das nuvens associadas à frente fria quase a chegar à costa:





posição três horas atrás:





Nos ecos de radar parece "faltar" algo a oeste do litoral, ao comparar com a imagem de satélite.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 21:56)

nelson972 disse:


> Panorama tirado com a maquina fotográfica,com melhor qualidade que o anterior.



 muito bom! Que belo miradouro esse!


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2015 às 21:59)

onde está a chuvada mesmo?....

só esteve uma chuva moderada e nem durou muito agora chove fraco


----------



## RickStorm (25 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

Boa noite

Aqui na minha zona já chove há um bom tempo (esteve encoberto o dia todo). Mas não me parece que vá haver trovoada (embora houvesse alguns dias algo abafados). Isto digo eu claro, uma pessoa que não percebe de meteorologia.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 22:05)

david 6 disse:


> onde está a chuvada mesmo?....
> 
> só esteve uma chuva moderada e nem durou muito agora chove fraco



Está a passar mais a sul, de raspão a Coruche:


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> Está a passar mais a sul, de raspão a Coruche:



sim isso eu reparei  queria saber era se vinha alguma chuvada ou não, via modelos a dar a frente pelos país todo e agora vejo a frente a aparecer do nada já a sul daqui


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 22:20)

david 6 disse:


> sim isso eu reparei  queria saber era se vinha alguma chuvada ou não, via modelos a dar a frente pelos país todo e agora vejo a frente a aparecer do nada já a sul daqui



Penso que essa zona de precipitação não é a frente. Pela imagem de satélite parece estar ainda a desenvolver-se a oeste:





A persistência do vento forte de sul aqui em Carcavelos junto à praia também está de acordo com a frente ainda estar para passar.


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2015 às 22:31)

A frente ainda nem está activa...

A frente vai passar em Lisboa pelas 2am, neste momento a única evidencia dela é uma linha ténue de Cu/TCu que está bem a oeste...no entanto já surgiram mais células imediatamente á sua frente que vão entrar por Aveiro.

Aquilo que passou há bocado e que está a ir para sul é apenas uma área de convergência de humidade em especial nos níveis médios, com alguma convecção embebida, mas será nas próximas 3-4h que os valores de CAPE vão aumentar rapidamente gerando condições para a ocorrência de células mais fortes que aproveitarão melhor a disponibilidade de humidade nos niveis baixos.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2015 às 22:36)

Por aqui desde as 18h que não para de chover! Tem variando entre fraca e moderada com alguns períodos fortes
Neste momento chove moderadamente com vento a soprar bastante forte!! Noite de temporal autentico...
O acumulado já vai nos *5,5 mm*! 
A ver se somos comtemplados com mais alguma coisita...


----------



## quim_mane (25 Abr 2015 às 22:38)

E trovoadas, há esperança?


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2015 às 22:40)

obrigado aos dois storm e stormy 


15.6ºC 92% humidade tudo tranquilo


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 22:54)

quim_mane disse:


> E trovoadas, há esperança?



Está contemplado nas previsões! Ainda vão desenvolver-se.

A estação da Rua da Alemanha, aqui em Carcavelos sul, já está on-line novamente. O contraste do acumulado de 2mm com as estações mais para o interior, de 4 a 6mm, reflecte o que tenho estado a observar ao longo do dia de hoje desde que começou a chover: a precipitação tende a cair mais depois das nuvens entrarem em terra. Aliás nas estações do norte também se pode observar isso mesmo.


----------



## Savn (25 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

Mais um fiasco por aqui. O habitual, há meses que nao chove nada de jeito. Chuvisco e chuvisco, nem para lavar a estrada serve. Chove em todo o lado menos aqui. Inacreditável. E depois vai-se ao mapa de precipitação do IPMA, e até parece que choveu alguma coisa...


----------



## Garcia (25 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

desde à 5 min para cá, chuva forte e vento moderado com rajadas fortes..

(arredores Lourinhã)


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

Chuva muito forte!


----------



## Garcia (25 Abr 2015 às 23:02)

Candy disse:


> Chuva muito forte!



ia mesmo dizer que por Peniche deve chover bem...


----------



## AndreaSantos (25 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Boa noite pessoal! A reportar a partir de Torres Vedras.

Desde as 18h que chove, moderada a forte. Há cerca de duas horas que o vento sopra forte. Vamos ver como vai ser esta madrugada...

Esperando alguma actividade eléctrica...


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2015 às 23:09)




----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2015 às 23:10)

A força a chuva aumenta e vem com rajadas fortes.


----------



## AndreaSantos (25 Abr 2015 às 23:11)

Isto está a ficar seriamente feio.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2015 às 23:12)

Forte chuvada neste momento!! O acumulado subiu para *8 mm*


----------



## casr26 (25 Abr 2015 às 23:15)

Em Belém a barragem abriu as comportas... com alma!!!


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2015 às 23:18)

Boa noite!

Dia muito cinzento aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo com alguma chuva fraca, neste momento chove fraco/moderado e as temperaturas rondam os 16ºC em Benavente.


----------



## Garcia (25 Abr 2015 às 23:18)

por agora acalmou um pouco a chuva..


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 23:21)

Vento forte com rajadas a projectar a chuva moderada de pingos grossos aqui em carcavelos.


----------



## casr26 (25 Abr 2015 às 23:26)

Por Belém também acalmou agora um pouco a chuva... mas ainda cai forte


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 23:28)

Acalmou agora, quer o vento quer a chuva. 3,3mm acumulados hoje em Carcavelos.
Na última imagem com intersecção de dois radares os ecos eram estes:






Foram mais intensos a passar por Peniche. De resto tocam apenas o amarelo. O vento aumenta a impressão de intensidade da chuva.


----------



## Geopower (25 Abr 2015 às 23:29)

Chuva moderada a forte. Vento moderado. Uma bela noite de temporal a fazer lembrar Dezembro.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

casr26 disse:


> Em Belém a barragem abriu as comportas... com alma!!!



Belém em Lisboa?

Mais recente:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

Muita chuva e vento forte


----------



## Garcia (25 Abr 2015 às 23:34)

volta alguma chuva pertinente..


----------



## AndreaSantos (25 Abr 2015 às 23:35)

Por aqui, acalmou... creio que aliviou por agora.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2015 às 23:36)

E a chuva intensa acompanhada por forte ventania n pára, incrível! N esperava assim tanta chuva realmente...
Já ultrapassei os 10 mm e continua somar!!!


----------



## casr26 (25 Abr 2015 às 23:38)

StormRic disse:


> Belém em Lisboa?



Sim, chove ainda bem... mas já esteve a chover copiosamente!


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2015 às 23:39)

Por aqui já acalmou. 
O vento é que continua a soprar com rajadas fortes. Fiuuuuuuu fiuuuuuuuu


----------



## Garcia (25 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Volta a aumentar de intensidade a chuva. .


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

8,4 mm em Cascais; 8,6 mm em Nova Oeiras; 10,2 mm em São Domingos de Rana, acumulados de hoje até há pouco.

Mantém-se o vento de sul moderado com rajadas e chuva dispersa.


----------



## Teles (25 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

Por aqui agora acalmou até ao momento a precipitação acumulada foi de 12,7mm!


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muita chuva e vento forte





AndreaSantos disse:


> Por aqui, acalmou... creio que aliviou por agora.



Já vai mais a caminho...


----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

Por aqui já vai nos *11,6 mm*! Chuva e mais chuva ja um pouco menos intensa neste momento


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

chuva forte em Setúbal nos últimos minutos

Acumulados 11,0mm e chove forte


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 00:02)

O dia ainda acabou nos* 10 mm*, nada mau...
Chuva fraca e *15,0ºC
*
Segundo o radar, está uma celula jeitosa a SO do Cabo Espichel.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

miguel disse:


> chuva forte em Setúbal nos últimos minutos
> 
> Acumulados 11,0mm e chove forte



Sem dúvida! Cá está ela e deve ter durado ainda uns bons minutos:


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 00:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> O dia ainda acabou nos* 10 mm*, nada mau...



Para poder comparar com os acumulados diários nas estações do IPMA o dia ainda não acabou, só daqui a uma hora.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 00:08)

Candy disse:


> Por aqui já acalmou.
> O vento é que continua a soprar com rajadas fortes. Fiuuuuuuu fiuuuuuuuu



EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro a acumular *9,3 mm* das 22h às 23h! Um dos maiores valores horários deste dia 25. 

Vento acima dos 40 Km/h nas últimas 3 horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 00:15)

A tal celula:


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

O dia ontem acabou com 12,6mm

Agora acalmou mas  Sw acaba de rebentar uma célula muito activa a ver se vem trovoada desta :P

15,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 00:23)

Vento e chuva a aumentarem aqui em Carcavelos frente ao mar que se ouve bem.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 00:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> A tal celula:



Essa célula vai para a Arrábida. Não consigo vê-la daqui porque está muita chuva à frente.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2015 às 00:42)

Termino o dia com *12 mm* acumulados, muito bom para aquilo que esperava! 
Desde as 0h já levo *2,4 mm *e a chuva mantém-se fraca/moderada e certinha, excelente para a rega.


----------



## Teles (26 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Por aqui desde as 00:00h que chove forte sem parar!


----------



## Teles (26 Abr 2015 às 01:03)

Total de precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 25,3mm!


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 01:14)

Vento forte com rajadas, chuva em vagas batidas pelo vento, por vezes forte.

Violento neste momento (entrou a água pela porta adentro...).


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2015 às 01:16)

Chuva forte e 4,4mm depois das 00h


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 01:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> A tal celula:



Esta célula está sobre Setúbal agora.

Vento em Carcavelos rodou para sudoeste/oes-sudoeste durante aquele momento mais violento. Chuva amainou. Terá sido a passagem da frente fria, 0:15 utc?

10,9 mm em Parede desde a meia-noite, _rain rate_ máximo de 72mm/h à 1h local, quinze minutos antes de Carcavelos.

6,3 mm em Nova Oeiras, intensidade máxima à 1:10 local.


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2015 às 01:20)

Em Odivelas também chove com muita intensidade, agora.


----------



## bmelo (26 Abr 2015 às 01:22)

Vialonga, chove muito e vento muito forte.


----------



## Teles (26 Abr 2015 às 01:26)

É impressionante chove forte sem parar desde  a meia noite


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2015 às 01:27)

Mais uma estrutura possivelmente supercelular...





O Teles em Rio Maior vai levar com o FFD...grande descarga de agua, e talvez algum granizo que deverá haver para aqueles lados...


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 01:29)

Grande chuvada deve ter caído na zona do Cadaval.


Desde a meia noite, 17,5 mm em Cabeça Gorda.


----------



## RickStorm (26 Abr 2015 às 01:31)

StormRic disse:


> Vento forte com rajadas, chuva em vagas batidas pelo vento, por vezes forte.
> 
> Violento neste momento (entrou a água pela porta adentro...).


Por aqui também entrou pela janela a dentro...


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 01:36)

22,1 mm em Quintas, Rio Maior, desde a meia-noite.






Continua a acumular: 24,4 mm







Passou-lhe a possível super-célula mesmo por cima


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2015 às 01:37)

nessa zona:

Quintas, Rio Maior: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM8#history - *23mm*
Cabeça Gorda, Torres Vedras: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA81#history - *18mm*


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2015 às 01:52)

Bem por aqui a frente já passou, já não chove e o vento diminuiu de intensidade tendo rodado para WSW.
*8 mm *acumulados desde a meia-noite! Foi uma bela frente fria que a juntar ao acumulado de ontem (dia 25) fez-se um total de *20 mm *certinhos 
Agora venha a parte mais interessante, o pós-frontal, com os fortes aguaceiros e as tão esperadas trovoadas!


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2015 às 01:53)

*13,6mm *registados pela EMA de Rio Maior, entre as 0h e a 1h.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Abr 2015 às 01:53)

Grande chuvada agora por aqui que perdura há mais de 10 minutos!


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 01:58)

AnDré disse:


> *13,6mm *registados pela EMA de Rio Maior, entre as 0h e a 1h.



O maior valor horário nas estações IPMA para o dia 25 (utc).
17,8 mm com a hora precedente e ainda falta a hora seguinte.


----------



## Garcia (26 Abr 2015 às 01:58)

Acordei agora para beber água.
Reina uma calma tão grande que nem parece que estava como estava à pouco. .


----------



## ricardocampos11 (26 Abr 2015 às 02:01)

Pelo Feijó chove torrencialmente!


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 02:02)

Das 23:10 de ontem à 1:55 de hoje, Quintas em Rio Maior acumulou 33,5 mm


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 02:07)

Torres Novas, Entroncamento e Tomar na trajectória destas células mais activas:






Está em Casal do Grilo neste momento: 19 mm!


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 02:17)

Deve ter sido um bom dilúvio sobre Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere!





25 mm na estação Casal do Grilo, perto do Entroncamento, a receber a célula que passou em Rio Maior. Na verdade a célula ainda não passou lá.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 02:29)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> Pelo Feijó chove torrencialmente!



As estações de Corroios e Caparica / Mata dos Medos totalizaram à volta de 11mm desde a meia-noite.


----------



## casr26 (26 Abr 2015 às 02:31)

StormRic disse:


> Grande chuvada deve ter caído na zona do Cadaval.
> 
> 
> Desde a meia noite, 17,5 mm em Cabeça Gorda.



Na zona de Vilar (a cerca de 7km de Cadaval) posso confirmar na primeira pessoa que caiu uma grande pancada de água ainda durante uns bons minutos


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 02:36)

Continua a chover entre fraco e moderado aqui em Carcavelos, resultado de o cortejo de células se manter sobre a margem sul:





acumulados de 13 a 19 mm já por esta zona.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 03:00)

Está a entrar na península de Setúbal, pelo Cabo Espichel, uma linha de células bastante agressiva em termos de precipitação!





Estará neste momento sobre Sesimbra e continua para ENE ou Leste, pode não atingir completamente Setúbal mas pode desenvolver-se mais para norte.

A estação Valbom, na Cotovia, Sesimbra já está a acumular bem: 11,7 mm desde as 1:10 e a subir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Abr 2015 às 03:01)

Máxima:* 17,1ºC*
Mínima: *15,2ºC*

Uns bons *23 mm* acumulados no dia 25
*10 mm* em uma hora à 1h!


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 03:12)

O grupo de células de Sesimbra intensificou-se mais um pouco:


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 03:47)

A Serra do Risco entre Sesimbra e a Arrábida parece ter dado um impulso à célula maior. Esta acaba de dirigir-se a passar sobre Tróia, mesmo a sul de Setúbal, com ecos vermelhos ou quase:

















Acumulados continuam a subir na estação da Cotovia e em Setúbal, 15mm e 13mm; 22mm em Quinta do Conde, desde a 1h.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 04:11)

Teles disse:


> É impressionante chove forte sem parar desde  a meia noite





stormy disse:


> Mais uma estrutura possivelmente supercelular...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AnDré disse:


> *13,6mm *registados pela EMA de Rio Maior, entre as 0h e a 1h.



Destaque para o maior acumulado horário nas estações IPMA, novamente em *Rio Maior*, no seguimento da hora anterior mais *13,9mm*.

A pontaria do stormy em indicar uma possível super-célula, com previsão de acumulados notáveis relacionados é sem dúvida de aplaudir, quem sabe, sabe!

Em três horas um total de 31,7mm (+3,7mm de todo o restante evento desta frente). Pela trajectória terá havido locais com acumulados maiores. A mesma célula, ou aglomerado com ela relacionado, continuou e passando no Entroncamento também registou numa estação, Casal do Grilo, cerca de *20mm em uma hora*, das 1:23 às 2:23. Ainda prosseguiu ao longo do vale do Tejo até à fronteira mas já com actividade reduzida, deixou  cerca de 8mm em uma hora em Abrantes e mais a norte duas estações no Sardoal receberam nesta frente 17mm e 13mm.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 04:36)

StormRic disse:


> Torres Novas, Entroncamento e Tomar na trajectória destas células mais activas:





StormRic disse:


> Deve ter sido um bom dilúvio sobre Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere!



Aí está o valor horário que é na verdade o maior até ao momento e que era esperado, dado o aspecto da célula que passou em *Tomar*: 15,9mm da 2h às 3h (1h às 2h utc). 24,6mm em três horas e 29,5mm total do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 07:48)

Boas,

*9,4 mm* acumulados
*13,7ºC*


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2015 às 08:48)

bom dia! Manhã começa com céu muito nublado com abertas. 16.4ºC. Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 08:53)

StormRic disse:


> Deve ter sido um bom dilúvio sobre Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere!



@StormRic podes sempre consultar algumas estações dessa zona, aqui:
http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 09:05)

Chove bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2015 às 09:36)

StormRic disse:


> Torres Novas, Entroncamento e Tomar na trajectória destas células mais activas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade StormRic, parece que foi uma grande chuvada aqui para estes lados, pena eu estar a dormir, e nao consegui ouvir/ver nada.
A chuva ainda consegui arrastar pedras e terras para as estradas.
Casal do Grilo- Chuva 26.42 mm(agora mesmo)
A chuva regressou agora, com aguaceiros moderados.
As ervas para enfardamento, para depois alimentar os animais parecia que nao passavam de poucos cm, e os trigos mal davam para a plataforma da debulhadora, afinal com estas belas chuvadas já cresceram bem, tando a erva já a começar a ficar deitada devido ao vento e ao peso da água da chuva, e ao seu já tamanho elevado.


----------



## Savn (26 Abr 2015 às 10:07)

É o que eu digo, todos os relatos acima de localidades aqui bem proximas e chove em todo lado menos aqui


StormRic disse:


> Grande chuvada deve ter caído na zona do Cadaval.
> 
> 
> Desde a meia noite, 17,5 mm em Cabeça Gorda.



Eu bem que já tinha cá vindo lamentar-me . Choveu bem, desde Dezembro que nao tinha ocorrido nada de especial, tirando uns chuviscos.. O pico maior de chuva foi a partir das 00h10 e durou uns 40m, sempre a cair bem ehehhe


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2015 às 10:23)

nada de especial... espero que o dia de hoje não desiluda porque estou à espera de aguaceiros fortes ou até mesmo trovoadas


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2015 às 10:28)

interessante

às 10h:






às 10h10min:


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2015 às 11:18)

Aqui por Setúbal choveu bem forte até por volta das 03h em especial uns 10 minutos com um rate de 116,4mm/h (03:14)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 13,2mm

Por agora está a ser muito fraco o dia nem um aguaceiro ainda vi cair e tem estado sempre sol, 17,9ºC, 69%Hr


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2015 às 11:27)

passou um aguaceiro fraco agora, estou a achar isto muito fraquinho


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 11:36)

Céu escuro a oeste, mais um aguaceiro a caminho.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2015 às 11:50)

Dia a aquecer sigo com 18,4ºC

Rajada máxima deste dia 63km/h (03:05)

Continua o fiasco de dia sol e mais sol


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Abr 2015 às 11:51)




----------



## Jonaxh (26 Abr 2015 às 11:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic podes sempre consultar algumas estações dessa zona, aqui:
> http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php



Confirmo que em Ferreira do Zêzere foi uma noite bem regada... Desde a meia-noite, foram acumulados 22.6mm! Em relação a Tomar não sei se choveu tanto... Ferreira e Tomar estão apenas separadas por 20km mas há uma grande diferença climatérica entre elas... A zona da cidade de Tomar é mais plana, pode dizer-se que ainda tem terreno semelhante à lezíria ribatejana. Já Ferreira do Zêzere é uma região montanhosa (por vezes digo que já nem deviamos fazer parte do Ribatejo devido à diferença de relevo!). Não são serras muito altas (a mais alta não passa os 500m), mas é sempre sobe e desce. Penso que isso tem grande influência no clima, principalmente na precipitação...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2015 às 12:01)

Por aqui a trovoada já está a fazer-se ouvir. céu muito escuro, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 12:06)

Perspectiva NO


----------



## Aspvl (26 Abr 2015 às 12:06)

Bom dia 
Depois de uma manhã calma e de sol, chove forte, agora!
Por enquanto, trovoada ainda não...


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2015 às 12:48)

uns mini mammatus há 10min, agora vejo cortinas de chuva a NE


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 12:53)

Chuvisco
*14,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 13:00)

Por aqui, o vento acabou de rodar para NO, daí o arrefecimento.
Sigo com 13,7ºC, está bastante fresco na rua.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2015 às 13:08)

Boas!
O resto da madrugada ainda rendeu mais alguns mm de chuva. A que ainda caiu foi de um modo geral fraca e o acumulado subiu para 11 mm, ao juntar com o dia de ontem fez um total de *23* *mm*!
De momento têm caído apenas uns pingos fracos que mal molham o chão e está bastante escuro. Parece que as células estão a morrer quando entram aqui!!


----------



## Aspvl (26 Abr 2015 às 13:54)

À excepção de um aguaceiro forte da parte da manhã, não há nada de importante a reportar.
Céu nublado com algum azul «à mostra», no horizonte algumas nuvens mais ou menos ameaçadoras mas, pelo radar do IPMA, não se avista chuva alguma. 
De Leiria para cima, contudo, parece estar animado!

Será de esperar algo para a tarde?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Abr 2015 às 14:46)

Litoral Norte e Interior Norte a levar com a primeira linha de pós frontal, muito ativa, eco amarelo a vermelho! Devem ter uns bons acumulados.
Região Centro deve chegar também uma linha de instabilidade, mas deve ser mais para o final do dia! Por enquanto sol e nuvens!

Acumulado até agora: *13 mm *


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Abr 2015 às 14:52)

Perspetiva de ontem, bom acumulado em Cerveira! *61,5 mm!




*


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2015 às 14:59)

Por aqui a trovoada da hora de almoço nao deu em nada, nao passou do barulho, agora o sol lá vai espreitando por entre as nuvens, assim como os aguaceiros.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2015 às 15:02)

Aqui passou agora o único aguaceiros até agora do dia e possivelmente o ultimo 

Rendeu 0,6mm e o total do dia vai em13,8mm

15,9ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Abr 2015 às 15:10)

Voltinha ontem pela marginal a terminar em Fontanelas, tinha esperança de apanhar algo mais, mas pronto, 

volta caracterizada por alguma chuva, no inicio pouco consistente, que ainda deu para fotografar, mas a passar Cascais, já se tornou mais consistente a dificultar-me ou até impedir fotografar e fazer medições,

como de costume a iniciar em Carcavelos, pois antes não tinha nada de significante, temp. nos 19º no carro














no Raso, de fugida a ir tirar uns "bonecos", temp. 17º 






no Guincho, a dar para algumas fotos chuva quase nula,










do Abano,






da Pirolita, apanhei algum nevoeiro desde a Malveira da Serra, a temp. a descer para os 16º e estava a chover e vento,






do cabo da Roca, a fazer uma ligeira pausa na pouca chuva que caia, tive de usar ISO elevado, pois não tinha tempo para longas exposições pois pingava a toque de vento, ainda assim deu para registar vento de 42,8 km/h e depois pirar-me para o carro,






mais outra "rapidinha" em Fontanelas,


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2015 às 15:11)

então o dia de hoje já acabou? ... (nem começou...)


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2015 às 15:41)

Boas!

Dia com alguns aguaceiros por aqui mas nada de mais, não houve trovoada por aqui até ao momento.


----------



## casr26 (26 Abr 2015 às 16:51)

Granizo de pancada em Belém.... entretanto abrandou mas ainda chove...


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 18:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic podes sempre consultar algumas estações dessa zona, aqui:
> http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php



 óptimo link, obrigado!
Com os créditos para http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/ reproduzo aqui o quadro com a informação das estações cerca das 18h de hoje, onde se pode constatar os bons acumulados registados durante a noite:







Jonaxh disse:


> Confirmo que em Ferreira do Zêzere foi uma noite bem regada... Desde a meia-noite, foram acumulados 22.6mm! Em relação a Tomar não sei se choveu tanto... Ferreira e Tomar estão apenas separadas por 20km mas há uma grande diferença climatérica entre elas... A zona da cidade de Tomar é mais plana, pode dizer-se que ainda tem terreno semelhante à lezíria ribatejana. Já Ferreira do Zêzere é uma região montanhosa (por vezes digo que já nem deviamos fazer parte do Ribatejo devido à diferença de relevo!). Não são serras muito altas (a mais alta não passa os 500m), mas é sempre sobe e desce. Penso que isso tem grande influência no clima, principalmente na precipitação...



 obrigado pelas informações! Esse valor de 22,6mm corresponde a alguma estação cujos dados estejam on-line?



Vitor TT disse:


> volta caracterizada por alguma chuva, no inicio pouco consistente, que ainda deu para fotografar, mas a passar Cascais, já se tornou mais consistente a dificultar-me ou até impedir fotografar e fazer medições, como de costume a iniciar em Carcavelos, pois antes não tinha nada de significante, temp. nos 19º no carro



 uma reportagem única, bem no ambiente da acção! Belas fotos, é notável teres percorrido todos esses pontos de vista com esse tempo . Noto que o mar estava bem batido nas costas até ao Raso, do mesmo modo que no Guincho. Boa foto do "Gigante" ao crepúsculo, vento de 42 Km/h com toda a humidade no Cabo é agreste. Na foto da Pirolita vê-se bem o rochedo trapezoidal onde terá existido um farol rudimentar há milénios, entrada do porto de Guincho velho (Porto Touro).
Perfeita a documentação de Carcavelos, muitos kitesurfers. A foto do Abano está belíssima, na Pirolita tinhas aquele tecto de nuvens mesmo a rasar! Obrigado por toda esta partilha!

Já agora fica aqui a imagem de satélite à hora em que provavelmente estavas no Abano:


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 18:47)

Aqui em Carcavelos ao amanhecer havia cumulus e já cumulonimbus promissores vindos de oeste mas a precipitação foi insignificante em face das expectativas. Houve um aguaceiro mais intenso cerca das 14h. Pavimento completamente seco neste momento, sobram as poças de água no campo da chuva da noite. Agora o céu está com cumulus a 2/8, alguns cumulus congestus a Leste, vento moderado de oeste e fresco será o mais significativo. Claro que nada de trovoada por aqui... nem um "relâmpagozinho" para amostra .
Explicação na última imagem de satélite, foi tudo "varrido" para perto da fronteira e mais além...





Belo dia aqui ficou


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 20:00)

Mais cumulus mediocris nesta altura, alguns quase congestus, vindos de oeste. Nota-se mais humidade/neblina marítima.
A estação de Carcavelos, Rua da Alemanha está agora na NetAtmo. Outra estação WU apareceu agora Rua da Bélgica.
17ºC, humidade 72%.

Edição: em poucos minutos o céu toldou-se de cumulus congestus!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 20:03)

Por  volta das 16:25/16:30 caiu um aguaceiro torrencial aqui na zona, a imagem do radar não ilustra a violência do aguaceiro.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 20:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por  volta das 16:25/16:30 caiu um aguaceiro torrencial aqui na zona, a imagem do radar não ilustra a violência do aguaceiro.



Interessante, fotografei para o lado de Cascais nessa altura e não se via nuvens significativas, devia estar mais para o interior. Neste momento estão belas nuvens pesadas!

E chove moderado!

Também deve estar a chover aí. O aparecimento destes cumulus foi tão rápido que mal se viam os ecos quinze minutos atrás:






16,5ºC, 75%


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 20:15)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante, fotografei para o lado de Cascais nessa altura e não se via nuvens significativas, devia estar mais para o interior. Neste momento estão belas nuvens pesadas!
> 
> E chove moderado!



O Aguaceiro torrencial foi em Alcoitão/Alcabideche, no radar ve-se um ponto amarelo.
Estava a conduzir a visibilidade ficou mesmo reduzida.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 20:20)

Chove bem puxada a vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Abr 2015 às 20:26)

Máxima: *18,3ºC*
Mínima: *12,2ºC*
Acumulado: *+-13,5mm
*
Tarde bastante calma, últimas chuvadas vão deixando Portugal e tempo de acalmia vai durar bastantes dias, provavelmente só choverá para a semana!


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 21:02)

O aguaceiro "moderado" aqui rendeu apenas 0,3mm. Interessante que em Cascais e na Parede nada acumulou.
Vento moderado de WNW.
TA 15,9ºC/16,5ºC ; HR 80%/76% (Estações de Carcavelos sul: R.da Alemanha(WU)NetAtmo/R.da Bélgica)


----------



## Garcia (26 Abr 2015 às 21:42)

Boas,
deixo-vos umas fotos que tirei esta manhã antes de cair um aguaceiro bem forte por volta das 11h30 / 12h...
a cor do mar representa bem a quantidade de terra que recebeu derivado à chuvada desta noite... 

Praia de Porto Dinheiro e a última, Valmitão..


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 21:47)

Impressionante a mancha, grandes fotos, como sempre.
Tenho que visitar essa zona de costa.


----------



## Garcia (26 Abr 2015 às 22:19)

mais algumas fotos tiradas esta manhã, aos estragos que a chuva desta noite provocou...


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 22:28)

Garcia disse:


> a cor do mar representa bem a quantidade de terra que recebeu derivado à chuvada desta noite...
> 
> Praia de Porto Dinheiro e a última, Valmitão..



 espectaculares fotos! 

Muita erosão portanto, este regime torrencial não é realmente o melhor para os terrenos.

As únicas estações mais perto que podemos ter como referência para a precipitação que terá caído entre 25 e 26 nesse trecho de litoral são as de Cabeça Gorda (*27,2mm*) e Miragaia (*20,3mm*):





Seria interessante também observar o caudal do Rio Grande (foz na Areia Branca, Lourinhã) e do Rio Alcabrichel (foz no Porto Novo, Vimeiro), penso que terão sido esses os cursos de água principais responsáveis pelo transporte dessa quantidade de sedimentos, além da escorrência local pelas falésias e encostas vertentes para as praias. Aquelas estações situam-se precisamente nas suas cabeceiras.

A estimativa pelo radar dos acumulados horários entre a meia-noite e a 1h de hoje também dá uma boa ideia da zona que recebeu aquela possível super-célula:


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 22:30)

Garcia disse:


> mais algumas fotos tiradas esta manhã, aos estragos que a chuva desta noite provocou...



 excelente trabalho de registo de imagens! Consegues precisar onde foram tiradas, tomando como referência o mapa acima por exemplo?
Acho que as marcas de enxurrada visíveis nessa fotos sustentam intensidades e acumulados horários bastante superiores aos registados naquelas duas estações, as quais só por acaso estariam situadas nos pólos da precipitação máxima. São marcas de acumulados horários na ordem dos 30mm pelo menos, até porque os terrenos não estavam de modo algum perto da saturação, longe disso até.


----------



## Garcia (26 Abr 2015 às 22:38)

O caudal dos rios que falas, ainda fui observá-los, e para minha admiração acho que se aguentaram bem à carga... as fotos que tirei foi por onde a água passou antes de encontrar esses rios mais largos.. artérias mais estreitas que não aguentaram.. O rio grande até foi limpo recentemente, o que deve ter contribuído a que a Lourinhã escapasse desta vez..

vou tentar enumerar as fotos no mapa..


----------



## Garcia (26 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

ora então vamos lá ver...  estão numeradas pela ordem que postei as fotos em cima... 

as que numerei como 13 / 14 / 15 são referentes ás primeiras fotos que coloquei no post antes..


----------



## Garcia (26 Abr 2015 às 23:14)

StormRic disse:


> A estimativa pelo radar dos acumulados horários entre a meia-noite e a 1h de hoje também dá uma boa ideia da zona que recebeu aquela possível super-célula:



parece que essa célula passou mesmo aqui por cima... 

e eu a dormir....


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 23:20)

Garcia disse:


> ora então vamos lá ver... estão numeradas pela ordem que postei as fotos em cima...
> 
> as que numerei como 13 / 14 / 15 são referentes ás primeiras fotos que coloquei no post antes..



óptimo! Conclui-se o seguinte:

- As enxurradas documentadas nas imagens verteram para a bacia do Alcabrichel, desaguaram em Porto Novo;
- Situam-se a oeste e sudoeste das estações de referência;
- Na imagem dos acumulados por radar é visível que a área vermelha tem maior dimensão nessa direcção e alastra-se até mesmo à costa.
- Na imagem de radar da hora anterior já havia uma mancha de acumulado, apenas amarela, a entrar pela costa precisamente nessa zona. 

É assim sustentável que os acumulados totais nessa zona das fotos tenham sido bastante superiores aos registados nas estações de Cabeça Gorda e Miragaia, acima dos 30mm portanto.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 23:27)

Garcia disse:


> parece que essa célula passou mesmo aqui por cima...
> 
> e eu a dormir....



Também nessa altura debaixo de uma bátega daquelas e à noite pouco se podia ver ou registar.

É raro dispôr de uma cobertura fotográfica dos efeitos de uma chuvada tão interessante como a que fizeste. Parabéns pelo trabalho, e com arte ainda por cima!


----------



## Garcia (26 Abr 2015 às 23:28)

Sim sem dúvida. . 
Não chegou a ser como o "dilúvio" de Setembro passado por certo, mas deve ter feito lembrar esse fim de tarde. . 

Ainda tenho que comprar um pluviometro qualquer dia. .


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Abr 2015 às 00:02)

StormRic disse:


> uma reportagem única, bem no ambiente da acção! Belas fotos, é notável teres percorrido todos esses pontos de vista com esse tempo . Noto que o mar estava bem batido nas costas até ao Raso, do mesmo modo que no Guincho. Boa foto do "Gigante" ao crepúsculo, vento de 42 Km/h com toda a humidade no Cabo é agreste. Na foto da Pirolita vê-se bem o rochedo trapezoidal onde terá existido um farol rudimentar há milénios, entrada do porto de Guincho velho (Porto Touro).
> Perfeita a documentação de Carcavelos, muitos kitesurfers. A foto do Abano está belíssima, na Pirolita tinhas aquele tecto de nuvens mesmo a rasar! Obrigado por toda esta partilha!
> 
> Já agora fica aqui a imagem de satélite à hora em que provavelmente estavas no Abano:



Obrigado , ( se pudesse era a minha vida nisto )

eram 18:30h, no Guincho já eram sensivelmente 19:20h e não chovia, alias via-se uma ligeira aberta.


----------



## Jonaxh (27 Abr 2015 às 00:13)

StormRic disse:


> obrigado pelas informações! Esse valor de 22,6mm corresponde a alguma estação cujos dados estejam on-line?



Corresponde à estação metereológica da Câmara Municipal de Ferreira do Zêzere.  http://servicos.cm-ferreiradozezere.pt:8080/wdl/


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Abr 2015 às 00:33)

Ora hoje, ou melhor ontem ( Domingo ) seria dia de bike, mas como o tempo meteorològicamente falando estava incerto e já estava tarde para ir andar de bike, lá fiz em versão caminhada entre a estação da Cruz Quebrada e Carcavelos, foram só 17 km, 
tempo inicial bom, mas apanhar algum vento de frente na direcção de Caravelos, as temperaturas deveriam rondar os 17º - 19º e claro, nuvens a quererem meter-me medo ,

"estas" já lá iam,






"estas" estavam para lá, portanto não me faziam mossa,






humm, "estas" já me metiam mais respeito, mas tinham apenas mau feitio ,






as coisas para aqueles lados deveriam ter qualquer coisa,






depois de um percalço com um dos ténis, que me complicou um pouco o regresso, ainda assim alcancei o meu objectivo, Carcavelos, vento apreciável,






já no regresso, as coisas por Lisboa estavam um pouco interessantes, dependendo do ponto de vista,














visão pouco agradável, novamente dependendo do ponto de vista ,






e claro, chuva, sem um local sólido para me abrigar, "fugi" para de baixo de árvores, na esperança de a chuva não durar muita e ser pouco intensa, pois o arvoredo não iria aguentar por muito tempo a retenção da água,






e a faltar pouco mais de 1,5 km até ao carro, novo "sinal"  a dizer-me para me despachar ,






e assim se passou um bom bocado dedicado a actividade física com tempo interessante a mistura, que muito bem me tem ajudado a recuperação das minhas ossadas.


----------



## Garcia (27 Abr 2015 às 14:26)

Bom dia,
deixo-vos ainda um pequeno vídeo, já no final do aguaceiro que caiu ontem por volta das 12h..


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2015 às 18:59)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ora hoje, ou melhor ontem ( Domingo ) seria dia de bike, mas como o tempo meteorològicamente falando estava incerto e já estava tarde para ir andar de bike, lá fiz em versão caminhada entre a estação da Cruz Quebrada e Carcavelos, foram só 17 km,



 excelente, momentos documentados em cheio! Lá ia o belo Sea Cloud II de volta ao oceano. Bem bonitas todas as fotos! Não foi fácil à ida sempre com o vento de frente. Apanhaste portanto os aguaceiros algo inesperados do fim da tarde que apareceram repentinamente.
 sempre ao caminho!




Garcia disse:


> Bom dia,
> deixo-vos ainda um pequeno vídeo, já no final do aguaceiro que caiu ontem por volta das 12h..



 empolgante video de acção! Boa realização 
Grande chuvada, pingos grossos, corria bem pela estrada e os limpa pára-brisas tinham uma certa dificuldade em cumprir a sua função .

Os aguaceiros do fim da tarde de *ontem* aqui em Carcavelos tinham este aspecto:













*Hoje*, todo o dia com _cumulus humilis_ ou _mediocris,_ estes raros. Cirrus e depois cirrostratus apareceram para a tarde e o céu tem este aspecto desde há cerca de duas horas:





Vento fraco de oes-noroeste ou noroeste, por vezes moderado.

Temperaturas de hoje:
Máxima: 19,0ºC pelas 15h
Mínima:  13,2ºC pouco depois das 7h

TA: 18,1ºC
HR: 65%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2015 às 20:07)

Panorâmica tirada com telemóvel ontem pelas 14h20 no Monte Estoril, sem qualquer edição.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2015 às 20:49)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic
> Não consigo ver a imagem, dá este erro:
> *403.* That’s an error.
> 
> ...



Eu também nao consigo visualizar, talvez a imagem nao tenha sido bem anexada.


----------



## Geopower (27 Abr 2015 às 20:54)

boa noite. Temperatura actual 17.9ºC. Céu nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de NW.

Dia marcado por períodos de céu nublado com _cumulus_. 
Extremos do dia:
15.0ºC
22.5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2015 às 20:59)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic
> Não consigo ver a imagem, dá este erro:
> *403.* That’s an error.
> 
> ...





Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu também nao consigo visualizar, talvez a imagem nao tenha sido bem anexada.



Link corrigido, A imagem em causa estava na drive e eu através da opção de partilhar o link obtive o link da imagem, pensando que iria ficar visível ao público, mas parece que não.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2015 às 21:32)

Boas,
Sigo com *14,3ºC*

Por volta das 17:30 caiu um aguaceiro fraco em Cascais, de resto, um dia igual a tantos outros.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 06:44)

Bom dia

13ºC e 85% de HR neste momento. Alvorada fresca por aqui, céu com algumas faixas de altostratus e altocumulus.
Vento nulo, calmaria total.

"Espremendo" fotograficamente o último dia ainda se obteve isto:

Crepúsculo de domingo:





Amanhecer de ontem, segunda-feira 27:









Não é frequente um halo solar permanecer até o sol ficar a uma altura inferior a 22º e portanto o halo intersectar o horizonte:





Cumulus mediocris a esticar-se...





Formação invulgar de cirrus, penso que se possa classificar como _cirrus vertebratus_, eu chamar-lhe-ia _cirrus pluma_, parece uma pena:





Ontem não foi visível o ocaso, o sol foi oculto pelos espessos cirrus e não houve sequer cores do poente depois deste momento, aqui em Carcavelos pelo menos:


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 17:01)

Boas tardes

Dados das duas estações aqui no bairro, separadas por uma centena de metros mas com valores significativamente diferentes:
Rua da Alemanha
T.Mínima: 13,0ºC pelas 7h; Máxima: 20,2ºC pelas 15h.





Rua da Bélgica
T.Mínima: 16,0ºC pelas 7h; Máxima: 21,4ºC pelas 15h40m.






Cirrus e cumulus, fractocumulus e humilis e/ou estratocumulus tem sido a cobertura do céu a 2/8.
Vento fraco a moderado de WNW.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2015 às 19:41)

Dia agradável com períodos de céu nublado e algum vento.

Atalaia:


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2015 às 20:57)

Por aqui dia ameno, céu parcialmente limpo durante a manha, embora durante a tarde o sol deu lugar ás nuvens.
Já se nota o arrefecimento, esta noite/madrugada deve ser bem fresquiha. 
13.7ºC actuais
17.3ºC máxima


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 21:58)

TA: 15,6ºC 
HR: 67%

Vento fraco a moderado de noroeste, Cumulus humilis deslocam-se de NNW, ao longo da costa oeste e cirrus vêm de Oeste, cobertura a 1/8 apenas. Excelente visibilidade do horizonte, especialmente do oceano.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2015 às 22:20)

Boas noites,

*13,3ºC*
Minima fresca a caminho.

Hoje, ao inicio da manhã.


----------



## MSantos (28 Abr 2015 às 23:24)

Boa noite!

Dia sem muito a relatar em termos meteorológicos aqui pelas lezírias, marcado pela presença de algumas nuvens (_cumulus_) e temperaturas amenas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje, ao inicio da manhã.



 linda! Janela privilegiada para os nascentes de primavera/verão! Praticamente sem capacete a serra e estes altocumulus floquinhos de algodão duraram pouco. Estamos em modo expectativa do que se perspectiva já para Maio... 

15ºC
71%


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Abr 2015 às 23:56)

Dia também normal por aqui, tipicamente anticiclónico. 
Céu limpo quase o dia todo!

Máxima: 21ºC
Mínima: 11,6ºC

Parece que continuamos nos 10ºC/20ºC, noto que há bastante tempo.
Pelas 18h30 evidencia-se bastante o sol ainda bem em cima, algo que me faz pensar que ainda falta muito para o dia acabar e que são umas 16h... 
Ângulo solar máximo nos 65º


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 06:45)

Bom dia

TA: 12,5ºC
HR: 80%

Madrugada mais fria do que ontem. Vento nulo. Céu limpo com excepção do horizonte onde há alguns estratocumulus soltos e fractocumulus; cirrus, poucos.

Enquanto não amanhece, fica o amanhecer de *ontem*.

Seis navios de cruzeiros entraram a barra do Tejo. O primeiro ainda bastante antes do nascer do sol, Adonia da P&O:





A Arrábida tinha também o seu "capacete" como Sintra, de estratus a 400m. Neblina leve a junto à Caparica.





Nascer do sol com altocumulus:









O belo navio Silhouette, da Celebrity, com cumulus mediocris em fundo já iluminados pelo nascente:





Para oeste, perfilavam-se cumulus humilis e fractocumulus sob alguns altocumulus e finos altostratus:





Primeira luz da manhã, é quase sempre mais brilhante do que a do poente:









E mais um belo "gigante dos mares", o habitual Ventura, da P&O, com a luz da manhã:





O mar hoje ainda está mais calmo, espelhado mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2015 às 14:41)

Começou a cair um chuvisco muito fraco aqui em Cascais (centro da vila)


----------



## Batalha64 (29 Abr 2015 às 15:07)

Aqui no Magoito temos um chuvisco que já molha bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Abr 2015 às 15:14)

Excelentes fotos StormRic


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2015 às 15:17)

Por aqui tempo parcialmente nublado e notasse o tempo abafado.
mínima de 8.4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

Chove bem por aqui, não esperava isto hoje


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 15:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Começou a cair um chuvisco muito fraco aqui em Cascais (centro da vila)




Confirmo! E é uma total surpresa esta invasão de estratos que já são nimbostratus a largarem um chuvisco fraco mas que já se sente e molha, não estava previsto oficialmente nada do género embora a previsão não tenha sido actualizada mas merecia sê-lo.
Temperatura em queda precoce e humidade em alta.
TA: 17,4ºC
HR: 78%
Apenas há uma hora atrás atingiu-se a máxima de 20,0ºC e a humidade relativa era de 66%.




Batalha64 disse:


> Aqui no Magoito temos um chuvisco que já molha bem.



 o oceano já está a fornecer-nos mais humidade do que o previsto.




Joaopaulo disse:


> Excelentes fotos StormRic



Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 15:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chove bem por aqui, não esperava isto hoje



Por aqui é só chuvisco. A situação é muito estranha, o radar não detecta coisa alguma nesta zona, será de o radar de Coruche não estar a contribuir para o mosaico? Mesmo só com o de Arouca nada se vê aqui, embora esteja no limite do alcance.





Volta a aparecer o sol velado pelos estratos baixos que são quase nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2015 às 16:56)

O GFS tem vindo a prever a precipitação fraca desta tarde.

Run das 12z de ontem:







Run das 18z de ontem:






Run das 0z de hoje:






Run das 6z de hoje:







Em relação ao radar, é normal que nada apareça.
Se não vejamos.
O feixe do radar de Arouca, quando passa na região de Lisboa, já está a mais de 3000m de altitude. O mesmo só identifica reflectividade (precipitação) se a mesma estiver a ocorrer acima dessa altitude.
Tratando-se de nuvens baixas, o radar, a tal distância nunca conseguiria detecta-la.


----------



## rozzo (29 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

StormRic disse:


> Por aqui é só chuvisco. A situação é muito estranha, o radar não detecta coisa alguma nesta zona, será de o radar de Coruche não estar a contribuir para o mosaico? Mesmo só com o de Arouca nada se vê aqui, embora esteja no limite do alcance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, será certamente do facto do radar de Coruche estar off.

É precipitação de nuvens baixas e pouco profundas, portanto já por si qualquer radar perde boa parte dessa precipitação em níveis muito baixos (ao contrário do exagero em precipitação em níveis altos).
Ainda para mais, quando o radar que poderia detectar parte dessa precipitação não está funcional, não serão certamente os outros 2 bastante distantes que irão conseguir "ver" essa precipitação próxima do solo, estando ainda por cima os 2 localizados em zonas elevadas, além da distância!


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 17:32)

AnDré disse:


> O GFS tem vindo a prever a precipitação fraca desta tarde.



 é notável que a situação tenha sido tão bem modelada.



rozzo disse:


> Sim, será certamente do facto do radar de Coruche estar off.
> 
> É precipitação de nuvens baixas e pouco profundas, portanto já por si qualquer radar perde boa parte dessa precipitação em níveis muito baixos (ao contrário do exagero em precipitação em níveis altos).
> Ainda para mais, quando o radar que poderia detectar parte dessa precipitação não está funcional, não serão certamente os outros 2 bastante distantes que irão conseguir "ver" essa precipitação próxima do solo, estando ainda por cima os 2 localizados em zonas elevadas, além da distância!



Sem dúvida, estava a chuviscar com o sol a revelar-se velado pelas nuvens leves mas que até por vezes o ocultavam e pareciam mais pesadas.
Era este o aspecto que o céu apresentava, cerca de hora e meia atrás (os pingos na lente são a única forma de se "ver" a precipitação )













O tecto das nuvens agora já está mais alto mas mantém-se o céu encoberto a 8/8 ou 7/8, mais luminoso. Vento fraco de oeste. A temperatura recuperou até há meia hora, chegando aos 18,4ºC, mas entretanto desceu para os 17,9ºC; inversamente a humidade que chegou aos 78% desceu aos 76% com a subida de temperatura e mesmo agora continua a descer, 75%.


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação ao radar, é normal que nada apareça.
> Se não vejamos.
> O feixe do radar de Arouca, quando passa na região de Lisboa, já está a mais de 3000m de altitude. O mesmo só identifica reflectividade (precipitação) se a mesma estiver a ocorrer acima dessa altitude.
> Tratando-se de nuvens baixas, o radar, a tal distância nunca conseguiria detecta-la.



Esta é uma característica da detecção da precipitação por radar que por vezes nos esquecemos de ter em conta. Já no domingo também ocorreram períodos de precipitação em vários locais aqui da região e que eram relatados como até intensos mas no radar os ecos pareciam fracos. As imagens do radar dinâmico estavam a ser formadas também pelo de Arouca e Loulé apenas. As nuvens eram cumulus de fraco desenvolvimento vertical, bastante limitados em altitude.


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 20:49)

Como o dia hoje foi um pouco cinzento, apesar de para o fim da tarde o céu ter ficado mais aliviado das nuvens baixas e revelar bastantes nuvens altas e cumulus humilis/mediocris curvados no fluxo de oes-noroeste, acrescento mais umas fotos com a bela luz de ontem. Espero que me desculpem o off-topic mas, adequado ao azul do céu e do mar, também dois navios que fazem sonhar e visitaram Lisboa ontem.
Luz da manhã:





Luz da tarde:





O Club Med 2 , navio gémeo do Wind Surf, cujo velame é totalmente controlado por computador. Versões maiores de 5 mastros da classe pioneira de 4 mastros que inclui o Wind Spirit , visitantes frequentes dos nossos portos:





E não podia deixar de mostrar o Ventura a saír a barra ao sol da tarde, em todo o seu comprimento de 291m. O Azura, navio gémeo, também escalou Lisboa ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2015 às 21:37)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *14,7ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante NO.
*0,3 mm*  (provenientes do chuvisco que caiu ao inicio da tarde)

Os dias desinteressantes meteorologicamente falando...vão se arrastando... 

Ps: Fotos  espectaculares StormRic, dás sempre outra vida ao topico.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2015 às 21:58)

Excelente minima esta madrugada nos arredores de Mira.
Inversão implacável.
É bem possível que tenha havido formação de geada.






A inversão  de hoje no 2 local de seguimento deu uma minima na ordem dos 4,5ºC/5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2015 às 22:07)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia sem grande relevo em relação à meteorologia, a nebulosidade foi aumentando ao longo do dia mas sem precipitação.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

P.S. Amanha vou para Inglaterra (Manchester), se tiver oportunidade irei postar a partir de lá no tópico apropriado.


----------



## Geopower (29 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

Boa noite.
Temperatura actual: 17.4ºC

Extremos do dia:
22.5ºC
14.2ºC

Dia caracterizado por períodos de céu temporariamente nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Abr 2015 às 22:56)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *12,8ºC*

Máxima: *19,3ºC*
Mínimo: *5,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *14,7ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante NO.
> *0,3 mm* (provenientes do chuvisco que caiu ao inicio da tarde)



A essa hora estavam 16,4ºC aqui, bastante estáveis, neste momento só desceu para 16,3ºC.
A *mínima hoje foi de 12,4ºC* pelas 7:05 mais ou menos, sempre uns minutos depois do nascer do sol; *máxima de 20,0ºC* pelas 14:30, mesmo antes de começarem a aparecer os estratos/nimbostratus que ainda deram chuvisco. Apenas humedeceu, nada acumulado claro. Esses 0,3mm foram um bónus aí da proximidade da serra .

A humidade tem máximo neste momento, 84%.
Os dados são da estação Rua da Alemanha, tenho comparado com os da Rua da Bélgica, distam apenas uma centena de metros, e esta apresenta quase sempre temperaturas superiores. Embora não tenha conhecimentos suficientes sobre o funcionamento e instalação destas estações penso que talvez falte protecção nesta última estação, um _radiation shield_ .

Mercê da nebulosidade acho que esta noite as temperaturas já não baixam tanto.


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 23:04)

MSantos disse:


> P.S. Amanha vou para Inglaterra (Manchester), se tiver oportunidade irei postar a partir de lá no tópico apropriado.



 Boa viagem e bom seguimento britânico! Parece que por lá está animado o tempo:


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2015 às 00:49)

StormRic disse:


> Boa viagem e bom seguimento britânico! Parece que por lá está animado o tempo:



Obrigado! 

Quanto há animação do tempo, preferia que não houvesse animação por lá...


----------



## João Pedro (30 Abr 2015 às 01:20)

MSantos disse:


> P.S. Amanha vou para Inglaterra (Manchester), se tiver oportunidade irei postar a partir de lá no tópico apropriado.


Boa viagem!


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 06:21)

Bom dia

13,4ºC e 87% de humidade.

Céu da alvorada muito semelhante ao de ontem, quase limpo, pequenos estratocumulus no horizonte, cirrus de rastos de avião. Apenas diferente a neblina, mais espessa sobre terra e quase ocultando a Arrábida e o Cabo.

Vento nulo ou fraco de NNE.

off-topic: ainda não vi entrar navios de cruzeiro hoje, e ontem também não dei por trânsito marítimo especial.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2015 às 14:38)

Por aqui, o dia segue ameno, com 25.4ºC neste momento, e algumas nuvens dispersas.
mínima de 10.4ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 15:55)

Boas tardes

Vento moderado de oeste e céu quase limpo, apenas alguns cirrus. Bastantes kitesurfers a aproveitar o vento estável.
TA: 19ºC
HR: 75%

Máxima de 19,1ºC à volta das 14:40, mínima de 13,1ºC entre as 6:30 e as 7:00 (dados da Rua da Alemanha); 21,6ºC pelas 13:23 e 16,2ºC pelas 6:45 (dados da Rua da Bélgica).
Ao comparar as duas estações aqui do bairro sou levado a concluir que uma peca por excesso e a outra talvez ligeiramente por defeito, tendo ainda em conta outras estações na zona. A Rua da Bélgica está a apresentar a máxima bastante correlacionada com o momento da culminação quando o sol está descoberto, mas o aquecimento do ar atmosférico normalmente leva a máxima a só ser atingida uma a duas horas depois; falta-lhe um RS eficiente, possivelmente.

Há momentos o panorama da região quanto a vento e temperaturas era este:






A região de Lisboa apresenta frequentemente o efeito da brisa marítima que contorna toda a costa desde o Cabo da Roca ao estuário do Tejo. Mais para o interior o vento estabiliza na direcção geral de acordo com a situação sinóptica. Há uma zona intermédia onde coexistem direcções variáveis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Abr 2015 às 18:33)

Amadora a fritar, *22ºC atuais* ainda!

Máxima: *24,1ºC*
Mínima: *13,5ºC*
Céu limpo pela manhã, pela tarde apareceram os cirrus e o céu está esbranquiçado.

Zona alentejana perto dos 30ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 18:52)

O céu tem vindo a ficar mais nublado por nuvens altas. Os poucos cirrus do início da tarde cobrem agora 5/8 e já incluem cirrostratus a tornarem-se mais espessos para oeste.

Curiosamente a anterior máxima já foi destronada, tendo chegado aos 20,2ºC por volta das 18h; desceu agora para 19,3ºC. A outra estação atingiu os 20,4ºC e está neste momento nos 20,1ºC.
Humidade relativa 74%/71%.

Vento moderado de oeste. Visibilidade tem melhorado ao longo do dia, a neblina é quase inexistente do lado de terra, vê-se muito bem a Arrábida.

Temperaturas às 18h:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2015 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Vento moderado de oeste e céu quase limpo, apenas alguns cirrus. Bastantes kitesurfers a aproveitar o vento estável.
> TA: 19ºC
> ...



Desconhecia a existência dessas duas estações no nosso bairro, sempre me guiei por Nova Oeiras...
Excelente... Obrigado pela info vizinho.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 19:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Desconhecia a existência dessas duas estações no nosso bairro, sempre me guiei por Nova Oeiras...
> Excelente... Obrigado pela info vizinho.



São bastante recentes, apareceram este mês:

Rua da Alemanha desde 7 de Abril
Rua da Bélgica desde 24 de Abril


----------



## Geopower (30 Abr 2015 às 21:09)

Temperatura actual: 19.7ºC
Extremos do dia:
24,4ºC
15.9ºC

Dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas e com temperatura muito agradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2015 às 21:36)

Boas noites,

2 fotos tiradas ao final desta tarde.

Guincho







Cascais


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 21:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> 2 fotos tiradas ao final desta tarde.
> 
> ...



 que luz bonita na Cresmina! (que estranho sítio para testar o _kite_...)
O parque de estacionamento de Cascais dá uma boa vista do céu para oeste, também costumo tirar lá fotos 

A GoPro é óptima para abarcar o máximo de céu. 

A invasão de cirrus e outras nuvens altas e médias está relacionada com a chuva que vai pelo norte, ainda vai demorar um par de dias a chegar cá abaixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2015 às 21:59)

StormRic disse:


> que luz bonita na Cresmina! (que estranho sítio para testar o _kite_...)



O individuo tem andado por lá, já o vi uma serie de vezes, também não entendo o motivo de andar ali a experimentar o parapente.
A arriba tem pouco mais que 20 metros.
__________

*15,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 00:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> O individuo tem andado por lá, já o vi uma serie de vezes, também não entendo o motivo de andar ali a experimentar o parapente.
> A arriba tem pouco mais que 20 metros.



É um parapente, tens razão, eu a dizer que era um kite mas realmente tem os fios muito curtos para kite. Deve ser estreante mas desconfio que ainda se magoa mais de uma altura tão pequena, se não apanhar o vento logo de feição.

Aqui em Carcavelos: 16,4ºC e 84%.
Céu com nuvens altas finas, Lua lá no alto, não vejo um halo como ontem.

Já agora, aqui está a história dos últimos dois dias para se ver a evolução enquanto não acontece algo meteorologicamente mais significativo. Nem sequer vi "barquinhos" embora poucas vezes observei.

Dia 29, 4ªfeira.

Amanhecer, cumulus muito _humilis_... talvez mesmo estratocumulus:





O céu do chuvisco efémero pela tarde:





Nuvens desconjuntadas ao fim da tarde:





Cumulus humilis/mediocris a revelar vento fraco à superfície mas mais intenso nos níveis baixos logo acima:





Para sul e sueste, muitos cirrus variados, e Lua:





Não houve cores ao pôr-do-sol:





À noite a Lua tinha um ténue halo 22º e uma coroa:





Ontem dia 30, 5ªfeira:

Azul resplandecente com o sol alto:





Depois cada vez mais cirrus e cirrostratus até que apareceu, já tarde, o inevitável halo.
Esta imagem é interessante pois nela se vê que os rastos de avião formavam-se a um nível diferente das nuvens que produziam o halo, projectando sobre elas uma sombra.





O halo resistiu pouco tempo, mesmo assim já foi notável ter aparecido com o sol tão baixo. Note-se como o rasto gerou cirrocumulus/altocumulus:





Para sueste, a entrada do ar húmido a grande altitude propiciou a formação de numerosos _contrails_:





A barra de altocumulus criada pelo rasto de avião cresceu ainda mais:





Estranha caligrafia no céu. A Lua vai andando...





As últimas cores do poente que se desvaneceram logo a seguir. Cirrus soprados pela forte corrente nos níveis altos, despedida de Abril:






Isto foi esticar o assunto... nota-se um ligeiro "formigueiro" pela expectativa da entrada do Maio que parece prometer ser interessante em termos meteorológicos.


----------



## AndreaSantos (1 Mai 2015 às 12:53)

Boa tarde. Sei já venho tarde, mas quero deixar-vos aqui uma imagem daquilo que se passou no último domingo de manhã. Esta é a linha de uma shelfcloud a entrar em terra. Espetacular!


----------



## ruival (1 Mai 2015 às 13:42)

StormRic disse:


> É um parapente, tens razão, eu a dizer que era um kite mas realmente tem os fios muito curtos para kite. Deve ser estreante mas desconfio que ainda se magoa mais de uma altura tão pequena, se não apanhar o vento logo de feição.
> 
> Aqui em Carcavelos: 16,4ºC e 84%.
> Céu com nuvens altas finas, Lua lá no alto, não vejo um halo como ontem.
> ...


Uma duvida, na foto onde se ve o rasto a projectar sombra. O avião desloca-se a uma altitude superior às nuvens correcto ?
Outra duvida (de maçarico), o rasto é provocado pelo calor que sai do motor, que com a diferença de temperatura se condensa, o que não entendo é como este rasto dá origem a um alto/cirru cúmulo, a humidade que resulta do processo de condensação do calor gerado pelo motor é suficiente para gerar um cúmulo naquele nível da atmosfera ?


----------



## Garcia (1 Mai 2015 às 14:15)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Boa tarde. Sei já venho tarde, mas quero deixar-vos aqui uma imagem daquilo que se passou no último domingo de manhã. Esta é a linha de uma shelfcloud a entrar em terra. Espetacular!



bem apanhado.. 
ora visto que levei com isso praticamente em cima, e visto que também estavas relativamente perto, essa foto foi tirada de onde? Santa Cruz? Praia Azul? 
é que esse gradeamento de madeira até me parece familiar..


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 18:47)

AndreaSantos disse:


> Esta é a linha de uma shelfcloud a entrar em terra. Espetacular!



 Espectacular sem dúvida! Obrigado pela captura e partilha, muito boa a foto!



ruival disse:


> Uma duvida, na foto onde se ve o rasto a projectar sombra. O avião desloca-se a uma altitude superior às nuvens correcto ?
> Outra duvida (de maçarico), o rasto é provocado pelo calor que sai do motor, que com a diferença de temperatura se condensa, o que não entendo é como este rasto dá origem a um alto/cirru cúmulo, a humidade que resulta do processo de condensação do calor gerado pelo motor é suficiente para gerar um cúmulo naquele nível da atmosfera ?




Off-topic:
Sim, está mais alto, dado que o sol ainda está alto não podia iluminar os dois níveis por baixo, logo o rasto está acima da camada de cirrostratus. Nota-se até que há três níveis de nuvens altas sobre as quais se projecta a sombra, sendo o mais alto o de cirrus uncinus e os outros de cirrostratus.

O alastramento do rasto implica que há humidade suficiente, 60% pelo menos, naqueles níveis da atmosfera. A temperatura deve ser inferior a cerca de -36ºC. A estas altitudes (normalmente superiores a 8 Km) o vapor de água necessita de um processo para despoletar a condensação e as partículas expelidas pelos reactores actuam neste sentido. Portanto, o primeiro rasto é o próprio vapor de água que é um produto da combustão nos reactores a condensar, assim que no meio do ar àquelas baixas temperaturas arrefece o suficiente. Esta formação pode ser bastante rápida, e também durar pouco tempo se o ar ambiente estiver suficientemente seco (o rasto volta a evaporar-se ao expandir-se). Já o alastramento em nuvem necessita da tal humidade elevada e resulta da condensação do vapor de água da própria atmosfera (o vapor de água expelido pelos reactores nunca seria suficiente para gerar tão grande extensão de nuvens) por acção das partículas funcionando como núcleos de condensação e deposição.

Neste artigo está a explicação mais completa da qual traduzi em resumo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail


----------



## AndreaSantos (1 Mai 2015 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular sem dúvida! Obrigado pela captura e partilha, muito boa a foto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigada!! Não pude mesmo de deixar de partilhar convosco


----------



## AndreaSantos (1 Mai 2015 às 20:29)

Garcia disse:


> bem apanhado..
> ora visto que levei com isso praticamente em cima, e visto que também estavas relativamente perto, essa foto foi tirada de onde? Santa Cruz? Praia Azul?
> é que esse gradeamento de madeira até me parece familiar..


Santa Cruz! Praia do Navio.


----------



## Cenomaniano (1 Mai 2015 às 21:04)

Fim de tarde, em Benfica, a NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2015 às 21:23)

Soube agora que está nevoeiro cerrado no 2 local de seguimento.


----------



## ruival (3 Mai 2015 às 16:15)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular sem dúvida! Obrigado pela captura e partilha, muito boa a foto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação stormric


----------

